#ubports 2017-12-18
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Got duble tap to wake up to work if someone is intresed
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @stuartlangridge, How did you move your apps from the ubuntu store to the openstore?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Is QtQuickControls 2 ready available in Xenial with Qt 5.9 btw?
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @lastdon82, I just published them anew. https://open.uappexplorer.com/ has a “Submit” link at the top.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, Not yet
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @stuartlangridge, gotchu
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @mariogrip, Ok, Thanks! Thank you for your reply on the ubports repository on GitHub btw @mariogrip
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @stuartlangridge, Are you using Ubuntu SDK for your developments?
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @lastdon82, Yup. All my apps were written while Ubuntu Touch was still a going concern from Canonical. But the SDK still works; it is, after all, just some QML widgets, which ubports correctly continues to ship.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> I tried to download it on 17.04 from launchpad but it didn't work. Do you know where i can find the SDK installer?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, np
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Sconio, Dalton just informed me there is an update available for wifitransfer
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/86ClrvOD/file_2930.jpg
<tgBot> <Seumas> Alright guys, what's the story here. 73.2GB usage on a M10 HD? Really?
<tgBot> <Seumas> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/LdsonRFD/file_2932.jpg
<tgBot> <milkor73> magic?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Seumas, Maybe false positive and it is much less?
<tgBot> <milkor73> Hi flo, thanks tf
<tgBot> <milkor73> other files: what it is?
<tgBot> <Seumas> How do I get it to correct the reading? I've shut it down, so it can have a think about what it said. Must be drunk.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @mariogrip, WOW it's also beautifull 😊. It will be release?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Seumas, did you erase, delete all coming updates in settings?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @j2g2rp, ota-4 :) ota-3 has closed since it's release this week
<tgBot> <Seumas> Another thing is I cut and pasted a ~500MBish file using File Manager Dev from internal storage into my 64GB card. You'd think that wound help but looking at storage metrics apparently not. This has always greatly exasperated me, that it doesn't understand how to do a cut operation nor deletes IIRC. Not with Dev version or the original.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Will try that Milan.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @mariogrip, hehe ok. Now that i remember... did you did more tests with mycroft ai?
<tgBot> <Seumas> *would not wound
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @j2g2rp, i did some, not anything exiting
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @mariogrip, 👍 thanks Marius
<tgBot> <Seumas> Has anyone else noticed this about default File Manager apps? Knew I should have used Nautilus or command line.
<tgBot> <milkor73> In my case other file may be photos and my memory looks right now well Seumas
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/IaEn0XLs/file_2934.jpg
<tgBot> <Christopher> thank you to everyone here who works on the telegram app. I'm enjoying the update :)
<tgBot> <Seumas> Fair enough, which device is that?
<tgBot> <milkor73> N5, channel devel, could you try command: du -s -m *
<tgBot> <Seumas> Yeah I'll boot it up and try that.
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @milkor73, yup. Let me know if it doesn't work for you.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @stuartlangridge, Do you know where I can find the sdk installer? I tried the ppa on launchpad and it is not working on 17.04
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @lastdon82, i believe you can only run it on 16.04, as it hasn't updated in a while
<tgBot> <vanyasem> isn't it just the qt creator with some ubuntu touch widgets? :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, oh that is wrong, it should also support 16.10
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1090x132) https://irc.ubports.com/GgE4ttHP/file_2936.jpg
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, but still not 17.04. just install the regular Qt Creator
<tgBot> <Seumas> Think it's ok, on reboot it seemed to acknowledge both the cut and paste and also the fact that talking about 73 GB of storage around the M10 is just ludicrous. Both fixed.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @vanyasem, I used it on both 16.04 and 16.10
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, well it won't work on 17.04
<tgBot> <vanyasem> because it's not supported
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, Very, very, very, very interested thank you
<tgBot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, Neither is 16.10
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, we already figured it out in the OpenStore chat. thank you anyways ;)
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip, which device and how???? I even tried installing elementalX,thought it'll work instantly 😆 ends up I broke Ubuntu Touch on MultiROM
<tgBot> <vanyasem> ofc, ubports requires a different kernel conf
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you need to rebuild elementalX yourself in order for it to work
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @mariogrip, +1
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Javacookies, Oneplus one
<tgBot> <Javacookies> yeah...I know....I thought life was easy 😄
<tgBot> <Javacookies> SailfishOS booted with ElementalX though but still no doubletap to wake 😛
<tgBot> <Javacookies> but seriously, I want that feature..it's so convinient
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I agree
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @mariogrip, would you share with us the howto?
<tgBot> <Daniel> @mariogrip, Every supported device including FP2? This is a so cool feature!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Daniel, why do you have 3 exactly the same profile pictures
<tgBot> <Daniel> ?
<tgBot> <aki237> Guys … ```device/qcom/sepolicy``` … is not needed right?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> exactly
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you can safely remove everything related to selinux'
<tgBot> <Daniel> @vanyasem, I'm sorry, I don't get what you mean
<tgBot> <aki237> How to setup the kernel configs in halium-7.1?
<tgBot> <aki237> I have the mer's checker script.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Daniel, you have four identical profile pictures in telegram
<tgBot> <vanyasem> why
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @aki237, there's also an ubuntu checker
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/kBSqb46C/file_2937
<tgBot> <vanyasem> here you go
<tgBot> <Daniel> @vanyasem, Good question, reduced it to one. I am an engineer, I love redundancy.
<tgBot> <Daniel> Reduced to one
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Daniel, confirmed fixed, you can close the issue now
<tgBot> <Daniel> 👍
<tgBot> <vanyasem> my father had 3 different crops of the same picture, but yours were totally identical
<tgBot> <vanyasem> a bit unusual :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (sorry for the OT. btw, consider joining @ubports_ot, it's an off-topic channel for all kinds of discussions)
<tgBot> <aki237> This error : … ```device/zuk/ham/configpanel/Android.mk:36: frameworks/base/packages/SettingsLib/common.mk: No such file or directory``` … : https://github.com/LineageOS/android_device_zuk_ham/blob/cm-14.1/configpanel/Android.mk#L36
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Also alarm clock is waking screen now 👍
<tgBot> Paolo Roascio was added by: Paolo Roascio
<tgBot> <aki237> Any ideas for this error , gcc : 7.2.1 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/26206942/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @aki237, Can I recommend to continue porting discussions in the Halium group? There are more experts
<tgBot> <aki237> ok
<tgBot> <Flohack> This is more a group for users and general questions thx :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Paolo Roascio, Welcome Paolo! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Good morning. When i try to install uwriter from openstore, openstore breaks. BQ E5 15.04 RC r13
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Openstore crashes also by other apps. Reboot helps.
<tgBot> <Sconio> hello, I noticed a big problem with ubuntu touch, from the moment there is no battery, can not restart or recharge, I observed his on the OPO and the m10 FHD
<tgBot> <Paolo Roascio> @Stereofont, Hello all😄😄 and a big thank you to @Flohack for the supergroup support in telegram. Now i have to find a way to unsubscribe from the old group without loose history🤔
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Sconio, M10FHD it is okay here
<tgBot> <Sconio> Why ?
<tgBot> <Sconio> possible issu ?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Which channel?
<tgBot> <Sconio> devel
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Try reboot ?
<tgBot> <Sconio> impossible
<tgBot> <Sconio> black screen
<tgBot> <Sconio> not recharged
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Sconio, Hi, You have the same issue in two different devices?
<tgBot> <Sconio> I managed to solve OPPO's problem by changing the battery
<tgBot> <Sconio> on the other hand the m10 FHD, I dismount, empty the static memory, but without result
<tgBot> <Sconio> except flash the eprome, have you found an alternative solution?
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @vanyasem, I use ubuntu sdk on ubuntu 17.10
<tgBot> <milkor73> with Canonical version in the past, sometimes my phone also had similar symptoms , Bq 4.5, I discovered holding for pretty long time the power bottom in the end the device started, did you try it with charging cable connected? If not try first with m10
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Sconio, same here with m10 and fp2
<tgBot> <milkor73> Long press: 30 sec - 1 min almost
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @turanmahmudov, i am pretty sure you are mistaken somewhere as there are NO packages for 17.10 in the launchpad repo at all
<tgBot> <milkor73> @popescu_sorin, Latest devel updates version you have download and installed?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Waldbursche, There are some problems with OpenStore. A fix is in the works
<tgBot> <Sconio> @milkor73, no react
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Sconio, Batteries when depleted can take several minutes before they begin to charge again
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @milkor73, Stable on both 🙃
<tgBot> <Sconio> good idea if the piles is dead can it create this problem?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, Our companies iPad took 10hrs to recharge from full empty. Try to keep it longer on the charger
<tgBot> <Sconio> @Flohack, ok
<tgBot> <Flohack> Normally there is a slow charge protection because if you are full empty it charges with minimum current
<tgBot> <Flohack> To not stress the battery. When there is enough voltagr for the regulator to work it will switch to normal or fast charging
<tgBot> <Flohack> But idk details of our phones
<tgBot> <docjuhnk> Hi guys! Is anyone else having trouble accessing the adress-book app on Ubuntu Phone? (I use an old bq Aquaris E4.5 that I flashed with UBports some months ago)
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @aki237, Looks like a java part again. Just comment it out if it is really java
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> @mariogrip, Yay!!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Eranuzan, OTA4 so you will have to wait a little 😀
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> @Stereofont, Thats ok i`m a patient man :)
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Me send love to @Flohack
<tgBot> <nanu_c> I would love to have a "adressbook export to sd" button :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Ern_st, Thanks 😊
<tgBot> <Bolly> Too me ❤️
<tgBot> <shen feng> In OTA3, ubuntu store was canceled? I can not see Ubuntu store in Meizu PRO5 RC59(devel).
<tgBot> <milkor73> Yes , if you need some apps you can still get them from stable channel until OTA3 for stable will arrive.
<tgBot> <shen feng> @milkor73, Ok, thx
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> this is a device that UT could be a laptop-like experience on: … http://www.scooplify.com/tech/list/the-monolith-chaconne-by-turing-robotic-industries-could-be-the-most-powerful-smartphone-in-the-world/pr/
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @KrisJacewicz, Looks like a futuristic Nokia Communicator 🤓
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ikr!
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> Devs and your acronyms... what is ikr?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> i kant rite
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> 😄
<tgBot> <YougoChats> it's 'i know, right?'😉
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/hWrW0Qt0/file_2938.mp4
<tgBot> <YougoChats> The 6.4-Inch Screen Will Be Incredible Because It Has 4k Resolution:
<tgBot> <gouster4> I can connect bt keyboard as part of case for my phone, and will get same experience.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @gouster4, your phone has 18 GB RAM, 24 cores, and a Terabyte of storage?
<tgBot> <dohbee> heck i could just carry my fujitsu laptop with me. it's smaller than this thing is
<tgBot> <gouster4> No.
<tgBot> <gouster4> @dohbee, No
<tgBot> <gouster4> Only 3gb ram, 4 cores and 32gb storage
<tgBot> <gouster4> But it is still more powerfull than my pc.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i'm pretty sure this thing is a fake scam though.
<tgBot> <gouster4> Yeah, maybe yes. Anyways, if it will be real, it will cost ton of money.
<tgBot> <dohbee> TRI never released their first phone, which is way more reasonable
<tgBot> <dohbee> and the web site doesn't list anything about this unbelievable thing
<tgBot> <gouster4> What do u guys think, should i buy PS4 Pro or Xbox One S?
<tgBot> <dohbee> neither
<tgBot> <Schyken> I personally lean towards Xbox, but I can't really make suggestions for others because everyone has different gaming preferences.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @YougoChats, More detail than can be perceived by the human eye
<tgBot> <samzn> @gouster4, Offtopic
<tgBot> <gouster4> @samzn, Sorry
<tgBot> <dohbee> build an steambox with amd hardware and only buy games that support linux
<tgBot> <Schyken> @dohbee, xSD
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, maybe your eyes
<tgBot> <Schyken> Yeah, the whole "our eyes can't see it" thing was always a bit bull tbh.
<tgBot> <dohbee> "i see dead pixels"
<tgBot> <Schyken> @dohbee, 😆
<tgBot> <Schyken> 10/10
<tgBot> <gouster4> Can be Xbox One S used like windows pc? Or its only for gaming?
<tgBot> <dohbee> still off topic, but no it's a game console only
<tgBot> <gouster4> Ok. Thanx.
<tgBot> <dohbee> and i still disagree with the weird "off topic" policing in here
<tgBot> <gouster4> @dohbee, Same in ROM support for rom that i using in my phone, then we created offtopic group for that.
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> There is an unofficial UBports offtopic group
<tgBot> <gouster4> Cool. I will search for that.
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> t.me/UBports_OT I believe
<tgBot> <gouster4> Thanx.
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> You're welcome
<tgBot> <Sconio> Hello, I noticed a problem during a phone call, the headset resonates in the microphone, and its despite several attempts with several SIM card
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> woooooooah......
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, ....woooah...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, we had a good chat about this yesterday in a 'side chat'.  You didn't join.  Some good progress was made.  many who were interested in the topic joined
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> we could re-start there again
<tgBot> <Seumas> PS4 Pro FTW, VR kicks ass.
<Some_Other_Guy> is there any midrange priced phone that is best to buy now? or maybe the top 3 if theres enough choice?
<tgBot> <Seumas> If you're having trouble charging a device, use a lower amperage charging method e.g. plug the USB into a PC instead of the mains. Generally, only let it go to 30% or 20% battery before recharging, it's better for long term battery lifetime.
<Some_Other_Guy> i always missed my old windows mobile PDA (which also ran debian with haret) and im looking for something similar for my next phone, i want to be able to use a terminal and if possible even a normal desktop when i need it
<tgBot> <Seumas> I would recommend the Meizu Pro 5 64GB/4GB RAM version :)
<tgBot> <Seumas> £165 GAP Chinese import.
<tgBot> <Seumas> *GBP
<Some_Other_Guy> taking a look thanks :)
<Some_Other_Guy> i might actually go to china next year lol
<tgBot> <Seumas> eBay  FTW
<Some_Other_Guy> which one? https://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_pro_5_ubuntu-review-1452.php     https://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_pro_5_mini-7741.php
<Some_Other_Guy> ah both are pro :s
<Some_Other_Guy> only one was called pro in the listings, but they seem to be the same phone
<Some_Other_Guy> Price 	About 390 EUR
<Some_Other_Guy> it seems to have mixed reviews though, are there any other good models or brands?
<tgBot> <dohbee> nexus 5 maybe? i guess it's still pretty mid range
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Yeah, and the meizu pro5 has an "uncertain" development future...
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, yes, which i refused to join on principle, and which proves several of my points about why such things are bad :)
<Some_Other_Guy> fairphone 2 seems cool too but a little pricey (with good reason)
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, fp2 seems worth supporting
<Some_Other_Guy> when i had my PDA there were only really 2 PDAs at the top, the pocket loox 720, and another one which both used a PXA727
<Some_Other_Guy> i had the loox 720, and its still the best built portable computer i ever had
<Some_Other_Guy> nexus 5 can be had second hand but the problem there is you dunno what parts they put in them....
<Some_Other_Guy> a lot of them had a broken touchscreen
<Some_Other_Guy> and the 5x has a nasty hardware problem causing most of htem to fasil after a year or so
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't mean the 5x or anything other than the nexus 5
<tgBot> <dohbee> my wifi/bt are busted, but only because the guy that replaced my power button screwed up
<Some_Other_Guy> lol see...
<tgBot> <dohbee> if it weren't for that, i'd still be using it as my only phone
<Some_Other_Guy> i wanna avoid that, and i cant get a new one anymore :(
<tgBot> <dohbee> well if you keep any phone for 3+ years, situations like that are likely to happen
<tgBot> <milkor73> Carefully with the Meizu pro5, not all of them I think can be ported with UT
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/LHcignzb/file_2940.jpg I know what I use ;)
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/pyjo48CJ/file_2942.jpg @vanyasem Just add PPA for zesty
<Some_Other_Guy> nexus 5 seems cheap though... a brand new looking second hand can be had here for about 100eur it seems
<Some_Other_Guy> lots of value for that money
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, you can't use them to mine bitcoin or ethereum really, so they haven't skyrocketed in price
<Some_Other_Guy> lol
<Some_Other_Guy> say what you want i wish i had some bitcoins now :)
<Some_Other_Guy> i wanted to buy some in august but it seemed everyone selling them needed a copy of my passport
<tgBot> <dohbee> if there was a secure and reliable way to convert them to real moneys, i might agree
<Some_Other_Guy> so i chose not to buy any at all
<tgBot> Christophe Quentel was added by: Christophe Quentel
<Some_Other_Guy> you just use an exchange lol? you will pay for converting of course
<Some_Other_Guy> my problem is the exchanges want everything they need to steal my identity
<tgBot> <dohbee> you must have misread. i said "secure" and "reliable" and "real moneys"
<Some_Other_Guy> the US government seems to push this
<Some_Other_Guy> well its somewhat secure i guess
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, if you trust the other end to actually give you money
<Some_Other_Guy> pick exchanges that have paid everyone so far?
<Some_Other_Guy> and hope they dont get hacked
<Some_Other_Guy> it will collapse anyway eventually, just a amtter of time
<tgBot> <dohbee> yup
<tgBot> <dohbee> virtual zimbabwe
<Some_Other_Guy> but we need something to do with all that solar power we have now right? otherwise we dont have to build nuclear powerplants anymore :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, we'd have to build a dyson sphere to use "all" our available solar energy :P
<tgBot> <dohbee> bitcoin will be long dead by then though
<Some_Other_Guy> lol
<Some_Other_Guy> not if we make a fleet of selfreplicating AI robots
<Some_Other_Guy> how does ubuntu touch run on generix allwinner A10 tablet btw? i booted some version of debian on it once, but could not get the internal screen to work :( everything worked on HDMI out though
<tgBot> <dohbee> i think it's not supported, so "not at all" perhaps?
<Some_Other_Guy> seemed to make sense since its so well supported in general, these things can boot from USB by definition
<tgBot> <dohbee> is it an x86 tablet?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Christophe Quentel, Hello Christophe and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<Some_Other_Guy> no allwinner A10 is an ARM SoC thats been very popular some years ago
<Some_Other_Guy> and all devices that make use of it can boot from USB since that is the SoC itself
<Some_Other_Guy> i mean they cannot even disable it afaik
<Some_Other_Guy> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allwinner_A1X
<Some_Other_Guy> loooool it even has a CANbus interface, i didnt know that
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh
<tgBot> <dohbee> well you can probably build an image to flash on it i guess
<Some_Other_Guy> is there any good instructions for generic devices like this? to get an image going with internal LCD working etc?
<Some_Other_Guy> i guess i should get linux working in general on it first and then see if its possible to get touch working, its just an old thing i have lying around anyway, seemed good to try out UT
<tgBot> <dohbee> does the device run android?
<Some_Other_Guy> dohbee, yep it does, and additionally i can boot debian with TV out, i did not have a USB host cable at hand so i could not test USB functionality or log in
<Some_Other_Guy> i tried this like a year ago some time, but i can redownload the same image
<Some_Other_Guy> OTG cable i mean
<Some_Other_Guy> dohbee, if you are asking because of this dual boot app, the device can boot from usb or even sd card without a problem on its own :) (it does so by default even iirc, no button combination!)
<Some_Other_Guy> its also rooted out of the box lol...
<tgBot> <Seumas> @milkor73  you are wrong, I got the 64GB model and as I've said multiple times before I got the turbo image running on it pretty much fine (hence I call it turbo plus).
<Some_Other_Guy> doesnt mean all of them work, there could be multiple hw revisions or something
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Seumas, @milkor73 is never wrong.  You must have mistaken him with someone else
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Thanks for putting 100balls in the OpenStore, @sverzegnassi
<tgBot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/xafx9iaK/file_2944.jpg
<tgBot> <Javacookies> look I was able to stretch my battery on my Nexus 5 😝
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Extended battery life for you then!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Javacookies, I have seen then when i use desktop mode, did you do the same or is this new?
<tgBot> <dohbee> how did you even manage to do that
<tgBot> <Allexxander> Ь. Боль глосс ссуд лорд столь щлшод.  Ь.то.  шол от тррсшл шт. Лть. Сллилсльскль. Тлслл со билль отдал дллдлшть.  Шь.  Шдо лльрлллльдмь сшмб лльт шллтьшвабщ Солидлл.  штс.   Щмь.  Отца бкк.
<tgBot> <Allexxander> Fwd from Сергей Линс: +
<tgBot> <Javacookies> yeah, that happened when I removed it from my monitor
<tgBot> <dohbee> ah, so a weird thing in unity8 presumably
<tgBot> <dohbee> ie, a bug in u8 itself, not in the indicator
<tgBot> <Javacookies> well it seems that scaling is quite buggy even before when using desktop mode
<tgBot> <mateosalta> Oh dear, just wiped out my hosts file - anyone have the default lines at the top so the sdk can connect
<tgBot> <mariogrip> ```127.0.0.1  localhost … 127.0.1.1  [HOST NAME FOR YOUR LAPTOP] … # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts … ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback … fe00::0 ip6-localnet … ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix … ff02::1 ip6-allnodes … ff02::2 ip6-allrouters```
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mateosalta, ^
<tgBot> <mateosalta> Is that the one on the phone
<tgBot> <dohbee> hostname on the phone is phablet
<tgBot> <mariogrip> no, but should be the same
<tgBot> <dohbee> but otherwise, it's the same as on any other ubuntu install
<tgBot> <mateosalta> Nice
<tgBot> <mateosalta> ubuntu-phablet
<tgBot> <mateosalta> Updated the adblocking and accidently nuked it ;p
<tgBot> <Javacookies> BTW, onscreen touchpad doesn't seem to work on Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Javacookies> and external display/desktop mode already works fine on 16.04 😍
<tgBot> <dohbee> adblocking by screwing with /etc/hosts always seemed like a horrible idea to me
<tgBot> <Seumas> AFAIK there is only the 32GB and 64GB versions, not really much in the way of HW revisions beyond that. Converting the 64GB version from Flyme to Ubuntu Touch is a rare but confirmed use case and has been that way since an adventurous dude tried it out in the Canonical days.
<tgBot> <mateosalta> I think there was a European and Chinese ones, I had quite a hard time getting Ubuntu on my mx5 pro
<tgBot> <dohbee> there's intl and chinese domestic variants
<tgBot> <dohbee> you need the intl one, to flash ubuntu on
<tgBot> <mateosalta> Think I had a Chinese one then
<tgBot> <mateosalta> https://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-pro-5/how-to/tutorial-unlock-bootloader-meizu-pro-5-t3303127/page3/amp/
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh you probably had the mx5 pro, and not the pro 5
<tgBot> <dohbee> which are just different phones. not the same as chinese vs intl pro 5
<tgBot> <mateosalta> Strange
<tgBot> <mateosalta> Still managed to install Ubuntu somehow
<tgBot> <dohbee> what was the device name?
<tgBot> <mateosalta> On the back 'pro5 td-lte'
<tgBot> <dohbee> i mean according to adb
<tgBot> <dohbee> the codename
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh there is no "mx5 pro"
<tgBot> <dohbee> there is mx5, mx5e, pro5, mx4, and mx4 pro
<tgBot> <dohbee> man their product naming scheme sucks :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Allexxander, +2
<tgBot> <mateosalta> device usb:3-2 product:Pro5 Ubuntu Edition model:Pro5_Ubuntu_Edition device:turbo but only because I flashed it, I think it was a chinese one because of the serial, and had to mess around flashing diffrent android versions to even unlock it
<tgBot> <mateosalta> then had to manually do something to the recovery so it could upgrade, like upgrading gzip
<tgBot> <dohbee> i am not sure the chinese one is flashable at all
<tgBot> <dohbee> ie you can't unlock the bootloader so no way to flash different android versions
<tgBot> <mateosalta> I think you had to trick it to "upgraede" to a developer leeked version that then you could mess with
<tgBot> <mateosalta> so if you bought one that was already upgraded then yes, you couldn't flash it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Allexxander, ugh. have you already started celebrating New Year?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's a bit too early to get wasted with Vodka..
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> Dare i suggest Irish whiskey :)
<tgBot> <rémus Rome> I dont understand how telegram work un der ubuntutouch
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Seannyboy, we are both Russians 🤷‍♂
<tgBot> <vanyasem> trying to be stereotypical here
<tgBot> <Seumas> Hi guys, having more storage problems. I think it's because I run videos on VLC and perhaps it copies the file to some obscure location and clogs up remaining space? How can I triage this?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @rémus Rome, Join the Welcome Room? We will try to answer any questions
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mateosalta, ```#<ip-address>   <hostname.domain.org>   <hostname> … 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost … ::1             localhost.localdomain   localhost … 127.0.1.1       [HOST NAME FOR YOUR LAPTOP].localdomian [HOST NAME FOR YOUR LAPTOP] … # End of file```
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i vote for this one
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> @vanyasem, No excuse not to try new things :)
<tgBot> <Seumas> This problem makes me tempted to load video files into /tmp/ first to bypass the  possible "phantom paste into random location without user authorization" problem. And yes they would have to be reasonably size videos to not overload the RAM.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i don't want to discuss alcohol in a ubports supergroup ;) that was just a one-line joke. but thank you
<tgBot> <Seumas> *sized
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> Agreed
<tgBot> <Seumas> UT Tweak Tool claims Dekko 2 has a cache size of 64.18GB... what is this hocus pocus?!
<tgBot> <Seumas> Surely an error where it meant to read 64.18MB?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Yeah that's no where near correct. 😆 You can confirm using du
<tgBot> <Seumas> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/N4oMRMPc/file_2946.jpg
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I see the same and UT Tweak Tool hangs for quite a while when trying to open dekko's details view
<tgBot> <Michele> @DanChapman, I thought also another thing regarding dekko 2... if I want to delete the chace in general because it's too big, how can I do if if just deleting the directory will mess up my accounts?
<tgBot> I Franci was added by: I Franci
<tgBot> <I Franci> Hello! There is a way to come back to android after Ubuntu? I'm on a nexus 5
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Michele, You can't as the maistore files and database are tightly coupled so you can't just delete one without the other. The only way to manage the cache size is from code and asking dekkod to clear messages older than or clear all messages for X account etc
<tgBot> <Michele> ah ok, so to delete the cache in general I just need to don't touch the dekko dir?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> That's correct
<tgBot> <Michele> thank you
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @DanChapman I have some issues with dekko2
<tgBot> <Tina119> @Stereofont, How  do?
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> It doesn't show any mails in inbox
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Just in folder 'today'
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Tina119, Via the link provided in https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Is that a known issue?
<tgBot> <Tina119> @peternerlich, Thanks … If there is a better page in Chinese or multiple languages😊
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @kristijantkalec https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/66 is the issue. You should still be able to access the Inbox etc from the folder view. It's just the setup process failed detecting the standard folders to be able to merge them into the top navigation section
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Ok, thanks
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Don't want to be inpatient, but do you maybe know when the 0.1.4 will arrive? :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Seumas, That's a lot of mail
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Welcome I Franci in our Supergroup! Please start by reading https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome, if you didn't already. I'm sorry, I cannot confidently answer your question, but I'm pretty sure it should be possible. Feel free to ask any questions in the Newcomers Room, especially.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @I Franci, https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/devices/reinstalling-android
<tgBot> <I Franci> Thanks!
<tgBot> <I Franci> I'm sad. Neither Ubports installer nor CPT recognize my nexus 5 :(
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @I Franci, Hm, I remember hearing something about sometimes missing `udev` rules
<tgBot> <gab11010> Hi, short question:  I´m installing ubports in a nexus 5 via UBports installer.  udev rules are working fine, it donwload the files but stops pushing files to phone. "Pushing file 1 of 13". Console shows: ""error: Devices: Adb push error:  info: Adb push, 0% left". Do you have any clue?
<tgBot> <gab11010> @I Franci, try the udev trick. it worked for mine. https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer#troubleshooting
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Its just me or is how the volume works now but it looks like there is no separated settings for the headphones volume and general phone volume. Because when I am listening to some music using my headphones I put it most of the times very low but after I unplug the headphones, the phone volume remains low. And viceversa
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> The viceversa thingy can be a problem because if you have the phone volume high to hear calls, messages etc and then plug the headphones, the high volume often hurts, and you have to pay attention
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Well... and the last about the high volume notification thing.. I know this was already commented in the launchpad from canonical and in the ubports github. https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/326
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> The message warning is still very confusing and dangerous to manage
<tgBot> <Jimmy_T> Thanks for the work on the updated Telegram app @Flohack and everybody else who helped with development and testing etc. looks good.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @gab11010, Can it be your storage is full? Was Android installed before?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @I Franci, Which operating system do you use?
<tgBot> <gab11010> I bought it 2 hand today, Android just reinstalled on it and 12Gb free space
<tgBot> <Flohack> Interesting. What recovery is installed? Stock?
<tgBot> <gab11010> no idea ...how can I see that, just reboot?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @I Franci, sounds like a USA passport! :(
<tgBot> <Flohack> @gab11010, adb reboot recovery
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> meh.. deletes.  nothing valid to say
<tgBot> <Flohack> type as is
<tgBot> <Tina119> 😂
<tgBot> <gab11010> @Flohack, right now stuck in a black google screen with a lock icon
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @gab11010, Its stuck in a re-boot... try holding the power button and the volume down button together until it reboots.
<tgBot> <Tina119> @wayneoutthere, Why like a USA passport?🙃
<tgBot> <gab11010> @Crash_Burn, thanks! it worked
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Tina119, it was poor taste political humour which I don't even find humourous so I deleted it.  "His device is not recognized" so I said "Like a USA passport" ha-ha-ha-... ha........................ok, no ha
<tgBot> <gab11010> @Flohack, Ubports Recovery
<tgBot> <Flohack> @gab11010, hmm mabye no recovery is installed or it was destroyed by the installer 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ah ok
<tgBot> <Flohack> So this was pushed successfully
<tgBot> <Tina119> @wayneoutthere, 😂😂😂😂
<tgBot> <Flohack> well sorry to say, no idea right now and also need to go bed ^^
<tgBot> <gab11010> I have a menu, with a few options:....
<tgBot> <gab11010> thanks a lot florian, I will try for a bit more and also go to bed. tomorrow more
<tgBot> <vanyasem> my father I a hypebeast
<tgBot> <vanyasem> wrong group
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oops
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @gab11010, can you try the ubuntu-device-flash command from Recovery?
<tgBot> <Tina119> @wayneoutthere, Maybe “Like a Chinese passport “.....😂
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @gab11010, https://devices.ubports.com/#/hammerhead … listed at the bottom of page.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> ``sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=hammerhead \ … —channel=15.04/stable``
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> without the —bootstrap option.. .since you already have ubports recovery.
<tgBot> <gab11010> @Crash_Burn, I give a try, on sec
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> My N5 just showed up... and I"m about to run the same command.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Just playing around with Android before I destroy it :) and feel oh so good about it!  lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> Now that @mariogrip fixed the wakeup button press on N5 ist actually really fun to use! Arrigato!
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Still got not rid to touch the screen while it's already lighten up 😂
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Flohack, Will this cause more butt dials?? :P
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver, 😂😂😂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @I Franci, I am confident we can sort out you problem. Best thing is to join the Welcome Room
<tgBot> <Tina119> (Sticker, 465x512) https://irc.ubports.com/c00W5dsQ/file_2947
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Crash_Burn, "I pocketed you"
<tgBot> <I Franci> Guy, is it normal for telegram to ask for Ubuntu one account?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> In our fun little UBports Cloud group (https://t.me/UBports_Cloudsters) we noticed that there seems to be no way to delete a Nextcloud calendar after you set it up... this... may... be problematic.  Any thoughts/suggestions?  Thanks!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @I Franci, It is only if you want notifications. At the moment it is used as a check by our new server. You can ignore it and telegram will work without notifications
<tgBot> <I Franci> OK!
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @wayneoutthere, reflash?
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> 😁
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @I Franci, You now have Ubuntu Touch working?
<tgBot> <I Franci> Yes
<tgBot> <I Franci> Before I was using a windows machine with no luck
<tgBot> <I Franci> So I tried with my laptop (fedora 27 with dab installed) using the ubports installer appimage.
<tgBot> <I Franci> Adb*
<tgBot> <I Franci> It's beautiful :D
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @TronFortyTwo, haha.  how about a 'delete account' option?  that would be nice.  Slide, trashcan... :(
<tgBot> <Seumas> Mmm indeed we don't usually associate Windows with serendipity.
<tgBot> <I Franci> Lol
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @I Franci, 🍓🍓🍓
#ubports 2017-12-19
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @gab11010, uet another possibility is the cable, perhaps it is not in perfect shape. Try different one or at least once u connect keep it perfectly still and dont even blow at it. … I had one cable that was particularly problematic. I had similar problem and had to restart the installer multiple times until it finally went all thru.
<tgBot> <gab11010> I give it a try, thaks Kris
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Javacookies, @malditobastardo it soumds like the very same problem you reported earlier. The feature was already working back on canonical's image and now seems lile a regression.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Any tips for moving TextSecure from one phone to another? Should it go, 1) Put in your number to the app on new phone to activate it and 2) Copy the message history database/misc files from the old phone? In which case, which files should be copied and where are they in the phone?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/qLxC0ot8/file_2949.jpg I added swappiness editor into ATU. Default value is 60 on Ubuntu. Value 0 will save your internal memory because swap will be avoided unless absolutelyneccessary.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> https://sourceforge.net/projects/all-things-ubuntu-library/files/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @KrisJacewicz, atu?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @vanyasem, see the link
<tgBot> <vanyasem> ok
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Xorpad, I suddenly saw this today: https://youtu.be/efJBkSj9koo
<tgBot> <Rawcode> Good morning guys :)
<tgBot> <Rawcode> I just discovered that my phone is a time machine :)
<tgBot> <Rawcode> (booted up in the 1971)
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/5 ?
<tgBot> <蔡 荣诠> Hi
<tgBot> <蔡 荣诠> 吃鸡吗？
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Seumas, no, just copy /home/phablet in full from old to new phone
<tgBot> <Flohack> You can also use my backup function in magic device tool for that. If I have time I will make a new one during christmas, which is easier to use ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @蔡 荣诠, Englisch plz
<tgBot> <docjuhnk> I see Contacts App crashing on start. Does anyone esle have this problem, or is it just me?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz, Hello everyone. Yeah the touchscreen pad bug. https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/301
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> How do I submit apps to the open store? I have created an app using the webapp creator and thought i might upload it, but what i found in the openstore app was a button that ultimately led to my github page in browser.
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> https://open.uappexplorer.com/ has a "Submit" button at the top.
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> That should give you instructions on how to submit, and a form to do so. You will need to log in first, though; logging in is done with the login link, and logs in either via Github or via Ubuntu (you can choose one). You use your existing account on one of those two services; you don't need to create a whole new account at the open store.
<tgBot> <Owen Roe> Okay thanks. Perhaps i will try submitting on desktop. It seems like it ends up bouncing around different login pages on the phone (i had to log into github several times).
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> ah, I've never tried it on the phone itself. If there's a problem with that, @bhdouglass would likely like to know about it, and possibly the phone's browser can be worked around.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Rawcode, 1971 is strange. Normally it is 1970. If you get 1969, someone is having a laugh…
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @docjuhnk, You are the second. In general seems to be working though
<tgBot> <F_P_S> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/CEI1hHXS/file_2950.mp4
<tgBot> <I Franci> Good morning! I was trying to use libertine trough adb but I get a 'failed getting release file http://ports... '
<tgBot> <I Franci> What am I doing wrong?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Remember that the ubuntu.com servers are dead and libertine is legacy
<tgBot> <I Franci> Oh right
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I don't use libertine. Others here will be able to guide you better. Don't expect full functionality. 16.04 some if that will return
<tgBot> <I Franci> Kk
<tgBot> <I Franci> I was trying to install pidgin since loquiIm doesn't work (keep crashing). If someone can help I will be grateful :)
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @I Franci, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> About Loqui, probably you should prevent app suspension in ut tweak tool
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @I Franci, WhatsApp is aggressively proprietary. Don't expect anything to work, other than partially and temporarily
<tgBot> <I Franci> @TronFortyTwo I got another problem. Keep getting decrypt error and getcontactserror
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @I Franci, Ubuntu moved ‘vivid’ release into the ‘old-release’ server. There is a workaround available on our forum ( https://forums.ubports.com/topic/792/libertine-installation-broken-on-vivid/3 ) … A patch for Libertine is in progress but I don’t know it’s current state ( @DanChapman  )
<tgBot> <Seumas> @Flohack right but I've already started generating individual app histories for other programs on my MP5, so if it's possible to import specific things from the MX4 e.g. call history, SMS and TextSecure database that would be great.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Seumas, In general then its a subfolder in .config, .cache etc... look in all dot directories for the app specific data
<tgBot> <Flohack> Excluded contacts and such, the are in a common evolution database
<tgBot> <Flohack> Forgot the name ^^
<tgBot> mickeywaley was added by: mickeywaley
<tgBot> <Seumas> I Franci, I believe I was having the exact same problems as you around Weds/Thursday last week, but Rodney helped me fix them. It's about modifying the chroot container python file.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Thanks Flo-rider ;)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @sverzegnassi, The fix should have landed in the devel channel
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Cool! so is it going to be available with OTA-3, isn’t it?
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @I Franci, That is a known problem due to closed whatsapp protocol implementation
<tgBot> <I Franci> @sverzegnassi thanks! I'll try
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @sverzegnassi, afaik it should. @neothethird can you confirm?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @mickeywaley, Hello Mickey and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <milkor73> @TronFortyTwo, Will eat his battery
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @milkor73, When Loqui is opened yes
<tgBot> <neothethird> @DanChapman, yes
<tgBot> <neothethird> testers welcome, it should work on rc and devel
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 👍 thanks
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Awesome!
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Note it only fixes the apt sources. I will get the latest and greatest libertine with it's new UI into xenial
<tgBot> <padraic7a> I'm reminded by OMGubuntu's 'year in review' article (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/12/ubuntu-2017-in-12-images) that Canonical had planned for the move to 16.04 to also be a move from armhf to arm64.  … Is that still the plan?
<tgBot> askme765cs was added by: askme765cs
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @DanChapman, Oh that's interesting - is there an updated version somewhere? Can we take a look at the repo or a writeup or anything?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @askme765cs, Hello askme765cs and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @padraic7a, afaik ut xenial will be still armhf
<tgBot> <padraic7a> Ok. I had thought that Canonical were looking to change arm type to make the move to snaps easier.  … I guess for UBports the move to 16.04 is more about being on an LTS and just keeping up?
<tgBot> <padraic7a> And that snaps are a future issue?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @padraic7a, A subject for debate still I think
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @padraic7a, github.com/ubports/libertine
<tgBot> <padraic7a> Thanks!
<tgBot> <Hannes Lindner> I have a question: i am using the nexus 5 on stable. is there any workaround for the call volume bug: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/137 ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You can change it during a call
<tgBot> <Hannes Lindner> hmm using the buttons has no effect.
<tgBot> <Hannes Lindner> i tried it with uvolman and it also had no effect on the volume
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @padraic7a, yes. Atm the future of snap on ut isn't defined. We'll see
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @TronFortyTwo, Ok, interesting, thanks for that.
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> np
<tgBot> <Ben> Hi :) Yesterday my Nexus 5 with UT died, so I want to use the MX4 with UT from UBPorts. At the Moment there is the UT from Meizu and Canonical on it. My question is, how does the MX4 work with the actual version of UBPorts?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Ben, What happened ?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Hannes Lindner, Did you try first to sett with uVolume? During call does not work in any OS very well
<tgBot> <Ben> The Motherboard died, so there is no function anymore
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ben, Should work fine
<tgBot> <Javacookies> how old was your late Nexus 5? … now I'm worried, I just bought a 2nd hand one 😁
<tgBot> <Ben> I also bought it second hand 2 years ago.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ben, I suggest you use Magic Device Tool
<tgBot> <Ben> I used both mdt and the installer from UBPorts.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ben, I mean with the MX4
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Ben, the MX4 works perfectly, just as (if not better) then the old canonical version
<tgBot> <Ben> @mariogrip, Ok thanks :)
<tgBot> <Ben> @Stereofont, I will look :) Maybe I will try it with the Installer :)
<tgBot> <Ben> And then with the mdt
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Does it run android now?
<tgBot> <Ben> No
<tgBot> <Ben> UT from Meizu
<tgBot> <mariogrip> ah ok :) then the switch should be simple
<tgBot> <mariogrip> the installer has a switch function, so it will save all data and apps
<tgBot> <Ben> @mariogrip, Ok very nice :)
<tgBot> <Ben> Thanks :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :)
<tgBot> <Ben> I have another question. Where can I get some ubports Stickers? :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Ben, right now it's only https://www.patreon.com/ but we are planing a shop sometime later
<tgBot> <Ben> Ok at the moment I am a 20€ patreon
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Ben, ah! could you send us a message there with your address and we will send some stickers to you right away :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mariogrip, And liberapay 😂
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Stereofont, And that :)
<tgBot> <Ben> @mariogrip, Ok thanks :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Exciting news has dropped about OpenStore on the UBports News Channel.  Go get that update by subscribing here with just one click: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> Army King was added by: Army King
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi Army and welcome! Please go ahead and read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome, then feel free to ask any questions, especially in the Newcomers Room. We're glad to have you here!
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Ah, I see you're coming from the chinese lang group? Then, welcome to the Supergroup 😄
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Army King, welcome!
<tgBot> <Ben> @Army King, Welcome :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @蔡 荣诠, Here is a link to the Chinese group:  … Chinese - 这里有中文 https://t.me/UBports_Chinese
<tgBot> <Flohack> @padraic7a, arm64 is not supported by all phones, so we could only do it as a second option. And currently we are totally swamped with the 32bit image, so we need more time for such keen ideas ;) - So yes, 16.04 is primarily needed to bring us back on supported LTS
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Flohack, About this, i added arm64 support to the build server 2 days ago! https://github.com/ubports/build-tools/commit/b83a1d0182caad157da8f520899904d725806b86 but we need to update our jenkinsfiles on the different projects
<tgBot> <mariogrip> and amd64 so we can build unity8 for desktop
<tgBot> <Flohack> cool
<tgBot> <Ben> @mariogrip, Very nice :)
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @mariogrip, Nice
<tgBot> <mariogrip> here is an examle i did with mir https://ci.ubports.com/blue/organizations/jenkins/ubports%2Fmir/detail/artful/7/pipeline
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, yay! :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 499x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0rTwImuB/file_2953.webp
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, Once i get some time i will try getting unity8 to work on artful :) (with qt 5.9) :D
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Are you already porting to artful for the time after xenial?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> or is that for the desktop only?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yay! artful is like 17.10? can't remember :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i'm still using xenial
<tgBot> <Flohack> @JBBgameich, this aint an LTS right?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> oh right, it's 17.10
<tgBot> <Flohack> We will not go for non-LTS
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> bionic is 18.04
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> xenial 16.04
<tgBot> <Flohack> It makes no sense to put so much pressure for no features
<tgBot> <Flohack> Plus no unity8 inside
<tgBot> <Flohack> We ned a good plan after 16.04 ^^
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> bionic is a nice confusing name ... Android c lib and ubuntu at the same time
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> who would compile a beaver anyway?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hehe yeah :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, it's just to get it to build, notthing more
<tgBot> <mariogrip> and maybe see if it works
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @Flohack, The UBports github account already looks like most packages including unity8 are already built by your ci
<tgBot> <mariogrip> but why that, is because that has no upstart, so it's a good target to test on
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, Jep
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Btw, I tried to fix hybris-boot + upstart https://github.com/Halium/hybris-boot/pull/21
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I haven't tested it, but it could work ...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @JBBgameich, Well putting it into Jenkins and making a usable release are 2 different things. We need tons of QA to get unity8 running on 18.04 I assume
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its already wonky in 16.04
<tgBot> <Flohack> Thats why we need so much time to get forward with it, every major Ubuntu release has a potential to break the phone completly
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @Flohack, Yunit had it working on artful I think. The problem was that unity8 didn't like gcc7 that much Afaik
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, humm are you sure /target/lib/systemd/systemd does not exist on a upstart system? sinc you can have systemd installer but use upstart (like ubuntu touch has)
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I can change the systemd test there ... Maybe init —version | grep systemd would work too
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> is the systemd or only the libsystemd0 package installed in ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, belive that was Zesty
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @mariogrip, Oh, maybe I'm wrong
<tgBot> <mariogrip> problem with artful is there is no upstart
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (in the repos9
<tgBot> <mariogrip> and unity8 heavy uses upstart, even to start apps
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I'm currently building an Ubuntu touch image to check for the existence of /lib/systemd/system ...
<tgBot> <mariogrip> you can also just download the rootfs
<tgBot> <mariogrip> from ci
<tgBot> <mariogrip> or i can check it for you
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, jep that's there
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, both `/lib/systemd/system` and `/lib/systemd/systemd`
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> maybe `if [ $(readlink $INIT) == /lib/systemd/systemd ]` would work
<tgBot> <mariogrip> ```phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ readlink /sbin/init … upstart```
<tgBot> <mariogrip> that's what it gives now
<tgBot> <mariogrip> it just says "upstart" no path or anyting
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> oh ...
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I need to try on a systemd system
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> on my debian it returns `/lib/systemd/systemd`
<tgBot> <mariogrip> ```mariogrip@mariogrip-laptop:~$ readlink /sbin/init  … /lib/systemd/systemd```
<tgBot> <mariogrip> yeah same for my laptop
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> would using grep in the initrd work?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> if busybox has it yes
<tgBot> <mariogrip> i belive it has
<tgBot> <mariogrip> since i have been using grep in recovery before
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Ok, but it would work like I said above anyway, because we check if it's this systemd path, and if not, it doesn't matter anyway
<tgBot> <Hannes Lindner> @milkor73, i don
<tgBot> <mariogrip> yeah
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Do you know if I should add the same check here https://github.com/Halium/hybris-boot/blob/master/init-script#L370 too?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, yeah probobly
<tgBot> <Javacookies> sorry to interrupt, so how about the doublet-tap-to-wake? that was just a tease? LOL
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, but is it best to check if systemd is there, would it not be better to check if upstart is there that way it will always fallback to systemd and not to upstart
<tgBot> <mariogrip> well thinking about it, systemd will work anyway without —log thingy
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> ^^
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Is `--log-target` needed for any debugging or really useless
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Just useless I suppose
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Nice, that makes the whole thing a lot easier :)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (Sticker, 512x490) https://irc.ubports.com/EzObRwW5/file_2954
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 😂
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I guess `--log-level=debug` does also not work with upstart?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @JBBgameich also while you're at it please update commit message to include actual discussion and not the telegram group link..
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (what if telegram disappears etc etc)
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Ok, we had telegram outages yesterday, so let's better be careful :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I haven't had the time to touch the Upstart stuff again, unfortunately. It seems like there's another issue that prevents SSH from starting correctly on the second or later boot of the image.
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> The pull request description already contains the important points, can you just use squash & merge to include it into the commmit message or should I really change the commit message?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, I've theory btw... Let's talk about it later..
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You bet
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @JBBgameich, You have commit right.. just squash and merge it
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> So authorship is not get lost
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Everything ok now? … https://github.com/Halium/hybris-boot/pull/21
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Ignore my comment... I didn't see commit message
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Just PR description
<tgBot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, migration to systemd was nearly done in april, but also we were removing click support and migrating to snaps too. which is of course problematic for ubports
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/d0lSxxL6/file_2955.mp4
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> That was a miss tap
<tgBot> <anpok> @UniversalSuperBox, eh
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> not possible to automate click migration to snap regarding apps ?
<tgBot> <matv1> @dohbee, So what would be the best general approach in your opnion? try and re-integrate upstart or move all the unity8/app related jobs to systemd?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right now we're just carrying on using Upstart
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @lduboeuf, No, Snaps don't support all of the "outlets" that clicks did
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> yet
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> ok, i understand
<tgBot> <anpok> still interesting .. there is some sort of android bootloader support in snapd
<tgBot> <anpok> also simon fels did some experiments to get ubuntu core boot with snapd on mako but that does not address the above
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch on Ubuntu Core never happened, though
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So there's a lot of work there
<tgBot> <dohbee> @matv1, upstart will be ok for 16.04, using some of the older code in the u8 stack. which will hold up until 2021 at least
<tgBot> <dohbee> @anpok, there would be a lot bigger issues to address than just systemd, to move to ubuntu-core for primary rootfs, too
<tgBot> <dohbee> snappy is really not good for phones at this point, anyway
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @anpok, Packaging all the kernels as snap would currently not make the life of the developers easier.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @JBBgameich, i would disagree, but there are much bigger problems beyond that
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Do you think that is likely to change at all, or will it have to be UBports that create any changes?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, i doubt it will change, given canonical having no more interest in it
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> I thought moving to 16.04 was hard enough. All this stuff about changing architecture, changing init daemon, changing packaging, etc. reminds me of shooting the dragon in "Guards" Guards!"
<tgBot> <padraic7a> Sure, makes sense. so do you think the work done until April will essentially be lost?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think this discussion will immediately change anything in our short-term strategy, and I don't really see any harm in the long-term dreaming. :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> no, the systemd stuff is very relevant
<tgBot> <padraic7a> Ok, that's all interesting to know.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @alan_griffiths, Here at UBports we never say no to challenges :) But these are changes that need to happen at some point, upstart is forexample removed on next lts (bionic)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> but it's long-term things, but the faster it's fixed the more we can focuse on other thing
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> Snappy is something to review in the future. Currently, the early adopters (including Mir) are still identifying issues that need to solved for everyone.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @alan_griffiths, Yeah snappy proboly wont happen anytime soon for us, but snap apps might not be that far off
<tgBot> <mariogrip> system-image does work pretty well for us so far
<tgBot> <xdequinze> I'm trying to replace Canonical Ubuntu by UBports system on an E5 HD, but I can't boot in bootloader/fastboot mode by pressing Power & Volume + ... nothing seems to happen, the phone carry on starting as usual. Is there any detailed help about this ?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @xdequinze, if you enable developer mode you can do `sudo adb reboot bootloader` from your laptop/desktop
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @xdequinze, also if you use the UBports installer, it will handle all the reboots needed
<tgBot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, if you enable dev mode you can just flash and preserve data, without needing to go to fastboot
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @xdequinze, also for the bq devices, I belive you need to hold power and vol-up and vol-down
<tgBot> <xdequinze> Ok, I will try this now, thank you Marius
<tgBot> <xdequinze> And Rodney, better if can preserve data
<tgBot> <dohbee> i think ubports installer can do that, right @mariogrip ?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Yes, the ubports install will keep all data and apps
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Unless you click wipe :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> (do NOT click wipe)
<tgBot> <xdequinze> The phone displays "=> FASTBOOT mode..." and the ubports installer seems to be running but with the message saying "Please connect your device with an usb cable"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Have you already clicked on "Install" or is this the first screen?
<tgBot> <xdequinze> I clicked on Switch
<tgBot> <xdequinze> After the installer detecting the 15 system
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which version are you running? 0.1.9? Snap or AppImage?
<tgBot> <xdequinze> snap
<tgBot> <xdequinze> How much time does normally take the job ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have ADB installed on that computer via the `android-tools-adb` package?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've found some really strange behavior of the installer and I don't know why it happens.
<tgBot> <xdequinze> I'll see
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But could I get you to download the AppImage from https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases and try to run through that?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it doesn't work, then run it from the terminal rather than double-clicking
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Losing track of important UBports and Ubuntu Touch information in the middle of other supergroup conversations?  By subscribing to our News Channel, you'll never miss the important stuff again.  Click here to subscribe: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <xdequinze> For now, I see the following in the terminal : debug: correct password … debug: fastboot: wait for device … debug: Running platform tool exec asar cmd echo cornet199 | sudo -S fastboot devices
<tgBot> <xdequinze> I see that my pass is on ...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, that's not great logging
<tgBot> <xdequinze> no ;-)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fastboot isn't finding the device even though it's in fastboot.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, could you try the AppImage? At least it'll add some credibility to the bug report I'm going to put in
<tgBot> <xdequinze> I installed the package
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, Yep, then grab another installer binary
<tgBot> <xdequinze> I'm trying to reboot in bootloader mode as asked by the installer
<tgBot> <xdequinze> After rebooting : i see => FASTBOOT mode...
<tgBot> <xdequinze> Is there a difference between fastboot and bootloader mode ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's running the installer from the AppImage from the terminal?
<tgBot> <xdequinze> yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. Now why won't it detect that
<tgBot> <xdequinze> I'm in a different state
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @xdequinze, Could you do `fastboot devices` on the host?
<CBugDCoder> I have a question I wont be getting a smartphone for a few years but when I do I would like to get a Ubuntu touch phone I live in the US will it be on US devices by 2020?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Nexus 5 works in the US
<CBugDCoder> ok I looked and it said that it only works on AT&T and T-Mobile will that be expanded in the future or is it a hardware limitation?
<tgBot> <xdequinze> Sorry, It was not the AppImage installer.  I try to reboot for it now
<tgBot> <xdequinze> Rebooted but still not detected
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, let me explain. The installer won't detect my device in fastboot if I run the AppImage by double-clicking it. I have `adb` and `fastboot` installed on my host. If I run the AppImage from the terminal, installation runs normally
<tgBot> <xdequinze> Command fastboot device gives
<tgBot> <xdequinze> UA000237    fastboot
<tgBot> <xdequinze> fastboot devices
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay
<tgBot> <xdequinze> I'll try it again starting it from the terminal
<tgBot> <xdequinze> Waiting for device
<tgBot> <xdequinze> I see this error
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which one?
<tgBot> <xdequinze> debug:  Error: Command failed: adb -P 5038 shell echo 1 … error: no devices/emulators found …     at ChildProcess.exithandler (child_process.js:217:12) …     at emitTwo (events.js:106:13) …     at ChildProcess.emit (events.js:194:7) …     at maybeClose (internal/child_process.js:899:16) …     at Socket.<anonymous> (internal/child_process.js:342:11) …     at emitOne (events.js:96:13) …     at Socket.emit (events.js:191:7) …     at
<tgBot> _onclose] (net.js:510:12)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, what else does it say?
<tgBot> <xdequinze> And i have Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.36
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's okay. Can you manually select your device?
<tgBot> <xdequinze> yes
<tgBot> <xdequinze> selected
<tgBot> <xdequinze> I'm invited to connect the device  with an usb cable
<tgBot> <xdequinze> at the bottom of the window
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu 17.10?
<tgBot> <xdequinze> yes
<tgBot> <xdequinze> but ready to install at the top
<tgBot> <xdequinze> do I need 16.04 ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the thing, the installer should be agnostic
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've got my 17.10 installation updating right now
<tgBot> PalmCentro was added by: PalmCentro
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-nexus-5
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> Is it compatiable with the hammerhead?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, hammerhead is the Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello @PalmCentro and welcome.
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> @UniversalSuperBox, There's two varients, just wanted to make sure.  … Thanks
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> @Crash_Burn, Thanks
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Anyone using poeditor.com? I have problems getting all my organizations listed for selection.
<tgBot> <milkor73> @nfsprodriver, UMatriks
<tgBot> <milkor73> @LarreaMikel
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @milkor73 , @nfsprodriver is the owner of the uMatriks translation project.
<tgBot> <milkor73> Aha
<tgBot> <milkor73> Thx
<tgBot> <milkor73> @wayneoutthere , I was wrong 😱
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> (Photo, 1280x692) https://irc.ubports.com/p02s89aa/file_2957.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @CBugDCoder, 2020 is the deeeep future
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> Is there anywhere the files that I can manually flash the files instead of using the installer?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Some exciting news has been dropped again in the News Channel related to the OpenStore and Apps.  Click the following link to the UBports News Channel to subscribe now and get the hottest news in the community as it happens: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @PalmCentro, Hello Motty. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @milkor73, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @milkor73, I will still defend you.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @PalmCentro, Join the Welcome Room!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, He's on Windows
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @UniversalSuperBox, Burn it down! LOL
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, He can still join the Welcome Room lol
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> does that mean he's about to jump?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it means that UDF won't work
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> @Crash_Burn, Lol
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> The windows app doesn't seem to work....
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> @Stereofont, Where's that?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @PalmCentro, Can you run it with admin privileges?
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> @UniversalSuperBox, Doing it now
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We have the Welcome Room so that this room doesn't go into meltdown with install stuff. Link in the welcome link
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> let's get a mob going.... … DOWN WITH WINDOWS!! … ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, nah
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yeah you're right
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> borrrring
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> nothing could excite me less
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Update: run the AppImage with `sudo` from the terminal on Ubuntu 17.10, it works much better.
<tgBot> <xdequinze> ok ... in the meantime, I tried the magic-device-tool which is working
<tgBot> <xdequinze> I'm waiting for the install to be finished
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> A good choice
<tgBot> <xdequinze> Thanks a lot for your help
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The installer is defintely a beta product, but it's getting better all the time
<tgBot> <xdequinze> I'll try it next time with a new phone. I'm waiting for a new fairphone
<tgBot> <xdequinze> It seems to be working very well ... I'll be back soon ;-)
<tgBot> <xdequinze> Thank you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem! You helped me get on the case to the workaround
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @UniversalSuperBox, it has worked well for me
<tgBot> alan_morford was added by: alan_morford
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Hello. Anyone using a Nexus 5 with UT in the US? I have a question about uNav.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @alan_morford, not any more, but i used to
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @alan_morford, I use it.. works well enough.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I tested it against Wayz and my gps to see how it did.  I was impressed, I could probably use it on its own.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @alan_morford, It uses IP data for an initial fix, then moves to GPS. If you are in an area not well mapped it will stall
<tgBot> <Stereofont> A database selector would be useful maybe
<tgBot> <alan_morford> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/U1hBsZmf/file_2959.jpg
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I suppose the middle of Kansas is a not well mapped area.
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Thank you for the replies.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, that'd be a permission setting
<tgBot> <milkor73> Are you on Ubports version
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah that's a local issue
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let me boot this phone again...
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Thought so too but it's enabled.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: To add, location data will only be as good as the Mozilla Location data around you.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: To improve it, you can download and run the Mozilla Stumber app for Android.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you give it permission in Settings > Security and Privacy > App Permissions > Location?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/nFhQCa2j/file_2961.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Try outside first and wait a while
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, permission denied is different
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sounds crazy, but have you rebooted the device since you gave it permission?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> What version of UBports are you using?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Yes I'm on ubports version. Installed last night.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Stable, rc or devel?
<tgBot> <dohbee> is your phone on the latest radio firmware?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/z0UjIesC/file_2963.jpg
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @alan_morford, When it happens, just reboot should be fine
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Have you tested if it works for Weather?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> One at a time, folks
<tgBot> <alan_morford> It worked immediately for weather
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @UniversalSuperBox, hehehe :)
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I have rebooted but I can uninstall and reinstall and reboot if that'll help.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Had you updated to the latest version of Android before installing Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> No just a reboot should help
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I was on the last update sent to the nexus 5 before they eoled
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, cool.
<tgBot> <alan_morford> OK I'll reboot
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Brb
<tgBot> <Ern_st> The creator of Unav is aware of such issue, according to him its related to the operating system itself. He suggested me to reboot before any trip with Unav ^^
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Stereofont, Reboot phone, go outside ... run around your house three times, stand on your head, repeat after me... "I will do everything UBports tells me"  !!!  🤣
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Haha well the reboot worked great. Sigh. Next I'll reboot first and then ask questions...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yay!
<tgBot> <Ern_st> During the acquisition, lift the right arm and the left leg !
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I've had some great success with bluetooth testing today. Pebble watch works great, music streaming was perfect, and it connected fine with my car but wow was the audio distorted! It sounded like their voice was coming through a distortion pedal! What gives?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> <runs out to reboot car>
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Your bluetooth car has an issue, please buy another one.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> heheh.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But seriously, we have a very old version of bluez. It's not great.
<tgBot> <milkor73> I have also one question. I tried to print a photo at a shop machine connecting the phone with usb and MTP. No success. I had my phone with screen on , but did not interconnect. Any ideas
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oneplus One?
<tgBot> <milkor73> N5
<tgBot> <milkor73> devel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. In that case, I don't know
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @UniversalSuperBox, Depends of the phone. Nexus 4 with cannonical ut, it was possible to handle a call, with the n5 and ubports impossible.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Many of my bluetooth issues are fixed on xenial, i can now forexample connect to my car with xenial :)
<tgBot> <milkor73> With pc at home no problem
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @UniversalSuperBox, In order to get a decent support i think only the bluez shipped with ubuntu 17.10 is ok for public use. Not use how is easy to backport it to xenial.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @milkor73, Most places you can upload online and collect. Not really your question though…
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Thanks Kévin. How about low call volume?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @alan_morford, I think a bug fix is ongoing, but i don't have it on mine.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @milkor73, don't plug your phone into public usb terminals? :)
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Alright thanks all.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @mariogrip, Even with my desktop xenial i've some issue to connect my bluetooth speaker. I could only do it by cli; bluetoothclt. It went straight forward under 17.10.
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Stereofont, Yes, it was to print in that moment, not with internet uploads.
<tgBot> <milkor73> @dohbee, That is also very good point, you are right
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @milkor73, Upload it to their web standing in their shop 😂
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Ern_st, did you try the xenial-backports repo?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, and/or xenial-updates
<tgBot> <mariogrip> seems to be a bluez in xenial-updates https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/bluez
<tgBot> <milkor73> Another evidence we, me have to keep learning to use our smartphones safely
<tgBot> <Ern_st> On my desktop yes. Seems that cannonical focus on bluetooth during the 17.10 to be more userfriendly.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, i've been good connected to my earpiece bluetooth thing with N4 for a long time now.  The hangup button doesn't work but calls work enough to not get a ticket for distracted driving.  that's illegal in Canada. What's up with that?  When i was a kid I used to use my laptop, ham radio, and texting while drinking coffee and eating a muffin - and no one ever complained!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Now I can't even hold a phone up to my ear and chat while driving.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> On xenial via the gui i can pair the bluetoot h speaker but not connect it, i need to follow a procedure through bluetoothcl to pair & connect
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Where is the best place to chat about folks preferred paps for UT?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Apps
<tgBot> <milkor73> Here or at OpenStore group
<tgBot> <alan_morford> The canonical veraion of the twitter webapp seems to be the only one that notifies. True for everyone? No client like telegram to speak of for twitter?
<tgBot> <Miguel Gutiérrez> (Voice, 1s)https://irc.ubports.com/y8yddsb0/file_2964
<tgBot> <milkor73> https://open.uappexplorer.com/login
<tgBot> <dohbee> @alan_morford, correct. twitter notifications are done via polling. best to turn it off anyway, to save battery
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Fair enough
<tgBot> <dohbee> push notifications would require twitter to implement stuff on their server
<tgBot> <dohbee> so far only telegram was willing to do that :-/
<tgBot> <alan_morford> And it works well it seems. Even though the odd old message notifies from time to time it seems.
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @alan_morford, In order to get instant push notifications for a service, that service has to cooperate; that is, Twitter would have to explicitly support ubports, and they do not. However, you can work around this in a couple of ways. One is to have the service send you email on new messages, if they're prepared to do that; you'll then get an email notification at least, which is better than nothing. A second, which is a bit more shonky but 
<tgBot> help, is to use IFTTT to get notifications from the service (if IFTTT supports it) and then send those messages as push notifications to your phone via Caxton. (This is a bit more technical to do.)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @milkor73, +1 convenience v. security
<tgBot> <dohbee> @stuartlangridge, but your e-mail server would need to support push on ubuntu too
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> perhaps, yeah. Or perhaps you've already got Dekko polling (which it can do efficiently with IMAP IDLE, I believe). Or you use ifttt and caxton to push your emails 😊
<tgBot> <dohbee> so then you're back to polling gmail, or you run your own mail server and implement push notifications
<tgBot> <dohbee> well IDLE doesn't work when the app is stopped :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> sure, if you have another machine you want to leave a browser running on all the time
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ern_st, I can plug a cable to my car speakers 😂
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Stereofont, I just bought one of these at the store today... no kidding! :)
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> I tried using the gmail webapp on iOS, a while ago (this is before there was web push, although now that there is, Ubuntu (and iOS) still don't support it). I used Boxcar — external service — to poll my email and send me iOS push notifications. IFTTT+Caxton can do the same thing on Ubuntu phones, although the procedure is clunkier than I'd like.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @stuartlangridge, I was looking at how to implement web push a few weeks ago, but it's kind of an awful mess
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> it requires a lot of stuff that the Ubuntu browser doesn't do
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, even if the ubuntu browser did do it, having the browser running constantly to be able to get push notifications, is a bit much
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> Making the browser be an excellent modern browser would solve quite a few issues, as more places adopt PWAs (Twitter does push notifications to the web now, for example) but that's a lot of work, which the resources are just not there for.
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> One doesn't keep the whole browser running. Just something akin to the ubuntu push helper. (And in fact it might even be doable by the Ubuntu push helper, if the ubports push server became web push compliant.)
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> it would be a reasonably large, but not insurmountable, amount of work to actually do the push stuff. The bigger issue is providing support for it in the browser object model, which is more dificult if you're not a browser engineer.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @stuartlangridge, one does keep the browser running, because of XSS, and that's exactly how web push works in chromium/firefox.
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> nah. Chrome runs the chrome core process so that push notifications work, but you don't need any windows open. And that's only on desktop; it doesn't need to be running at all on Android.
<tgBot> <dohbee> and because of confined webapps, on ubports, you'd need N instances continuing to run
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> naw. The push client is privileged. It can take care of receiving for all web apps and then dispatch only to the relevant one, starting that one if need be.
<tgBot> <dohbee> how?
<tgBot> <dohbee> you'd have to reimplmeent service worker support in chromium, afaict
<tgBot> <dohbee> which is easier if you can type and spell correctly
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> yup.
<tgBot> <dohbee> but still, by no means easy to do. plus the matter of getting rid of oxide in webbrowser-app i guess
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> That's why I said "The bigger issue is providing support for it in the browser object model" :)
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> I don't know if SW support is in modern Chromium Embedded Framework, whcih is what Oxide is based on.
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, so is brave, right?
<tgBot> <dohbee> well oxide needs to go away anyway
<tgBot> <dohbee> and get replaced by qtwebengine or something
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> that'll be a very unfun project for somebody :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, less so than updating oxide to latest chromium
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Miguel Gutiérrez, you pocketed us!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> who made that term.. 'pocketed'? Was that @dohbee ?  I like...
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't recall
<tgBot> <Seumas> Document Viewer by Stefano Verzegnassi doesn't really offer any more functionality than Beru, Libreoffice Writer, Gedit and Document Viewer aka EVINCE (desktop program which seems independent from it's click namesake), right? Uninstalling it would be good for saving storage.
<tgBot> <dohbee> do you mean the core app that's installed by default?
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> Document Viewer can view quite a few formats by itself that the others either can't, or can only do when all installed in concert.
<tgBot> <neothethird> it can do odt
<tgBot> <dohbee> removing things that are installed by default doesn't save any disk space
<tgBot> <Seumas> I don't think it's a core app as it isn't on my Pro 5 and I don't remember uninstalling it on that device.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Stuart, such as which formats?
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's the core app
<tgBot> <Seumas> Why isn't it on the MP5 then?
<tgBot> <dohbee> all core apps aren't installed by default
<tgBot> <dohbee> rather, it seems to be a fork of the fork of the core app
<tgBot> <dohbee> "core apps" here means the core set of apps that was developed for the phone by ubuntu devs
<tgBot> <dohbee> like clock/calendar/terminal/filemanager/docviewer/browser
<tgBot> <Seumas> Right, but wouldn't uninstalling it clear it's cache at least?
<tgBot> <dohbee> no
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't think uninstalling removes app data in ~
<tgBot> <dohbee> at least, it didn't used to, and generally should not
<tgBot> <dohbee> if the app is installed by default though, then it's in a readonly part of the system, so uninstalling the app will hide it from view, but not delete the files
<tgBot> <Seumas> Back to the drawing board then. I just can't figure out why running a video from the SD card in VLC clogged up the main storage.
<tgBot> <dohbee> no idea about vlc
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it was opened via content-hub, it's because every file gets copied before opening
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah there is that
<tgBot> <Seumas> So how do I find that copied file and purge it?
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't recall if it copies to cache or data dir
<tgBot> <Seumas> @UniversalSuperBox?
<tgBot> <dohbee> but `du -sh` would help pinpoint i guess
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Honestly I have no idea
<tgBot> <dohbee> ie `du -sh ~/.local/share/`
<tgBot> <Seumas> For all we know there might be many copied files and my actual storage is much greater than the nominal readout.
<tgBot> <dohbee> vs `du -sh ~/.cache/*vlc*`
<tgBot> <Seumas> Ok I'll give that a whirl
<tgBot> <Seumas> Also if there was a setting to help clear these files automatically after time = X, that would help especially for novice users (I'm not one though :P).
<tgBot> <dohbee> well really, content-hub should just not do that
<tgBot> <Seumas> The copy behaviour you mean?
<tgBot> <dohbee> yes, unless it's absolutely necessary to do so, that shouldn't happen
<tgBot> <dohbee> but alas
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @Seumas, As far as I'm aware: PDF, Word .doc, Word .docx, text, LibreOffice presentations, PowerPoint... basically, anythnig that LibreOffice can open, the document viewer can, I believe.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Something to fix or otherwise investigate with critical priority after OTA3 then.
<tgBot> <dohbee> along with all the other critical priority things
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> In the original Ubuntu Touch design, removing an app also removed any storage, and what you're describing is exactly the reason why — that it's basically the only way for non-technie people to "clear the cache" of an app's files. However, lots of techie people hate this idea, so there was always a big tension between the two approaches, and I'm honestly not sure either what Ubuntu Touch actually ended up doing, nor whether Ubports has chan
<tgBot> decision.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @stuartlangridge, it never actually did this.
<tgBot> <dohbee> cache is one thing and generally ok to delete
<tgBot> <dohbee> however, actual data is not ok to delete
<tgBot> <dohbee> if you uninstall the camera app, would you expect all your photos to now be gone too?
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> that's why you can't uninstall the camera app 😉
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> But I certainly accept there's an argument there
<tgBot> <dohbee> there are more than one camera app
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> However, if you uninstall an app, would you expect that a bunch of stuff you downloaded with it still takes up loads of space on your disk and which you have no sensible way of deleting?
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> there are arguments both sides, here.
<tgBot> <dohbee> also, i'm pretty sure camera is uninstallable
<tgBot> <dohbee> https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.camera
<tgBot> <dohbee> @stuartlangridge, yes, if that data was created of my will
<tgBot> <dohbee> afaik, we never actually shipped any clicks that were flagged removable=false
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> loving that new Open Store web design, eh???
<tgBot> <dohbee> no
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> no.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i searched for "camera" and it said "no results" and immediately sent me back to the front page
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh, that part
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok forget about that
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> the rest!
<tgBot> <dohbee> i only found the camera app by noticing it in the massive sea of icons
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sweet. then it worked
<tgBot> <dohbee> worked as well as cement shoes
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> besides we all download and install 100% of the apps so who cares if it's searchable???
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Do you like my joking question marks????? … or do they bug you????
<tgBot> <Seumas> Interesting points.
<tgBot> <Seumas> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo du -sh ~/.local/share/ … [sudo] password for phablet:  … 1.6G    /home/phablet/.local/share/
<tgBot> <dohbee> you don't need to run that with sudo
<tgBot> <dohbee> use `~/.local/share/*` to see where all the data is
<tgBot> <Seumas> Decided to because the non-root command didn't have permission to look in the libertine-container.
<tgBot> <dohbee> that's in ~/.cache/ though
<tgBot> <dohbee> which is why i put the "*vlc*" in the example command
<tgBot> <dohbee> so you wouldn't waste time having the thing try to read the container
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh wait
<tgBot> <dohbee> are you running vlc via libertine?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Yes I am.
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh
<tgBot> <dohbee> then yeah i think content-hub has to copy the data
<tgBot> <Seumas> Right because when I tried your du -ssh ~/.cache/*vlc*, No such file or directory.
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, i thought there was a vlc app in open store maybe, and that's what you meant
<tgBot> <Seumas> Oh hell no, if only, then we might have been able to circumvent the whole vlc-plugin-sdl workaround to actually run video on the desktop.
<tgBot> <Seumas> *run video in the desktop app
<tgBot> <Seumas> But ok. What should my next steps be?
<tgBot> <dohbee> actually, what is the appid for vlc? `ubuntu-app-launch-appids` should show it, and you can grep for your container name in the output to limit the results
<tgBot> <Seumas> What should the command be, ubuntu-app-launch-appids grep | vivid?
<tgBot> <dohbee> | grep vivid
<tgBot> <Seumas> Gotcha.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Output is vivid_vlc_0.0
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok, `du -sh ~/.local/share/*vlc*` then
<tgBot> <dohbee> should give a result
<tgBot> <dohbee> likely, that is where the files are copied to
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Is Dekko still the best email client? Doesn't seem to notify.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Output only prints a listing for vlc-control, a remote control app for VLC on desktops/laptops.
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh, hmm
<tgBot> <Seumas> Can we just search for .mp4 files in the internal storage and that'll give the answer?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Tbh I thought Gallery might show the clone(s), but that's probably only for vids run via the default Media Player.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @alan_morford, are you using dekko2?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> that one is able to do notify
<tgBot> <Miguel Gutiérrez> @wayneoutthere, hahahaha, sorry. It was my son.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Seumas, right, gallery doesn't know about things that aren't in the mediascanner db, and i don't recall what all it's looking at exactly
<tgBot> <Seumas> Aha, ran find . -type f -name "*.txt"
<tgBot> <Seumas> And we have a hit under ./.cache/vivid/HubIncoming/1/
<tgBot> <dohbee> ah
<tgBot> <Seumas> Or rather *.mp4
<tgBot> <Seumas> Ok, removed a.mp4, a .mov, a .wav, all hefty, System Settings->Storage now says back to 1.4GB.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Phew!
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Ah I wasn't because the description of the app makes it sound pretty alpha
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I'll give it a try
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Oh does UT recognize LTE or only show 4G instead?
<tgBot> <dohbee> 4g is lte
<tgBot> <alan_morford> The apn settings confused me as it seems there's a way to set separate apns for LET and internet+mms
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Lte
<tgBot> <alan_morford> So is this redundant ?
<tgBot> <alan_morford> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/gAAWWrhs/file_2966.jpg
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't know about the APN settings
<tgBot> <dohbee> 4g and lte is a lovely confusing mess of marketing hype
<tgBot> <dohbee> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=4g+vs+lte&t=hf&ia=web
<tgBot> <Seumas> By removing several copied media files in this fashion, I'm now down to a respectable 2.1GB free. Could I ask that this fix procedure be placed on the ubports wiki or some other documentation? So people know for future.
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, it's a wiki, so i presume you could add it :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> you could probably ask a question on askubuntu, and answer it, too
<tgBot> <Seumas> Ok. When I get round to it. Just not sure where to put it exactly.
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, i don't know either
<tgBot> <alan_morford> Dekko 2 looks nice. I had to trick it to get the keyboard to show up. Now I cant get it to show to draft an email. Bummer. What do you all use for email?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Would be a good FAQ, "My system storage is rapidly filling up and IDK why?" "Oh well it's probably..."
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Seumas, LOL... noted... and added :)
<tgBot> <Seumas> If not sarcasm, wunderbar, but it's sarcasm innit :*\
<tgBot> <dohbee> faq everything!
<tgBot> <Seumas> Also as I alluded to yesterday, tests suggest that copying the file to /tmp/ will avoid these phantom copies, so is a good solution if you aren't running lots of other memory processes and the file you paste doesn't itself break the limits of your RAM.
<tgBot> <ebetonro> One question is the installer working for "grouper"
<tgBot> <ebetonro> ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> no
<tgBot> <ebetonro> That is Nexus 7 wifi
<tgBot> <dohbee> grouper is not supported
<tgBot> <dohbee> it is nexus 7 2012
<tgBot> <ebetonro> damn it that is sad
<tgBot> <ebetonro> thank you @dohbee
<tgBot> <dohbee> np
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Seumas, Its great but still I need a proper PDF viewer for UT
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I often receive PDF with password that doesnt work in my phone
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> or when I try to view a PDF file its just so slow
<tgBot> <dohbee> sounds like a missing feature in docviewer
<tgBot> <Seumas> Beru?
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> Beru is only an ePub reader
<tgBot> <Seumas> Ah.
<tgBot> neonvivv was added by: neonvivv
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @neonvivv, Welcome Paul! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <neonvivv> Hello 😄
<tgBot> ArubIslander was added by: ArubIslander
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello @ArubIslander welcome.  Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information.  Feel free to ask us any questions you might have.
<tgBot> <milkor73> @stuartlangridge Hi Stuart, I am back with some feedback regarding WIFITransfer, unfortunately I cannot connect, another problem is the size of provided connection details, to small. I can see in file manager Wifitransfer,when I click on to open after some time announces impossible to acces due to long time without any activity. Sending images bellow.
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/DInl2XH5/file_2972.jpg
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/Faw1s2nE/file_2975.jpg
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/uH0PHXGL/file_2976.jpg
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> I noticed myself that the details are rather small...
<tgBot> <milkor73> I tried also with Filezila, but also without any succes
<tgBot> <milkor73> I remember it worked very well in the past
<tgBot> <milkor73> Sorry for not coming with feedback already yesterday, I forgott
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> Question: are you a developer?
<tgBot> <milkor73> no, I am just welcomer,and user
<tgBot> <ArubIslander> @Crash_Burn, Thanks! List stumbled into this supergroup following a link in the other UBports telegram group...
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> No problem... feel free to stick around.  This is the "main" UBports Telegram group (english).
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @milkor73, Ok. Ignore the automatically visible “WifiTransfer on Ubuntu Phone” option. Instead, set WifiTransfer to “File Mgr”, and then try (your translation of) “Connect to Server” in your file manager on your desktop, and add the details that WFT suggests?
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> Although I think this is a bug and my fault, not yours...just that if I’m right it will be hard to fix.
<tgBot> <milkor73> My laptop lost now the Wifi, fixing and will try again with connect to server
<tgBot> <nanu_c> @alan_morford, I have the same problems, that the keyboard isnt showing up. I use the dekko 1 @alan_morford
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> Who do I have to ask nicely to have Ubports phones advertise their name on zeroconf, as Ubuntu desktops do? :)
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/VqQ7H6R8/file_2978.jpg
<tgBot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/NJ0b0txb/file_2980.jpg
<tgBot> <milkor73> No success, clicking on: connect, the window disappears and I see only white screen
<tgBot> <vanyasem> samba 😆
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i wasted 3 hours configuring it yesterday at work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You gained 3 hours of experience with Samba yesterday at work
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I had no idea why didn't it work and then I had no idea why it did
<tgBot> <nanu_c> @Flohack when i send a image with telegram and changing from gsm to wifi while uploading, a restart of tg and deleting the image messages is necessary to get it working again
<tgBot> <nanu_c> To send images :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nanu_c, Yes its known bug already ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Also attachments will fail like this, also downloads are only partial then
<tgBot> <Flohack> and uploads never finish
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @milkor73, Gosh darn it. Ok. I’m not sure how best to fix this, I’m afraid, because it’s hard to tell exactly what the issue is.  Perhaps you can tell me your computer’s IP address? It can be found in the Network menu on Ubuntu, in “connection info”.
<tgBot> <milkor73> @stuartlangridge, 10.0.1.16
<tgBot> <milkor73> Could it affect my connection is 5Ghz?
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @milkor73, Ok. My theory about why it’s not working is disproved. It shouldn’t matter which wireless speed you’re using. I’m afraid I don’t know what the fix is, and my apologies for that. I’ll have a think and see what I can come up with for solutions. Again, sorry.
<tgBot> <milkor73> OK, no hurry and neither apologies, would be nice somebody else here would also try to be sure it is not something weird on my laptop
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @nanu_c, Yeah I have to trick it by going to a different app and bringing up the keyboard and then going back to dekko 2.
#ubports 2017-12-20
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> OTA-3 contains that fix
<tgBot> <dohbee> @milkor73, Looks like encoding issue?
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @dohbee, You think? It’s just an ftp connection to a server
<tgBot> <dohbee> Well look at the path
<tgBot> <dohbee> Err, the .local domain even
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> Sure, but it didn’t work in Connect to Server or FileZilla by entering ip only either
<tgBot> <Jaume81> The Quick Note app by Verzegnassi is good but if it would have nextcloud sync and it show in today scope will be better, like calendar app.
<tgBot> <dohbee> Well I don't know the code, but I would start from the encoding to debug
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> I’d be interested in hearing if it fails for others.
<tgBot> luiski was added by: luiski
<tgBot> <matv1> @stuartlangridge, Wifitransfer works fine for me. Is there any specific scenario you want tested? ( I am on devel channel on an N5 connecting to filezilla client on Ubuntu desktop)
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @matv1, I don’t know. It works for me too; I’d like to know why it doesn’t work for @milkor73 :)
<tgBot> <matv1> allright @stuartlangridge. If you could, a respin with corrected font size some day would be great though ;)
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> Agreed on the font size thing. :)
<tgBot> <matv1> I think one ofthe last framework updates by Canonical caused that fonts issue for older apps
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> The tiny font is a bug. However, it should only apply to people who aren’t using the Ubuntu or File Mgr connections :)
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> I’ll still fix it, though.
<tgBot> <matv1> great! and thanks for a still very usefull app
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Here is an off-topic secret that literally no-one probably knows.  Anyone who (was forced) to switch to Gnome may have had a really hard time or annoyance finding the suspend (pause) button.  Well... accidentally, I just discovered that if you PUSH & HOLD the power button it magically becomes a suspend button!!  High fives all around!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that is actualy the smartest, most revolutionary function on any machine I've used.  Super clean/simple idea
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, it's configurable afaik
<tgBot> <vanyasem> with dconf or whatever gnome uses atm
<tgBot> <vanyasem> but yeah, neat idea. i used gnome for 40 minutes in my life and that was the first thing i noticed
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i couldn't stand it for an hour, hell i'm weak
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> there were a lot of keyboard shortcut 'solutions' and my wife found a way to get it done but really bugged me
<tgBot> <vanyasem> try elementary OS if you are annoyed with Gnome
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's based on Ubuntu and features a simmilar DE to Gnome. I call it "Gnome done right"
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i remember i already suggested it to you some time ago. it's really neat
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, i might....
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you really should, spin it in a VM when you get some spare time
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok its 'on the list' (which is long) :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> make sure to install it in a VM, not just "try it". not all functions are availiable in live mode
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, prioritize it!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, roger
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, You mean Ivan?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> 😂
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, have you left the OT chat
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i've sent a nice picture of elementary os there
<tgBot> <Ferdieofficial> Guys. Just wondering. Where can I get a Meizu Pro 5 right now?
<tgBot> <Dohxis> I messed up 😂 Could someone give default sources.list file?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Dohxis, vivid?
<tgBot> <Dohxis> yeah
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> https://pastebin.com/eBrmDMWu
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> this is already fixed content for after Vivid reached OEL. You can update and isntall stuff on it right away.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *EOL
<tgBot> <Dohxis> Thanks
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @wayneoutthere, I can support that! I'm running it as a daily driver on my laptop (don't have a pc) and it's GORGEOUS!
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Except that you can't find it except by pure luck
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Undiscoverable is not good design
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Oh, I didn't even know of that way, I only remember holding shift
<tgBot> <Schyken> I think it's pretty clever. I love it. :)
<tgBot> <Schyken> Keeps things clean, yet still remains functional.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Would be better if you could find it
<tgBot> <Lorxu> KDE does it better
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Only shows common options, and when you select one it starts a 30 second countdown with that option selected and also offering you to switch to suspend instead
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Lorxu, I can find it. I did. :P
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Lorxu, KDE does simple by default. Doesn't necessarily mean better,
<tgBot> <Schyken> Well, not simple, more... Traditional.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> At least you can find it easily on KDE
<tgBot> <Schyken> 🤷‍♂️
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> GNOME could be everything but still its more faster than Unity7 and for me thats a win win
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ferdieofficial, Take care. You need the International version, not the China version
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://twitter.com/lanux_mage/status/943413278918762497
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Seumas, DocViewer is not a preinstalled app, nor it was when it was still part of the Ubuntu Core Apps project. It takes a lot of space due to the inclusion of a minimal version of LibreOffice inside the .click package, in order to fulfill the requirements of the ODF viewer backend (which is LibreOfficeKit). With the next year, I'll try to merge back all the changes I was working on when I left the Core Apps team (I've been maintaing the offic
<tgBot> DocViewer project since October 2014).
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> On a sidenote, the DocViewer version available on OpenStore is 100% the version that used to be available on the Ubuntu Store. It's not "a fork of a fork of a core app", but it's the version from the UBports repos. I'm going to move the app ownership to the recently created "UBports Apps" account, to make it less ambiguous :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @sverzegnassi, 🎂📣🤗😍
<tgBot> <gab11010> @sverzegnassi, Thanks for such a great app 👏👌
<tgBot> <Matteo> @vanyasem, Ivan, I checked the site and it really looks gorgeous. Just one question aside though. This OS is based on Gnome, thus not on Unity 7 or 8 whatever it is...what about future fully working experience convergence with UT phone? The fact that it is based on Gnome, doesn't it mean that it could be eventually more difficult to make the phone and desktop speak each other properly? Sorry, maybe it is a silly question but just to be sure, because 
<tgBot> interested to change Desktop OS but only if it is fully operational against UT. Thanks!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Matteo, the desktop environment is Pantheon
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's neither Unity or Gnome
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's Pantheon
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's not an OS for phones though, so I have no idea why are you talking about convergence
<tgBot> <vanyasem> convergence is when your phone is a computer and you use an HDMI adapter and BT keyboard with it
<tgBot> <Matteo> @vanyasem, That's clear, but convergence would be also intended sharing same apps. I was asking if Unity of UT talking to a different Desktop OS could raise issues, that's all. I'm not a developer so maybe I don't fully understand all the programming details here. From your answer I understand the UT Unity talking to Pantheon will be seamless.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, I suppose there is an argument for convergence and desktop modes being similar, so that you get into same habits with both. Not because they are functionally connected
<tgBot> <vanyasem> X11 forwarding via ssh will work on any distro with X11
<tgBot> <vanyasem> if that's what you're talking about
<tgBot> costales was added by: costales
<tgBot> <Flohack> @costales, Hi costales!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Matteo, to be honest I have no idea what you're talking about
<tgBot> <costales> @Flohack, Hi 😘
<tgBot> <costales> one question please, links like scope://com.canonical.scopes.clickstore?q=unavapp are not working in the ubports, which is the recommendation to change them?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Matteo, anyways elementary is just Ubuntu 16.04 with some cosmetic changes. try it out, it should work
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I don't use Ubuntu at all, it's hard for me to tell
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @costales, Hey Marcos! I'd suggest you to invoke the OpenStore app, by linking to openstore://navigator.costales
<tgBot> <costales> @sverzegnassi, Just that? Clever implementation! Thanks a lot 😃
<tgBot> <peternerlich> I JUST GOT MY FIRST PROPER TELEGRAM NOTIFICATION! 🎉🎉🎉 ALL HAIL @Flohack!!!
<tgBot> <Flohack> haha thanks for the lowers. You never had them before?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> I don't think so, cannot remember clearly
<tgBot> <Glatorius> Thanks for the new Telegram Update! The reconnect after net loss is a blessing!
<tgBot> <peternerlich> at least not for the last months
<tgBot> <Flohack> Well to ALL: on devel and rc you are live with the new push server and you will get all notifications now
<tgBot> <Flohack> stable needs to be patient until tomorrow 😆
<tgBot> <garrogarri> Switched channel right now
<tgBot> <peternerlich> (→/praise_flohack← This command does nothing, so click it as much as you want to signal praise to Florian)
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> hahahaha
<tgBot> <peternerlich> oh, self praise
<tgBot> <vanyasem> let's all take our time to appreciate @Flohack 's work
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/x9k4uhoN/file_2985.mp4
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, I got 3 devices here and they all chime when you mention me 😆
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> print (" @Flohack is awesome")
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> gratz, another victory on the legacy situation
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> just 6-ish to go ;)
<tgBot> saidinesh5 was added by: saidinesh5
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @saidinesh5, welcome
<tgBot> <saidinesh5> thank you
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @saidinesh5! I'm part of the welcoming team. Please take a moment to read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any questions, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <saidinesh5> (Y)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack hello boss. I am in devel and still receiving notifications in telegram
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Great. I just read above
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, Yes sure its the opposite: stable lost them now until tomorrow
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Love you guys
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @malditobastardo, I think this is expected and a good sign. The server just got switched
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/TzsQSM0C/file_2986
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @stefanomelchior, I just received this telegram notification
<tgBot> <Rawcode> OTA3 is coming
<tgBot> <Seumas> @Ferdieofficial, may I recommend:
<tgBot> <Seumas> tinyurl.com/yd6e
<tgBot> <Seumas> *   tinyurl.com/yd6sg4r9
<tgBot> <Seumas> Forgive Tinyurl use, but for whatever reason I can't paste from the browser into telegram on MP5 (fix in OTA-3?).
<tgBot> <Seumas> That's the best version of the phone, International version at a bargain price. Recommend the seller. You just need to wait a few days for delivery then move it from Flyme to Ubports.
<tgBot> <Ferdieofficial> @Seumas, This one is 64 GB, will it work with the port? I thought it only supports 32 GB
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Seumas weren't you reporting problems with Wi-Fi and cellular radios?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Seumas, The paste thingy is a big issue indeed
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Don't want to start complaints but that just reminded me. One of my biggest user complaints is how poorly UT handles select-all, copy and paste. I do feel this will be a hard pill for many people coming from fruit and robot platforms.. I dont understand why that would be but I dont understand development
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably because no one has worked on it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it you're willing to send some patches to make text selection better, we're happy to have them
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Rawcode, Hes compiling his code, he's checking it twice, gonna find out if it's buggy or nice, OTA3 is coming... To town
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> What is this? Someonenin turkish group found. How is it that we cant all just focus on one until its rocking and then flavour out from there? https://fossbytes.com/eelo-mobile-os-open-source-android-alternative/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, My lip volcano is locked and loaded...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Reading the article: just another modified Android
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Oh. Like cyanogen or something?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Literally based on Lineage
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> OK we are still boss then
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 'every project is awesome, Wayne! Don't criticize other project's' - don't worry I'm not. I'm just excited we have something so powerful and roots freedom
<tgBot> <Ralf_W> @wayneoutthere, Hi all.  … The 'UBPORTS APP-LAUNCH EXTRAVAGANZA' launched 6 apps trough the News Channel last few days and there is more to come.  … We were wondering what you think of it? Did/will you use the apps and are you able to provide a small review?
<tgBot> <h4888> are there any 3rd party apps built on UT using Python3?
<tgBot> <gouchi> Eelo is the idea of the creator of Mandrake Linux. I see it as another distro based onf Lineage OS (new theme, launcher,notifications ...)
<tgBot> <DanySpin97> @gouchi, I agree
<tgBot> <gouchi> also they provide some cloud services
<tgBot> <DanySpin97> A new email too if i read correctly
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @h4888, Yes, e.g. Hangups (Google Hangouts client) is one of them … https://github.com/tim-sueberkrueb/ubuntu-hangups
<tgBot> <delijati> @h4888, - https://github.com/delijati/fosdem-qml … - https://github.com/tim-sueberkrueb/ubuntu-hangups … - https://github.com/delijati/sparse-qml … and probably some more  :)
<tgBot> <delijati> @sverzegnassi you where faster ;)
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> But less exhaustive :)
<tgBot> <h4888> ty all
<tgBot> <delijati> all examples use pyotherside ... i never tried pyside and qml ... maybe also worth a shot
<tgBot> <h4888> yeah I was reading up about pyotherside
<tgBot> <h4888> how does 1 sandbox UT for testing purposes?
<tgBot> <delijati> use a 16.04 LTS with ubuntu-toolkit-sdk installed .. an run the apps with  qmlscene Main.qml
<tgBot> <delijati> a ubports overlay for 16.04 LTS with unity8 would be nice ... but for now it should work like explained
<tgBot> <Dohxis> Yeah I am interested also for example if I want to mess with core things where should I start and how to test
<tgBot> <Seumas> @UniversalSuperBox Mmm I now believe the WiFi problems were because of my home network and have now been resolved. Hotspot doesn't work (does it work on 32GB?) but perhaps it's been fixed on OTA-3.
<tgBot> <Seumas> @Ferdieofficial It will work fine on the 64GB version and you also get an extra GB of RAM. The price is amazing and it's so worth it.
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> @wayneoutthere, Woooow
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Exciting Openstore/App update has just been dropped in the UBports News Channel.  To learn more about this news be sure to subscribe to the News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Thanks and done 👍🏻
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Fwd from UBports News Channel: [english] … ..and we just don't stop! … THE UBPORTS APP-LAUNCH EXTRAVAGANZA … Keep your eyes on the Ubports News Channel for the latest OpenStore *App Drops* as we spice up your cider. … For this round, we have the following TWO (2) drops for your Ubuntu Touch: … 1. PDFjs VIEWER by Boren Zhang (ranked No. 1 most requested app in poll) … https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.bobo1993324.
<tgBot> PACMAN PACK (Hipsters rejoice!) by Joan (@cibersheep) … https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/pacmanpack.cibersheep … Go grab these apps now and don't forget to thank  Joan CiberSheep, Boren Zhang and @mhall119 and rschroll for all the hard work and all the folks over at OpenStore! … Note: the OpenStore Team is always looking for app maintainers. If you can help, please let them know. … #ubports
<tgBot> <dohbee> @sverzegnassi, well i meant "fork" more in the github sense here. the original code was on lp, then got "forked" into the ubports project, and then you seem to have a "fork" that has a couple changes, but missing a bunch from the "upstream fork" (presumably a bunch of automatic language updates though, i didn't check)
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Yeah, those are just the automatic lang updates. But I've been building DocViewer from the UBports repo, which is our current upstream
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Just wanted to make it clear since it was indeed ambiguous ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> @sverzegnassi, oh. the open store links to a repo owned by you as the web site, but to the ubports one for the issues link. should maybe fix that :)
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @dohbee, Oh my... really. Fixed it! Thanks for pointing it out! :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @sverzegnassi, no problem. thanks for building the app :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> i thought for sure we shipped it by default on a couple retail images though
<tgBot> * delijati oO(i'm a simple man i see i link i click)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (nothing against praising, but umm not spam maybe?)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 😶
<tgBot> <peternerlich> The notifications are still not 100% userfriendly for me — It seems to notify me everytime instead of only when it needs to. There is quite the delay between seeing the message pop up on desktop on my E4.5 (rc channel) dinging, but it does so even if I immediately view the message on desktop. I suspect however, that this is out of your hands @Flohack but a problem of the Telegram team
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Nexus 5 users? Can anyone check "baseband version" in your phone? Thanks!
<tgBot> <Javacookies> where do you see that? only in android?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> in fastboo mode
<tgBot> <samitormanen> fastboot
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I see, can
<tgBot> <Javacookies> can't do it now...using it in desktop mode :P
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/3EMIIGx1/file_2988.jpg
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @PalmCentro ok, thanks. so you have much newer firmware than me. my version is M8974A-2.0.50.1.16
<tgBot> <samitormanen> do you remember what android version did you have before installing Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> @samitormanen, The latest avail
<tgBot> <samitormanen> ok. thanks
<tgBot> <dohbee> @peternerlich, It's not great with official Android version either.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @dohbee, Then it's most definitely a server thing
<tgBot> <dohbee> @peternerlich, Yep. Original author of tg app was dealing with some of these same complaints about notifications, too
<tgBot> <Flohack> @peternerlich, Yes you are right, this is not in my hands. However, if you are in the same chat/dialog that brings a new mnessage for you, no notification should be generated by Telegram at all. Approx 5 seconds after a new message, when you did not read it on any device, we will get the notification
<tgBot> webivorous was added by: webivorous
<tgBot> <milkor73> @webivorous, Hello Arpit and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Actually, even on the web site, I'll sometimes not see new messages in the current chat, but the list of conversations on the left will be updated. And it will stay that way for well more than 5-10 seconds sometimes, when it happens.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @milkor73 was asking me about notifications. To repeat again the timeline of events here: … 1) the change was prepared in devel and rc beginning of this week. At this time both of these channels go no notifications anymore … 2) Today Telegram has redirected all notifications to our server. This was necessary to give the server a final shot of testing. Since today, its opposite: stable does not get notifications, rc and devel do. … 3) Tomorrow 
<tgBot> OTA, when users update, all channels are fine again … NOTE: You still need Ubuntu One sign in, nothing has changed, except 1 IP address for the push server ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> so there is definitely some weirdness on the telegram server side, in keeping things in sync
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Sure but its also normal in heavily distrubted systems that this can be pain in the a** ^^
<tgBot> <dohbee> yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> @peternerlich, Ah and regarding the delay: … Ubuntu Push client goes to sleep mode if you did not receive a notification for some time, to obvisoulsy save battery. So it switches to poll only every idk mayb 30-60 secs when not used for some time
<tgBot> <Flohack> Sometimes I think even longer :P
<tgBot> <peternerlich> that's fine though
<tgBot> <delijati> @JBBgameich is this the official used kernel for krillin https://github.com/ubports/kernel_krillin ?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @wayneoutthere, I did a bug report in yunit about that. Because it has to do with oxide itself I think. Or with unity8 in general
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Photo, 1180x105) https://irc.ubports.com/fP9GOUuH/file_2990.jpg Push Server is pushing ^^
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Flohack do you know how to get Cell signal strength info (dBm) in UT phones?
<tgBot> <Flohack> By the way, Telegram told me that either we receive 60k msgs/day or between 200k-1m .. I am nervous about tomorrow. But they cant tell me better lol
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I cannot paste the link of the bug report lok
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, No, sorry. Is this coming from Ofono? Try to ask Halium guys /many porters inside), or Marius or Bhushan
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Lol
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, What??
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Flohack, ok, thanks
<tgBot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, Well that was the result of trying to find out how to size our push server in regard to CPU and memory lol
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Flohack, Thx Florian
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, Oh ok I though that they will say something about if we received less
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/9UmDtFZG/file_2992.jpg
<tgBot> <dohbee> @samitormanen, one of the scripts that's included in ofono probably prints such info
<tgBot> <Hunter616> I do not receive notifications with Telegram 2.5.2.0
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Hunter616, https://twitter.com/lanux_mage/status/943413278918762497
<tgBot> <Flohack> Tomorrow latest on the evening you do an OTA update and they will be back
<tgBot> <Hunter616> Thanks
<tgBot> <Bolly> @Flohack, In the image of Canonical there will be no more notifications? I got it right?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Bolly, I think I can confirm this. At least for telegram
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Bolly, Yes this is correct. But its more precise: … - No notifications in Canonical image … - No notifications in UBports image with OTA-2
<tgBot> <Bolly> @peternerlich, ok, thanks, good job everyone!!!
<tgBot> <Bolly> @Flohack, Ok, very clear.
<tgBot> <Bolly> @Flohack, this deserves it.... https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @dohbee, you were right, following script gives modem info ./list-modems
<tgBot> <samitormanen> would be wonderful if we could get that modem info straight from settings page..
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @delijati, That's the one forked from BQ I think
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Our porting attempt used a 3.10 kernel, which was ported to the device later
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Maybe @mariogrip plans to run the existing krillin image in Haliums LXC setup so it's at least compatible with Halium ports ...
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> But that's just a guess
<rapha> hi
<rapha> so i just installed ubports on an old nexus5
<rapha> amazing
<rapha> the install was easy enough i'd let my dad do it
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @rapha, 👍
<rapha> :)
<rapha> hmm
<rapha> is there nothing like a "desktop" in ubports?
<rapha> i.e. the apps screen is the default screen?
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> Notifications are very important. Each people wants a type of notifications and others think it is an annoying beep and beep. When someone is creating a new issue it would be interesting that he asked the system to give a new index. So, you could configure your app to sound only if a commentary has that index. You could add various indices too. Other option is that the app sounds only when something is said by the people you want. I think noti
<tgBot> should be discused by many people and time.
 * rapha flashes unstable to see how that's different
<tgBot> <dohbee> hint, it's unstable :)
<rapha> well the phone is brolen anyways ... not gonna become a daily driver or anything
<rapha> it's a shame
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @rapha, UT Tweak Tool can do this for you.  … https://uappexplorer.com/app/ut-tweak-tool.sverzegnassi
<tgBot> <dohbee> does that hide the dash though?
<rapha> tgBot: i doubt it can fix a slack joint in the sim card slot. if anything i would have to try and reflow the mainboard.
<tgBot> <dohbee> telegram bridged to irc is not entirely clear on whom is speaking about what
<rapha> oh!
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Crash_Burn was suggesting tweak tool for the background
<rapha> oic
<rapha> thanks for the suggestions Crash_Burn
<tgBot> <dohbee> tgbot is just the bridge bot, which relays messages between irc and telegram. :)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @rapha, I think i misunderstood his question.  No there is no default screen... it would be the app scope.
<rapha> yeah i know but it's difficult to re-train yourself to be aware of it
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, it's hard to follow for me, and i use both irc and telegram :)
<rapha> Crash_Burn: I suffer from ADDH so having a neutral screen (no icons, nothing that could pull my attention away) is a matter of accessibility for me.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @rapha, Sorry to hear that... I think I understand what you are saying.  I don't know the best solution but I would try switching to Windowed mode using UT tweak tool and try that out.  Without kb/mouse it will be tricky to use though.
<rapha> hmm
<rapha> okay i'll play around with, just evaluating for the moment. i'd like to use ubtouch on my nexus4 (nothing broken there) as a full-time android replacement but first have to check if there's an app for everything. thus the install on the broken nexus5 first.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I wonder if it would be possible to make a blank scope.. and then just swiped in from the left to find an app?
<rapha> i would love that!
<rapha> even if it just displayed a color, gradient, or picture.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Rapha, you can make the icons black and white if you wish, by making Falcon your default scope
<rapha> (pic is best ofc because then everybody can choose what they like best)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Any scope can be ordered to be the default
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> So second scope for me is Music... how does it look if you swipe app scope left and pull up music scope?
<rapha> Stereofront: i'm not distracted by colours as opposed to monochrome usually. it's more of a "oh look, that app, i could check that next" problem. the worst thing ever are facebook-style notifications (little numbers in circles). in that respect, liking ubports a lot so far.
<rapha> Crash_Burn: atm still waiting for the update to unstable finishing.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Rapha. Try installing commandfu which is practically a blank screen
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @rapha, rapaha @KrisJacewicz , Kris is working on something to kill scopes and use UT as a desktop with wallpaper etc, maybe you should write to him or wait for his answer, he may help you with your problem :)
<rapha> KrisJacewicz: is there something that can be installed already? :)
<rapha> weird. trying to use the ubuntu store to install ut tweak tool and commandfu, but the search keeps on going forever
<rapha> hmm i guess a calendar scope would also work
<rapha> seems both stores are broken athm
<rapha> atm*
<rapha> i'll try again tomorrow
<rapha> thank you for all the suggestions! :)
<tgBot> <Xenial> My fairphone2 reboots every time i import a pdf with pdfjsviewer --» fileManager (stable)
<tgBot> <Xenial> I'm on devel channel
<tgBot> <profetik777> my 2 cents on how to think about growth and scaling in a healthy way. https://forums.ubports.com/topic/782/organize-and-stimulate-promotion-of-ubports-ubuntu-touch/14
<tgBot> <Matteo> @profetik777, Well stated! +1
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Matteo, Thank you sir
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @profetik777, Marketing to those who come within our 'orbit' is very good. As always, the question is "what are the characteristics of the target audience". We are maybe not clear enough about that - and in any case, the nature of the audience will evolve. Nobody goes looking for a 'Android Marshmallow' phone. They look for hardware. That will become more true for us, as we progress
<tgBot> <Tina119> :D
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I cant attach images now anymore
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> ok my phone just restarted
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Xenial, Well I was just trying this also everything worked well except that when I tried to send a picture here telegram went crazy
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> now my phone restarted
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> rebooted*
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/maKzxOjK/file_2994.jpg
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Finally! Anyways. My phone is rebooting using the pdf viewer
<tgBot> <Daniel> sorry for asking a maybe stupid question: which is the recommended way to install ubports on my FP2? on ubports.com I find ubports-installer. is this OK?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Daniel, Various ways but that is fine. Visit Welcome Room if you would like a walkthrough
<tgBot> <Tina119> :)
<tgBot> <Daniel> Thanks! I hope I'll make it without welcome room, I have already done it several times, but this has been months ago. I was just wondering which way would be best. Maybe I'll come there, if I can't make it ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Work has been done on the installer since then. Should be easier
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> the installer was the easiest thing i ever used when I flashed my N5
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Stereofont, Thats my concern. The way I propose thinking about it is from a growth mindset, in that we do 2 things: 1. Actively increase our orbit, which 2 increases the propensity to find more of those who fall within the RANGE of various target population profiles ( I use this word intentionally because not everyone who is interested in UBports projects in the same way or with the same technical abilities).
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I did it in my MacOS
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Remember to NOT choose stable if you have a new version display
<tgBot> <Tina119> (:
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @profetik777, Nature abhors a vacuum. Right now, there is a gravitational field towards used Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Tina119> ：）
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, woaah... that might be considered a 'busy community'
<tgBot> <Tina119> :D
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Bolly, no ding-a-ling-ling from the news feed??? :(  Didn't think about that. haha
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Stereofont, don't know exactly what you mean by that
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Lets see... currently 100 devices roughly produced 3k messages since 10 AM today, which is 12 hrs ^^
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @profetik777, There is a hardware focus of sorts but not a planned one
<tgBot> <profetik777> ah
<tgBot> <profetik777> yeah, and that should be the case
<tgBot> <profetik777> my thing is it doesn't have to be THE ONLY case.
<tgBot> <profetik777> Or that one is at the expense of the other
<tgBot> <profetik777> but alas, don'tt want to fill up the telegram
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Flohack, But you already receive the full load of telegram notifications on your push server, right? The phones on `stable` just aren't configured to fetch them
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @profetik777, agree with your points for sure.  I'll try to spew some comments in the forum....but it is a forum...
<tgBot> <Tina119> :D
<tgBot> <Flohack> @peternerlich, yes
<tgBot> <profetik777> like our hardware focus should be the thing that throttles finding more support in an intentional manner
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @profetik777, On topic. Very much so. BQ 4.5 was embraced despite being a pretty dreadful device
<tgBot> <Flohack> your observations are correct ^^
<tgBot> <Tina119> :)
<tgBot> <profetik777> @wayneoutthere, I think i'll post more there more long form thoughts and discussion
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @profetik777, +1
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> cant view video #7 … Open … NeoTheThird opened this Issue on 27 May · 5 comments
<tgBot> <Bolly> @wayneoutthere, It's never too late 😜
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 😿😿
<tgBot> <Daniel> done. installer is nice :)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Daniel, 🎉🎉
<tgBot> <Daniel> good night, I'll be off for playing around ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Daniel, That has to be one of the easiest ever 👍
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ladies and Gents! All OTA-3 bugs/issues have been closed! https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/6?closed=1
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Flohack, @wayneoutthere
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, go have a sip of a fine scotch
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ... and a cigar or pipe.
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> I quit smoking long time ago
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> and look down at your fine work
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, i said cigar or pipe
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that's not smoking
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that's reflecting
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack Congratz for the OTA3!!!! I just wanted to know if there is any plans to continue analyzing whats going on the video bug thing we are dealing in hammerhead for the next 16.04 OTA4?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thank you for everything, everyone
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @profetik777, this is somewhat related. I posted this 'bug' today.   … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/371
<tgBot> <profetik777> @Flohack, Congrats! There is something to market / podcast about lol @wayneoutthere
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> What about beer 🍺 ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @nfsprodriver, No, no.  Beer is for an RC release.  This is OTA.  Fine scotch and a bowl of sweet pipe tobacco.
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> lol
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> @wayneoutthere let's race to see who publishes first the news
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> I will record in a few minutes the next episode of the portuguese podcast
<tgBot> <profetik777> @wayneoutthere - if he is on his coffee kick, he will always win
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @profetik777, not this week..... it has been full of non UBports work/surprises.  Including my back.  I threw it out and couldn't move.  I was sweating from the pain.  Fun times!  But today is much better and fairly mobile.  Friday at best will I be able to find a mic
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> @wayneoutthere Your back isn't better?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/12/apple-has-a-plan-for-universal-apps-across-ios-and-macos-report-says/ … Hmmm.... this sounds a lot like convergence :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Crash_Burn, They have been dumbing down MacOS for years, so it figures
<tgBot> <Tina119> :D
<tgBot> <dohbee> lol "Marzipan"
<tgBot> <dohbee> wow that article is all over the place with speculative nonsense
<tgBot> <anpok> speculatius nonsense!
<tgBot> <dohbee> spatula nonsense
<tgBot> <anpok> oh wow not only speculative .. even straight out nonsense
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Crash_Burn, it won't fix their core issues of lockdown and control.  Even if it works.
<tgBot> <dohbee> not sure what you mean by that
<tgBot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, Well we dont know yet if OTA-4 will be 16.04 or not. But the video bug is still on the list, yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> So if we can fix it, then it will be OTA-4 ^^
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thank you boss. :)
<tgBot> <stuiterveer> @Crash_Burn, Oh boy, here we go again with all the concepts people think out for themselves and then claiming them as rumors :’)
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Crash_Burn, Currently, support for pointing devices is missing in iOS11. More likely, it might be (or evolve as) an internal project for adding Magic Mouse support on iPad Pro. It'd be a more realistic, yet interesting, speculation
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You know what isn't missing support for pointing devices? … Mir.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> case. closed.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @sverzegnassi, They mean an iPad with a 28" screen 😐
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That would be ridiculous and hilarious
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, You heard it here first 🤗
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, I'm signing up for a Kickstarter account right now!
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> The large Microsoft Surface, with the Dial, is probably about that big, if not bigger. It’s a useful tool if you’re a designer or architect. Apple will have taken note of that.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @stuartlangridge, They abandoned professionals a while back. Not sure they will do a U-turn
<tgBot> <dohbee> who abandoned whom?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Apple abandoned professionals for the mass market
<tgBot> <dohbee> not really
<tgBot> <dohbee> whatever that means
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> Professionals have not abandoned them.
<tgBot> <dohbee> "professionals" is an extremely vague and useless term
<tgBot> <dohbee> it simply means one gets paid to do a thing
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Videographers, photographers, musicians, animators
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, going to stick with my aforementioned "not really" on that on e:)
<tgBot> <dohbee> one
<tgBot> <dohbee> btw @stuartlangridge did you figure out the wifitransfer issue?
<tgBot> <dohbee> (also, why doesn't telegram let me autocomplete your name?!)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's been flaky lately. Normally restarting the client does the trick.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The autocomplete, that is
<tgBot> <dohbee> i'm using the web site
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh yeah, that just is generally bad
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Servicable, but not the greatest experience.
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, better than pretty much everything else on my pc, so far
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @dohbee, No. I don’t know why it didn’t connect for that chap, and I’m not sure how to debug it. I could add a thing which gathers logs in the app and sends them, but that’s Real Work, which gets to take its place in my project list, and it ain’t the top.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, why haven't we done this yet?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Done... what?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> a kickstarter fundraiser.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> don't say you need a plan
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Money is hard
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> true
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> just get a non-refundable waiver signed "YOu will never see this money again but you might see something cool for it!"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Taxes are hard
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> UBports is still not a legal entitity
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, Tax's are an adults Job
<tgBot> <profetik777> @UniversalSuperBox, Omg. Smh.
<tgBot> <profetik777> Seriously though that's a good question. Why not have a campaign for online donations. ?f doesn't have to be kick starter
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You mean, to improve liberapay or patreon?
<tgBot> <profetik777> Increase donations with a email social media push in a certain window of time.
<tgBot> <profetik777> That translates to spike of online giving out any kind
<tgBot> <Seumas> Do we have a guesstimate ETA in GMT + 00:00 when any device will get OTA-3 tomorrow? Are you aiming for a simultaneous release for *all* devices?
<tgBot> <Ratattuile> Pois isso e mesmo mau se não continuar as atualizaçoes anteriores o que vale de contribuir em! … Eu falo por mim e por muitos naisbque não tem curarem de tal. … Para que serve duare então? … Nao vai ser assim que vão conquistar o publico  a mudar … Voces ignoram o que eu tc aqui mas e a rialidade tenho um grupo que não e pequeno que tento mudar para ubuntu seja em PC ou phone assim não e facil. … Mas vocês desenvulvedores e que 
<tgBot> <profetik777> Questions are hard too 😂 jk
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ratattuile, En ingles, por favor
<tgBot> <Seumas> ^ :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (I know, I don't have the accent on my keyboard)
<tgBot> <Ratattuile> Ibgles  0
<tgBot> <Ratattuile> Um tradutor plis
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Tal vez pueda encontrar algo en la parte inferior de https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, I only know a small amount of Spanish. I'm sure that this is horrible grammar.
<tgBot> <profetik777> @UniversalSuperBox, So this and taxes are the reason?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> At the moment, we're happy with how everything is performing and we don't want to take things too out of hand before the Foundation is approved by the German government
<tgBot> <Ratattuile> Ok mas isso não diz nada so leva com que deixem de usar ubuntu phone
<tgBot> <Ratattuile> Que era uauuuuuuuuuuuu
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I do agree that mo money = mo goals achieved, but it also = mo problems
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ratattuile, "LANGUAGE FOCUS GROUPS ON TELEGRAM" - Português
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I realize now that he is not, in fact, speaking Spanish. I don't know enough to distinguish between Spanish and Portuguese... :/
<tgBot> <Seumas> Haha I had a feeling it may have been the latter1
<tgBot> <Seumas> !*
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Ratattuile, Bom Dia!
<tgBot> <Ratattuile> Nao importa qual idioma minguem liga na mesma nos contribuímos com euros
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @Flohack I made commits to keyboard-component months ago, but aren't merged into ubports-touch :/
<tgBot> <Ratattuile> Mas não importa a cobtinuãçao
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Ratattuile, paulo.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> you are in the english group. haha
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Ratattuile, UBports en Portogues: https://t.me/joinchat/ALdCegI_knZj301cCAbSMw
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> he's already in
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> he's typing in the wrong group
<tgBot> <Flohack> @turanmahmudov, hmm yes sometimes we loose track, sorry. can you point me to this
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> you know what it is?  it's probably that telegram 'lag' when you go to the contact list and he THINKS he's hitting portuguese but... bonus!  He hits Enlgihs
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Seumas, ETA I cant tell you now but release will be for all, yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Flohack, hmm both are merged
<tgBot> <Ratattuile> Sim eu sei que não tou a tc no grupo inglês...  mas nu tuga minguem responde
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Ratattuile, no grupo ingles?  I think this is ingles
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @Flohack https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/pull/17 … https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/pull/16
<tgBot> <Flohack> yes, both PRs have been merged?
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @Flohack https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/373 … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/374
<tgBot> <Flohack> @turanmahmudov, Compare with https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/pull/22/commits -> I think you are missing some files
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok no, its not 2 keyboards, only the prediction db
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @Flohack I don't think so
<tgBot> <Flohack> So you cant see the turkish one?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Also i see `Copyright 2013 Canonical Ltd.` not really correct :)
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> I am on the latest devel channel, and I can't see turkish
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol @mariogrip how can we get keyboard updated? is it master or vivid branch?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hell those branches make me crazy
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Turan’s PRs are merged in master, but I guess we are currently building ‘vivid’. Isn’t it?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> vivid
<tgBot> <Flohack> yep Im afraid, then also the swiss keyboard will not work
<tgBot> <Flohack> very bad
<tgBot> <Flohack> I am going to bed its ultra-late ^^
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Flohack, not sure why it's closed as "works"...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @neothethird swiss keyboard cant work, its the wrong branch ^^
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> is there anything that I need to do? :D
#ubports 2017-12-21
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @turanmahmudov, should be ok, i'll cherry pick them into vivid :)
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @mariogrip thanks :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> think this should be it? https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/pull/24
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @turanmahmudov can you confirm?
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> yes
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @turanmahmudov, okey, lets wait for ci to finish then ill merge it
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> so I can see changes on the next update, yes?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> The "PDF-Viewer" app is shaking a lot when the M10 is in windowed mode and i will open a pdf with password protection and try to enlarge the window. This error is repeatable.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Yes, devel first, then we will push to rc pretty quick after that
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Crash_Burn, not tricky at all: … http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2016/11/ubuntu-phone-windowed-landscape-mode.html
<tgBot> <turanmahmudov> @mariogrip thanks a lot :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @turanmahmudov, np :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, Portuguese
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @malditobastardo, kill is a stromg word :P Just an alternative to scopes. Can be uses instead or in parallel.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @rapha, i dont consider it ready yet.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Flohack, shit, yeah, that is embarassing, i tested on the wrong device which still had the package i built installed 🙈
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello and welcome Peu
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Peu If you haven't already, be sure to check out all the useful links at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome.
<tgBot> <Daniel> Good morning. I added my posteo.de account to Dekko 2. Every folder is populated, except the Inbox. Any ideas what I have done wrong?
<tgBot> RenanPrastaJenie2 was added by: RenanPrastaJenie2
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie2> hello all, Renan from Bogor Indonesia here
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie2> (Sticker, 512x451) https://irc.ubports.com/WF7KQuEY/file_2995
<tgBot> <Rawcode> Guys, is rc21 equal to ota 3?
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Daniel, I think this is a known bug
<tgBot> <Daniel> OK. After I added a gmail (buooh!) account, the single inboxes are still empty, but the combined inbox shows the mails from gmail, the ones from posteo (imap) still don't show up. Is there a workaround ? Or is dekko 1 still available somewhere?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I upgraded radio firmware to my N5. Much better battery life now when mobile data on. 4g still hogs guite a bit, but 3g is much more battery friendly now.
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @Rawcode, Equivalent*
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @samitormanen, Uhm... Maybe I should try this with my meizu pro5...
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @samitormanen, Which radio firmware?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @stuartlangridge, Hi Stuart and Rodney, some more feedback: with Canonical times it worked perfect. But since some month back I have new modem - do not know if that can affect it, nevertheless my WiFi printer and other devices work well. Yesterday I also tried with Bq 4.5 on stable channel OTA 2, and one WiFiTransfer version older to the current one and also no success. About encoded IP, I did not do anything special, just default modem O2 Smart bo
<tgBot> settings. https://www.o2.cz/osobni/techzona-modemy-pro-adsl-vdsl/o2-smart-box.html?tab=techinfo (before I had this modem: Comtrend VR-3026e v2) but I do not know if it is at all related issue to modem, I have just saw Rodney mentioned “encoded IP”. My laptop: default 16.04 Xenial .
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Daniel, https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject, @DanChapman
<tgBot> <Daniel> @milkor73, Thanks
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Daniel have you tried deleting and recreating the account? THere's a bug in the mailbox detection code that's used for the merged mailboxes
<tgBot> <Daniel> Yes, I did, but still my gmail account is the only one which shows up in the Inbox. The other folders are populated
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Hmmm so it found spam, trash etc for the posteo account. Just not Inbox? if so that's interesting
<tgBot> <milkor73> Dan, do you thing you could upload to OpenStore also the previous Dekko. Pherhaps me with the latest update I cannot anymore send emails. They stay in Drafts and Outbox after queque.
<tgBot> <Daniel> Yes, that is the situation at the moment. Found everything for both accounts (both Spam, sent etc have been merged) but no Inbox for posteo
<tgBot> <milkor73> Dekko old works fine, but no notifications of course 😉
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6C7POZ96/file_2998.click
<tgBot> <DanChapman> give that a try @milkor73
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Daniel, Ok i'm curious now as to why this doesn't work. The detection is done by looking for a folder name "inbox", "Inbox", "INBOX" and if that's not found it will use this list of translations to try and figure it out https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/messagingframework/raw/master/libraries/qmfclient/resources/translations.conf
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Daniel do you know what email server posteo use by any chance?
<tgBot> <Daniel> I don't know, but I guess I could ask them. On the web surface of posteo, it is called "Posteingang" which I didn't see on the list (maybe I overlooked it?). Don't know if in the imap of posteo it might also be called Posteingang
<tgBot> <milkor73> @DanChapman, No success, now it stays in Draft, and cannot clic on it.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Daniel, Your right, it's not there. There is just Eingang
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I'll add it to the list
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @milkor73, Going to need a bug report and the log file for this then 😊
<tgBot> <Daniel> Thanks :-)
<tgBot> <milkor73> OK, sending
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @milkor73, Cheers
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Daniel https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/messagingframework/commit/a3c862c7ff50d1e2acc6ee36e411247e56d6e6ac I will get this into tomorrow's update
<tgBot> <Daniel> @DanChapman, Thanks a lot!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Rawcode, rc is in weekly instalments, so broadly similar to stable, at the time of an OTA release, then creeps ahead
<tgBot> <Tina119> :D
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @RenanPrastaJenie2, Hello Renan. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Tina119> :D
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @UniversalSuperBox, This is portuguese
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> I'm brazilian
<tgBot> <SyntaxError820> @RenanPrastaJenie2, Hi, I am also from Indonesia
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @devsigma_bot, Anger is clear in any language 😐
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SyntaxError820, Wow. Which one of you wants to be language Captain?
<tgBot> <Daniel> @DanChapman, I asked the people from posteo and they said, that the system uses INBOX as the name for the Inbox. Anyway, we'll see what happens after the update. I'll report back.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Rawcode i had firmware from android 4.4.4 image before. Now I flashed firmware from 5.1.1. I downloaded factory images from google servers and extracted those so i got radio.xxxx.img file. Installed with 'fastboot flash radio' command.
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @webivorous If you didn't yet, feel free to join out indian language group! @UBports_India
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @peternerlich, 😱 Indonesia is not in India
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> @Stereofont, Exactly
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @Stereofont, wait, did I mess up...?
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @samitormanen, Is it worth it?
<tgBot> <webivorous> Nah
<tgBot> <webivorous> I'm indian
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Sorry. My bad. Confusion over usernames. We have two Indonesian guys now 👍
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Ah, that's it
<tgBot> <webivorous> @Stereofont, I'm Indian lol
<tgBot> <webivorous> Not Indonesian
<tgBot> <Javacookies> (Sticker, 512x481) https://irc.ubports.com/8F4FXzYF/file_2999
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> Hello guys
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> How could I update to ota3
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> Via RC?
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> Beacause stable don't show any updates
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @TheMinimalDesign, +1
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @TheMinimalDesign, It happens tomorrow. If you choose stable now you will get revision 2. Tomorrow you can update to revision 3
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> Its on 21 of December I think, but i could wait another day :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Go into SystemSettings:Updates then select UpdateSettings at bottom left
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> Then ?
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> Its on stable
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> Should I've choose another option
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If it is now set to Stable, swipe back two pages and wait for the download. Middle page shows the installed version, not the selected version
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> I've done that still got no new software updates
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> Thanks anyway friend
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, Itz happens TODAY!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Early presents 😎
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> @Flohack, Should I choose stable or RC ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @TheMinimalDesign, If you can wait until approx 15:00 GMT stay on stable
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> Yes I will ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> If not, change to rc.
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie2> @Stereofont, thanks!
<tgBot> <onajjar> @Flohack, Thanks a lot :)
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie2> will check soon
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie2> (Sticker, 512x474) https://irc.ubports.com/QvEjlxDY/file_3000.webp
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie2> @SyntaxError820, salam kenal. Panjenengan soko pundi? … (Greeting! Where are You come from?)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Patience guys
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> Hold the line warriors! We only shoot when you can see the white in their eyes.
<tgBot> <Rawcode> @DiogoConstantino, Lol
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Rawcode seems like it, yeah. Here in Finland in middle of nowhere, near Russian border. Before my battery didn't last no more than 7-8hours. Now 6hours behind and still have 50% left..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 4g isn't very aggressive with this firmware. It drops very easily to 3g when reception is bad. Phone stays a lot cooler now..
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @samitormanen, How can you tell which is the most recent compatible radio firmware?
<tgBot> RenanPrastaJenie was added by: RenanPrastaJenie
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hey @RenanPrastaJenie, welcome! I'm part of the Welcome Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) first to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question! (especially in the Newcomers Room)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Stereofont i had 2.0.50.1.16 before, now i have 2.0.50.2.26 installed. I may try the most latest firmware later if I have some issues with this one.. I think latest is 2.0.50.2.30.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> list-modems script shows a bit higher readings with this fw..
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @samitormanen, Hopefully there will be a simpler  way to update, eventually. An app that searches and installs?
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> @peternerlich, Thanks! I just join 6 hours ago, and I also add my spare number
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie> (Sticker, 512x451) https://irc.ubports.com/jFNb85Fv/file_2995
<tgBot> <peternerlich> @RenanPrastaJenie, Ah, makes sense then. I just created confusion in the welcome team by greeting you
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie2> yups, I am also Renan.
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie2> (Sticker, 381x512) https://irc.ubports.com/7qLY5gBI/file_3002
<tgBot> <Seumas> OK, looking forward to 1500. Do we have a number for the size of the file?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @RenanPrastaJenie2, welcome!
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> should we restart the stats for ubports before we launch ota3?
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> we'll get some good stats in one week
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Is ota3 out?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @nikhilbhalwankar, It depends on who you know.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> LOL???
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it's out on devel and that other one. not sure about the grand launch on stable channel . @Flohack
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Ok. Will wait.
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Thanks for update
<tgBot> <Flohack> the devel & rc have it, and we are counting down to release in approx 1hr or so ^^
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> @Flohack, 👍
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Thanks Florian !
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Will that be a rollout in phases or everybody will get it?
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> I am from India
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nikhilbhalwankar, Everybody! We are not a multimillion users thing, so why wait! Server, do your job !! ^^
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Thats gr8
<tgBot> <Glatorius> Cool!
<tgBot> <delijati> @Flohack, yet ;)
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 541x534) https://irc.ubports.com/Vf0fGc5V/file_3004.jpg Good morning
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> hheheheh
<tgBot> <delijati> har har
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 😂
<tgBot> <neothethird> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Only twenty minutes until OTA-3 goes live. If you're not hyped yet, now is the time to start training your vocal chords!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Only twenty minutes until OTA-3 goes live. If you're not hyped yet, now is the time to start training your vocal chords!
<tgBot> <neothethird> double troube @mariogrip
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> 👍
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Ota 3 including 16.04 ??
<tgBot> <TopheT> What is OTA-3?
<tgBot> <olisax> @Vijaypraj, nope. But many fixes including FP2 screen and new camera
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> @TopheT, Over the air upgrade
<tgBot> <TopheT> 👍
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> @olisax, That's good
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @olisax, YYYYAAAYYY
<tgBot> <Andi_friede> Wooohoooo....OTA 3 in 20 mins...thx so much Marius !!!
<tgBot> <per_sonne> IT'S CHRISTMAS!!
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Video format not supporting it's fixed?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> it should be called UBports OTA-3 to avoid confusion with the previous OTAs..that reaced OTA-14 I think? 😆
<tgBot> <Yumeng Ley> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0Yr8DH9I/file_3005
<tgBot> <dluigirafael> full changelog?
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Javacookies, Because the OTA-14 was from Canonical.
<tgBot> <kwah_ru> @Flohack, Really? Have FP2 on RC. It still has not arrived. What would be rXX number for this update?
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> any special instruction to get OTA 3 or just the usual update methods?
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> is an ubuntu one account required?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> special instruction is to wait for 6 minutes :)
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/lLGebSPW/file_3007.jpg Keep cool and thanks at all of the team.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seannyboy, Just open Updates in System Settings. You can say 'abracadabra' if you want 😂
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I think ubuntu one account is only needed for app updates
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> ahhh grand!!  as per the photo coffee seems to be critical too :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, Only if on UbuntuStore. It has a legacy use as authentication for Telegram notifications on UT
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Can we just release OTA3 now? This suspence is killing me!
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> 1 more minute!
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/nIPEWxiO/file_3008.mp4
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Eranuzan, 😃
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @neothethird, Am I too late for the training?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/WlQ1dgSQ/file_3009.mp4
<tgBot> <neothethird> @ajyotirmay, training
<tgBot> <neothethird> ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> HYPE TRAINING
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @neothethird, Vocal Chords training 😂
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @UniversalSuperBox, lol
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @UniversalSuperBox, that disappointment
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @Javacookies, 🤣
<tgBot> <ajyotirmay> @Mohannes, lol
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> In which country are the UBports servers located?
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> good question
<tgBot> Alexander Gritsan was added by: Alexander Gritsan
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Alexander Gritsan, Welcome Alexander! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @GiovanniStaiano, We use mostly Netherland and France
<tgBot> <mariogrip> but we also have some in Norway and UK
<tgBot> <Alexander Gritsan> Hello, where can I find change log for OTA-3?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> still not here 😭
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @mariogrip, Thanks!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Alexander Gritsan, We have a Scandinavia group, that might be relevant to you?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> The update has started :D but it will take some while before eveyone get's it :) within 24 hours eveyone should have gotten the update, we have phased the updates to 25%
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mariogrip, Hehe. 'Fine print'
<tgBot> <Mohannes> So, here we are. refeshing and pressing the update button like madmen for the next 24 hours 🙂
<tgBot> <Javacookies> so it's still a phased update … there's a fake news here a while ago....😤 … jk 😂
<tgBot> <Jaume81> 👍🏻
<tgBot> <Javacookies> cheers for OTA-3 and for future OTAs!!!
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @Javacookies, Fake news, so sad!
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Let’s go OTA3!!
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Where is my Nexus 5??
<tgBot> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/FKACdVd0/file_3010.mp4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/WJeQnG2T/file_3011.mp4
<tgBot> <Javacookies> OTA updates gets a notification right? do I remember it correctly????
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Javacookies, No, our system server is not sending a braodcast now. People need to manually check for updates. We are working on this
<tgBot> <Javacookies> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/l6H8mNMt/file_3012
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> my system (M10) isnt finding anything
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> software up to date seemingly
<tgBot> <YO6OSC> Nexus 5 nothing on devel
<tgBot> <bastos777> Thank you for the Christmas gift, @Flohack et all. This message is from the telegram native app 😎
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @YO6OSC, If you are on devel it is not relevant
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from UBports News Channel: OTA-3 is OUT :D YAY :D
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> OTA-3!!!!!!!! 🎊🎉🎉🎊
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @mariogrip, You can pin also in the channel now!
<tgBot> <samzn> whats the changelog?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Gonna upgrade when I get back home :-) what's new?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @garrogarri, aw! :D that's awesome :D
<tgBot> <bastos777> Congratulations ubports team. Great work!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Chanelog will be on the blog shortyly :)
<tgBot> <Markus> Thanks.  … I hope it works with BQ4.5
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bastos777, Youre welcome ^^
<tgBot> <TronFortyTwo> @Markus, it does
<tgBot> <Tomasz Joniak> 👍👍🍻🍻
<tgBot> <Markus> 👍
<tgBot> <onajjar> Still nothing in Jordan. , just waiting
<tgBot> <bastos777> We are really on the way to the best mobile os in the world 😍🚀🚀🚀🚀
<tgBot> <Big ET> Hi, as a very late adopter, I have a UT meizu pro 5 with the original UT, because I use it as a convergence device and have a lot of pachages installed via apt I was relunctant to just format all my phone with the OTA1 or OTA2, I wonder if the new OTA3 is using some kind of backup repositori since 15.10 is no longer available from canonical?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip, Congratulations!!! :-)
<rapha> onajjar: من وين بالأردن أنت؟
<tgBot> <onajjar> @rapha, Amman bro ,you ?
<tgBot> <PalmCentro> And I am here waiting my phone should connect to WiFi.....
<tgBot> <milkor73> Great and thanks to all the team including developers from OpenStore and all the people here!!!
<rapha> onajjar: i'm from Leipzig, Germany, بس درست العربية بالجامعة ... loved Amman when i visited in 2014, how's the 7th circle these days? :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Big ET, Canonical is legacy. By switching to UBports versions you will break things but otherwise you are stuck in history and things will break anyway. Time to jump, I suggest
<tgBot> <onajjar> @rapha, Nice to meet you :) very very busy right now ! Heheheheh
<tgBot> <Big ET> @Stereofont, I intend to do it in this cristmas vacation, but the question remains, does OTA3 has an alternative repository that have the 15.10 packages? apt packages. Thanks.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> OTA3 is still in 15.04
<rapha> onajjar: تشرفنا don't worry me too just nice to meet someone from amman :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Big ET, I see. The answer is not. apt-get is not truly supported. You can do some experimental stuff but that is not really what it is about
<tgBot> <Big ET> @Stereofont, So where do the developers get their packages to create the rootfs image then?
<tgBot> <Big ET> I do not want support for apt, I am a developer, I just want to know if the packages for the ubuntu 15.10 are somewhere so the apt from OTA3 will fetch them. The makers of the root image have to have access to a repository like that, no?
<tgBot> <Dohxis> Is Telegram showing 0 members for everyone too?
<tgBot> <onajjar> @Dohxis, For me yes
<tgBot> <onajjar> I wish telegram could come with dark theme like the Android app
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from UBports News Channel: OTA-3 changelog is out: https://ubports.com/blog/latest-news-1/post/ubuntu-touch-ota-3-106
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> So, is this now the last 15.04 update and does that mean that there is no use being on rc or devel for a while now?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Dohxis, Yes, click on the group you should see
<tgBot> <Javacookies> the changelog can now be seen in the update screen like apps right?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Dohxis, Thats normal, yes, will fix it maybe later, but its quite tricky
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Big ET, We will nt jump to 15.10, we will aim only to have lts releases. So we go to 16.04 now ^^
<tgBot> <samzn> "Add support for X forwarding over ssh"
<tgBot> <samzn> Very nice
<tgBot> <samzn> so do we just have to $ ssh -c -y and it would work, right?
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Big ET, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I'm curious. I've been using the Ubuntu store periodically for a few things. With the removal of the scope will I be able to use what's left in the store?
<tgBot> <Seumas> * Remove ubuntu store from app scope
<tgBot> <alan_morford> @Seumas, Exactly why I'm asking
<tgBot> <alan_morford> I suppose there's a disconnect date for the Ubuntu store?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Yes I also want to know, will we stipple be able to access Ubuntu Store? E.g. with uApp Explorer?
<tgBot> <Seumas> *still not stipple
<tgBot> <Javacookies> same question.....
<tgBot> <F_P_S> Hi. Thank you for the update & keep up the good work!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @milkor73, Praise all of the UBports communety :D YOU guys are awesome :D
<tgBot> <milkor73> and Dalton, and Jan, and Florian and Brian, Dalton, Stefano, new maintenance for core apps , thank you all
<tgBot> <Big ET> @Flohack, "We will nt jump to 15.10" did not understand. is the nightly build on 16.04 for pro5?
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> Wooow... Thanks to all developers !!!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Big ET, @mariogrip can you tell the situation with 16.04 and how Big ET could contribute :)
<tgBot> <Markus> How long will the BQ 4.5 supportet?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Security supported permanently, feature upgraded only for OTA 3 I believe.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Markus, Quite some time still. We will tell you when it gets more precise. There are a few challenges we are not sure about
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Seumas, Unfortunately not possible, since 15.04 is end of life and we cannot backport endlessly
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> did you guys managed to get an open source kernel for it by the way? Or is it still running on canonical built?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Big ET, Yes, the nightly builds for the pro5 is 16.04, the reason why we jump straigt to 16.04 is because thats an lts that supported until 2021, and 15.10 is alredy end of life (just as 15.04 is)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> lts measn, long term release
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rogieroudshoorn, All the kernels are open source https://github.com/ubports?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=kernel&type=&language=
<tgBot> <Markus> Thank you for the answers
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> ah nice, cool
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, here are the nightlys for pro5 https://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/16.04/devel/turbo/
<tgBot> <Big ET> @mariogrip, Jolly good, I'll use nightly. BTW my mistake I am actually on 15.04 (was asuming 15.10, don't know why, it does not matter) (the good old ota 15 :) )
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Telegram notification now running
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Thank you develeopers
<tgBot> <Big ET> @mariogrip, do you have any to do list for testing on 16.04? or something?
<tgBot> <TheMinimalDesign> @rapha, Its my pleasure my friend
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> The upgrade screen shows today's date for all of them. I was the same in previous OTA.
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/o1cjh0xV/file_3014.jpg
<tgBot> <Javacookies> that's an old known bug but not sure if it was fixed
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> Thanks.
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Ota3 downloaded
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Big ET, The nightly builds are not stable, so if this is your daily phone and you need reliability, i wouldn't suggest running devel.
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> 29 mb size
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Via OTA update
<rapha> TheMinimalDesign: sorry? :-}
<tgBot> <onajjar> @rapha, I'm the same person
<tgBot> <onajjar> :P
<rapha> oh lolz :-P
<tgBot> <retro486> Ota3? Hey awesome!
<tgBot> <Xenial> Now that the ota3 is out the builds for 15.04 will stop?
<tgBot> <retro486> And thank you for the N4 bug fixes 😁
<tgBot> <samzn> @Xenial, There are a number of factors
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> still not available to download :(
<tgBot> <unknown> Anticipation is the greatest joy 🤠
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> I agree
<tgBot> <retro486> Since this ota updates the push server, does this need to be manually flashed?
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @mariogrip, If I stay on devel, does that mean that my device will switch over to 16.04 from tomorrow and onwards? Or do I have to switch manually to 16.04 first?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @retro486, no. it's still an ota like any other ota
<tgBot> <dohbee> it will just talk to a different push server than before, after the update
<tgBot> <retro486> 👍
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> nice question for saturday is to tell us which devices will get a switch to xenial
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> or - better worded - which devices you'll work on for xenial now
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @TomasOqvist, we're still on 15.04
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> with January, development of 16.04 will start again
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Will Aquaris E5 HD be rebased to 16.04?
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @kristijantkalec, Yes I know, but I want to know if I can have a test device like my Pro 5 on devel and it will automagically be switched over from 15.04 to 16.04?
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> afaik no
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> hmm...I think we'll have to reflash for 16.04
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> but I would kindly invite someone from the developer group :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @kristijantkalec, No, you wont need to reflash, we will find a way for that to go smooth
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> magical Marius :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nikhilbhalwankar, Yes :)
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Tjats gr888
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Thanks.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @mariogrip, 😱
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @mariogrip, Cool 👌
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Last I heard was E5 HD is not a core device and its not gng to ne rebased to 16.04. it will stay on 15.04.
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> But this is really a big deal for E5 HD owners
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> I am one of the.
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @mariogrip, What if I stay on devel on e.g. OPO?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, Good luck. There will be things that break, even if the rootfs and default apps upgrade smoothly. :)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> N4 updated, no problems! N5 still waiting for its own..
<MCMic> Will OTA-3 come to Bq E4.5?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Thanks to all for this update! Marius, Dalton, Florian and all the others too.. 🤘
<tgBot> <lastdon82> anyone has the OTA yet?
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> not yet
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Patiently waiting :)
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Thanks to the UBports team for the amazing work done...much appreciated
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> agreed. super team of dedicated workers. great to see the ubuntu touch revived
<tgBot> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 382x512) https://irc.ubports.com/L70BkxeE/file_3015
<tgBot> <Daniel> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0qYRxmHC/file_3016
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/yuo34L01/file_3017
<tgBot> <Matteo> @mariogrip, Whaaaat? This sounds to be sweet news to my ears....I thought we owners of BQ E5 were stucked to 15.04 for ever...well, probably it is because the meeting @Flohack had with BQ was definitely productive beyond the expectations 😜 Wayne, there is a job for you here! @wayneoutthere
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nikhilbhalwankar, Yeah, that was due to xenial has systemd, but now we have desided to use upstart for xenial also :)
<tgBot> <Matteo> @mariogrip, Good job Marius to you and all the amazing developers! This is a gift into a gift 😁
<tgBot> <Javacookies> awesome! so what's with systemd and upstart? is there signficant difference? especially in performance and features?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip, 😶
<tgBot> <Miguel Gutiérrez> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/snAMQ2w7/file_3018
<tgBot> <Miguel Gutiérrez> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/rHdNXP6F/file_3018
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> UBports team, my best wishes for you all. You are awesome. Thank you all for everything one more time. 😻
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/XgtcpJKT/file_3019
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> To all UBPorts team thank you for all the hard work!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> OTA-3 is live.   Thanks to everyone in the community for the fun year and great work.  Imagine what 2018 will look like?  :)
<tgBot> <Javacookies> next in OTA-4, scrollbar in the browser....it's hard to scroll back to top or down 😅
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Wayne you have it yet?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @lastdon82, yeah....
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> ota3 still hasnt reached ireland :(
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> did i screw something up?  Stable was the last one and I think .. oh.. haha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> unpinning
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> OTA-3 - DO U HAVE IT?
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @wayneoutthere, not yet
<tgBot> <Seumas> Nothing for turbo plus yet. Can't check the other devices because no WiFi at work.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @wayneoutthere, N4 = yes, N5= no
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @lastdon82, Weird.  Ok, I'm on Devel but I was under understanding it's launched about 2 hours ago. I guess it is 'working its way out
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh....
<tgBot> <lastdon82> i am on Stable
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that'll teach you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Marius thought he did a staged release, then the thought he didn't, now he thinks he did again
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, On-off-relationship
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @UniversalSuperBox do we have any statistics how many devices has upgraded already?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> mmmmm
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack might
<tgBot> <Markus> ubuntu touch version 60 … openstore 2.11 … is aviable
<tgBot> <Markus> now ubuntu 15.04 (r60)
<tgBot> <Markus> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/g246I70Y/file_3021.jpg
<tgBot> <gab11010> :D  I got OTA-18 .... maybe one day
<tgBot> <gab11010> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/9J7qpBlH/file_3023.jpg
<tgBot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, that's and odd reason, for sure :)
<tgBot> <Ben> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/cQPuxQLo/file_3025.jpg Nice :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @gab11010, rc channel
<tgBot> <Stereofont> OTA3 will only load in Stable channel, not in rc. You must switch if you want to be on Stable now
<tgBot> <Markus> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/3CpDvw4a/file_3027.jpg
<tgBot> <Markus> in rc-channel Version 14.
<tgBot> <Ben> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/d0pEsrBN/file_3029.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Markus, Also rc
<tgBot> <Markus> Yes
<tgBot> <Markus> In stable v.3 … in rc v14 … in dev v60  … correct?
<tgBot> <Michele> it depends on the device, I think
<tgBot> <Javacookies> rc and dev I think depends on the device
<tgBot> <Javacookies> stable is v3 in all supported devices
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Michele, Rev 3 in every device for stable. Other channels have different numbers
<tgBot> <Javacookies> Nexus 5 on devel is 270 :)
<tgBot> <Markus> 🤣
<tgBot> <Markus> ........Rev 3 in every device for stable. Other channels have different numbers. … aha. ok.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> For many who jumped to rc or devel because of major bugs (like the FP2 display) there is no longer any reason and going back to stable makes sense now
<tgBot> <geotechland> I jumped to devel to get the latest bleeding edge features 😀
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Refreshing updates every second...OTA3 still no show 😂😂😂
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @lastdon82, Refreshing to dead 😂
<tgBot> <Markus> 😜
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @Waldbursche, 😂😂😂😂
<tgBot> <Markus> Only unav offline is not so working as i like.😒
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Here is no OTA to see. I must change my eyeglasses 🤓
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Markus, Unav offline is hard to use. It's a survival game 😅
<tgBot> <Markus> Ota 3 in stable bei mir auch nicht. Ahm.... its not here. I mean 😬
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Markus, 😁
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Markus, In SailfishOS there is https://openrepos.net/content/otsaloma/poor-maps … togehter with … https://openrepos.net/content/rinigus/osm-scout-server … this works fine and it would be awesome to have in Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> <Markus> I tried it with this: … http://unav.me/offline/
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I think there are also other offline maps for ubuntu touch...not sure though if they're in openstore
<tgBot> <Markus> and i find the maps-pictures in: … ~/.local/share/navigator.costales/maps/10/523/331.png
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Yes, i know, but i have try it and its not very usefull.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Javacookies, Yes, but its very old and unsupported. It works not very well.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> i see.....
<tgBot> <Markus> unav online is o.k.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Markus, But the maps are not very stylish.
<tgBot> <Markus> JTileDownloader Version 0.6.1  … i took to download the titels
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> For offline-navigation i use my sailfish-phone. It's better temporarily
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Markus, I will try it again.
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> Still no sign.of update arriving.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a staged rollout. You'll get it within a couple of days.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> OTA-3 - The Ninja Stealth Update … Just when you think ti's here, it hides in the shadows of darkness.
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @wayneoutthere, 😂
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @wayneoutthere, 😂😂😂
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Better than 'Marzipan'
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Hi. I"m Apple Corp.  I name my stuff "Marzipan"
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Now... "Krillin" <— a real man's name
<tgBot> <Markus> @Joerg: I must go to work. Perhaps i contact you tomorrow in LM with PN
<tgBot> <Seannyboy> Cheers Dalton
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Markus, Okay. See you
<tgBot> <Markus> 👌🏻🤘🏻
<tgBot> <lastdon82> @UniversalSuperBox, 👍
<tgBot> <exar_kun> I like how the big other store icon went away as planned. Good job on all things. Notification seemed to star working.
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> @mariogrip, Fantastic. Thanks !
<tgBot> <Seumas> Still nothing for cooler, turbo or arale, but I'm a patient man.
<tgBot> <Hunter616> Ubports group must be also supported with money
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Wow, super groups work in Telegram ! Never thought Id see that on the E4.5. Thanks Florian!
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> & Co.
<tgBot> <profetik777> https://www.facebook.com/topic/Apple-Inc/109336685751749?source=whfrt&position=1&trqid=6502079882358526114&impressionguid=0qZ4EI1DbvgHo0BTi
<tgBot> <profetik777> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/12/21/572538593/apple-says-it-slows-older-iphones-to-save-their-battery-life\
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> @profetik777, For good reason it seems. I was afftected by that sudden shutdown problem.
<tgBot> <shenoy13> @jarlathreidy, Tricking customers to buy a new phone instead of battery replacement.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, You never watched DBZ?
<tgBot> <samzn> @wayneoutthere, if you don't have a nose
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Thanks to ubports team and community! My bq e4.5 is the supersmartphone! Ou yeah!
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, +1. E4.5 here and equally grateful :)
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> @shenoy13, People look for things to be outraged about IMO. A sensible decision to make the experience better.
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Notifications returns finally!
<tgBot> yuki_no was added by: yuki_no
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @yuki_no, Welcome Nomad! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <yuki_no> thanks
<tgBot> <yuki_no> I was just reading the site and saw that it had a tg group :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @yuki_no, Great. Have you got Ubuntu Touch or a supported device?
<tgBot> <Tina119> :D
<tgBot> <yuki_no> sadly no :(
<tgBot> <yuki_no> I'm looking into getting a used OPO if I can to test it out
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You will find a list there. Hopefully there will be new devices added in the coming months
<tgBot> <Tina119> :D
<tgBot> <Stereofont> OPO or Nexus 5 are very common choices
<tgBot> <Tina119> :D
<tgBot> <yuki_no> @Stereofont, cool, looking forward to it.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The Welcome Room is on the link I gave. We can help with installation when you are ready. Meanwhile, follow along and feel free to participate
<tgBot> <Tina119> (Sticker, 465x512) https://irc.ubports.com/gHoSwO6C/file_3030
<tgBot> <Stereofont> We also have groups in various different languages
<tgBot> <Ringo Kätzel> Die anyone receive ota 3 for bq m10?
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Yay for the supergroups...
<tgBot> <yuki_no> @Stereofont, 👍
<tgBot> <tylnesh> Are there any plans for @gif search?
<tgBot> <Tina119> @yuki_no, Welcome to our group https://t.me/UBports_Chinese
<tgBot> <Christopher> I'm in California and seeing this "Checking for updates..."
<tgBot> <Christopher> it looks like OTA-3 isn't available here quite yet
<tgBot> <RoyNL> I have bq m10. How to check ota3 or not?
<tgBot> <yuki_no> @Tina119, I don't know chinese though 😅
<tgBot> <Christopher> Click the gear-looking icon on the home screen, labelled "System Settings"
<tgBot> <Christopher> from System Settings, select "Updates"
<tgBot> <Michele> @Stereofont, really? do you know also which ones?
<tgBot> <RoyNL> Bqm10 ubtouch version 12 updated 21 december
<tgBot> <Tina119> @yuki_no, We can help you or use English
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then what is the point of the Chinese group?
<tgBot> <Tina119> @UniversalSuperBox, Learning...
<tgBot> <Tina119> @UniversalSuperBox, And by each other
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> Wath is the OPO Ubuntu touch version?
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> What
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Stable is r3 for everyone
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> RC?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 19. https://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/15.04/rc/bacon/
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> Only to know if I have the last version
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> Ah ok. So I have the latest version...
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> From tomorrow morning
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> Thanks
<tgBot> <Bastille01> Do you think this will get on the Essential PH-1?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've talked to Essential about the Librem 5... what's the PH-1?
<tgBot> <Bastille01> It's a phone made by Andy Rubin
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> @UniversalSuperBox, I think you're confusing pur.ism and essential
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 600x800) https://irc.ubports.com/eiXyhg0n/file_3032.jpg
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> silly dalton
<tgBot> <Tina119> 😂
<tgBot> <milkor73> 😱
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> I do wanna buy a PH-1 sometime if I can get one for under $400
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> it's so futuristic looking
<tgBot> <Bastille01> It's a pretty neat phone :D
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lyokanthrope, This should not decide your buy strategy
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> @Flohack, It also has good specs beyond the camera, has an unlocked bootloader, and Essential seems to care about supporting it well so far
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> My buying strategy is usually defined on vendor support and possibility of bootloader unlock and etc
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> it checks all the boxes alongside looking awesome
<tgBot> <Bastille01> @Lyokanthrope, 👍
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> And it would be a very good candidate to see it running Halium sometime...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did it ship with Oreo?
<tgBot> <Bastille01> What's that?
<tgBot> <Bastille01> Nah
<tgBot> <Bastille01> But
<tgBot> <Bastille01> You can get Oreo on it
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> shipped with nougat but they have an oreo beta going on right now with treble support
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, right now everyone is swimming in phones to port to. If you're willing to take on the port, everyone would appreciate it. :)
<tgBot> <Bastille01> How do you do that? :v
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html
<tgBot> <Bastille01> Thx :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not easy or for the faint of heart
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Lineage porting knowledge recommended
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> i've been slacking on the nexus 6
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> just haven't had time/energy
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I got the G5 far enough that I can start working on some of the supporting software for 16.04
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So I'm happy
<tgBot> <Michele> I have some problems with Release Candidate on krillin.... I didn't received any updates (I was on r10) so yesterday I switched to devel and I updated to r58 and then come back to rc. now when I go to settings -> updates it starts downloading r60 even if I checked RC. under updates settings I see I'm on devel (without setting it) so I change it to RC but in the label there's written devel... I go back and re-enter updates settings and now the label 
<tgBot> (Release Candidate). but it doesn't find any update (there's only the devel one that it started downloading but now it says update failed) … the strange thing is that if I reboot the phone and I go under setting -> updates -> updates settings it says I'm on devel and it tries to download the latest devel build (r60)... … do anyone else noticed this? should I report a bug on GH or do you need a video to understand better?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Michele, Same thing with Faenza
<tgBot> <Michele> @Stereofont, oh, is there a bug report yet? could be usefull if I'll do it?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I am waiting to see if a switch out of devel to stable will be possible tomorrow
<tgBot> <costales> this is a heavy group (in msg number) for me 😳 I can't follow it, i'll leave it, but following you :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @costales, ❤️
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe turn off notifications?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @costales, Are you in a language group?
<tgBot> <costales> @UniversalSuperBox, with that, I will not read it and one time I had 20K msg without read 😂
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @costales, That's no problem
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @costales, well will be more if you leave :)
<tgBot> <costales> 😂😈
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Liken this more to an IRC room than a forum
<tgBot> <costales> i'll return for doubts or more involved :)
<tgBot> <costales> I love this project
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @costales, We love you too ❤️
<tgBot> <costales> I just need more spare time 😂
<tgBot> <costales> @mariogrip, 😘 thanks a lot! proud of that :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :)
<tgBot> <costales> good night!! :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Good night too you too :)
<tgBot> <Michele> see you soon😉
<tgBot> <costales> |o/
<tgBot> <costales> sure!
<tgBot> <costales> I'm planing to return to improve unav
<tgBot> <costales> 1st gufw needs so much love
<tgBot> <costales> after that, unav :)
<tgBot> <costales> bye bye! :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @costales, YAAAAY :D this makes me super happy :D
<tgBot> <costales> @mariogrip, not so heavy dev as before
<tgBot> <costales> but yes, I have in mind a few things
<tgBot> <costales> anyway, proud of unav, so so so stable
<tgBot> <costales> and working thanks to this project |o/
<tgBot> <costales> you keep it alive :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @costales, Yeah it's awesome :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @costales, :D
<tgBot> <costales> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/pKiVrcpD/file_3035
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> So? 21 on RC (Nexus 5) ==  OTA3?
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh, darn, the ph-1 is huge :(
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> I wonder how much the notch would screw with anything that isn't android
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just a guess... lots
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> Well I guess it depends on what's in the statusbar
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @costales, It's so nice. Thank you.
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> the ph-1 is smaller than the oneplus 3
<tgBot> <dohbee> ugh it has a dingus too?
<tgBot> <dohbee> definitely no
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> lol yeah, that's my biggest 'nah' too
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> and no 3.5m jack which doesn't personally affect me but it's something I still dislike on principle
<tgBot> <dohbee> 5.7 is too big, but if that was the only thing avaialble i'd go back to a nokia 3310 before i get a phone with a notch
<tgBot> <dohbee> haha, well i needed a headphone jack yesterday, because the rubber eargel fell off my headset somewhere, and i couldn't find my replacements. and i had a call.
<tgBot> <dohbee> but of course, i plugged in the headphones, and made the call, and android wasn't having it
<tgBot> <dohbee> it put it on speaker instead of the headphones :-/
<tgBot> <dohbee> when i get my next replacement phone, i feel like i probably would take this pixel to the range and put a few rounds through it
<tgBot> <dohbee> blackphone is kind of interesting, but also too big
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> And a third party media source has already covered the OTA-3 release.  Be sure to subscribe to the official News Channel here to get that article:  https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> ouch my syslog is 2.5GB ( did not any ota update)
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> BQ E4.5
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> lots of `Dec 21 22:25:53 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [19491.848792]binder: BC_ATTEMPT_ACQUIRE not supported … Dec 21 22:25:53 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [19491.848806]binder: 2388:2536 ioctl c0186201 b20fcb08 returned -22`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, I swear, he had that article ready before we even launched. It was under 30 minutes from release.
<tgBot> <onajjar> No ota3 !! Waiting is BORING
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Same here. qq
<tgBot> <onajjar> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/YY92CX2j/file_3036
<tgBot> <Flohack> @onajjar, We need to fix broadcast notifications so you get informed when its ready
<tgBot> <onajjar> @Flohack, Amen for that , thanks!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @onajjar, If you dont want to wait, you can do `sudo system-image-cli -p 0`
<tgBot> <onajjar> @mariogrip, And this would do ?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> It will set the phased value to 0
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Every phone picks a random number between 1 and 100. Those that picked 0 to 25 are currently getting the update.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So if you set the value to 0 you'll get the update
<tgBot> <onajjar> I'll try that now
<tgBot> <onajjar> Thanks a lot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> How's load on system-image, @mariogrip ?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, 50%
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/SyGN8PLp/file_3037.mp4
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Michele, A couple of days I couldn't get from devel to rc. I tried it again just now and it installed rc without any problem. Maybe something about a particular devel release
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @lduboeuf, sorry for spamming, if someone have any idea of what can be the pb ?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> restarted the device is ok now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Have you set it to rw at any point?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> i did
<tgBot> <Michele> @Stereofont, so installing the next devel release could help?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Michele, Seems so
<tgBot> <Michele> ok, I'll try
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @onajjar, In the current moment, there is no "waiting", there is "being". 😇
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/heMzZqoh/file_3038.mp4
<tgBot> <onajjar> @mariogrip, Still nothing
<tgBot> <onajjar> I guess waiting is what it is
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Patience
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Here also no OTA. Live goes on.
<tgBot> <onajjar> Yup
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @malditobastardo, 👍🏻
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> Take this "waiting"-time and write a app for UT. 😅
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack boss, one question. If someone edit a message using desktop/ios/droid in TG, the message in telegram for UT doesn't update for us right?
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @malditobastardo, When you restart TG, the edited message is there
<tgBot> <Jaume81> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/KSGxfUci/file_3040.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, humm
<tgBot> <mariogrip> try now to see if you have an update anyway
<tgBot> <mariogrip> close the settings, the open it again
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Waldbursche, Good good. Just what I was thinking ! Thank you
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @mariogrip, 👍🏻🍾 it's downloading 29,7mb
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, ;(
<tgBot> <Michele> @Stereofont, nope 😢, I updated from r58 to r60 but nothing has changed... when I restart I see I'm on devel... even with stable: it says me there's an update (r3) but I don't install it ans when I restart the phone I still see the channel is devel
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Michele, Same with my FP2 😂
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Here is!! 👍🏻
<tgBot> <Jaume81> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/3HqPmuRi/file_3042.jpg
<tgBot> <onajjar> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/CVIqNMGs/file_3044.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :D
<tgBot> <onajjar> Thank you so much
<tgBot> <mariogrip> No problem :)
<tgBot> <onajjar> Finally !
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/gvPA7wKK/file_3046.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Michele, Yeah the switch is still a bit funky, we will improver that for the next release :)
<tgBot> <Michele> @mariogrip, thank you Marius 😍
<tgBot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, yeah this is an issue with the current telegram api level
<tgBot> <Flohack> we are on API-41 and this function came later to Telegram. Official clients are beyond 70 😆
<tgBot> <onajjar> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/K4rd1i1H/file_3048.jpg
<tgBot> <shekavu> hey ubport-team - thanks!! bq m10 fhd, fp2 updated! Really great job!
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @onajjar, I don't get this photo while installing on Meizu Pro 5, what is that phone?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jaume81, I think added by OTA3, so you haven't seen it yet? It is on all devices with later revisions
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Stereofont, No, and now I get the OTA-3
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Maybe it don't install right
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, Great Flo. We will get there soon! Thanks for your words :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jaume81, Its a commercial phone from Canonical so its locked more than the others. We cant replace the recovery there
<tgBot> <Flohack> So unfortunately, no Yumi screen for all BQ and Meizu 😩(
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> But isn't TWRP available for the old BQ devices?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Why can they replace the recovery?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @JBBgameich, We need special recovery that can write our updates. TWRP can be installed, but then you cant install OTAs
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Flohack, 👍🏻.
<tgBot> <Flohack> We need a recovery that understands our OTA diff files
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Ah, you would need to port your own recovery to the device first?
<tgBot> <Jaume81> In future, that will change?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jaume81, Unlikely
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jaume81, We need Android sources for the recovery, which neither Mediatek nor BQ can give us ;)
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Flohack, The PRO 5 or Turbo use Exynos
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, but we don't have the android source for that, non of the "old offical" canonical devices we have the android tree/source/recovery for
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Only, Fairphone 2, Oneplus one, Nexus 5 and Nexus 4 we have the sources too
<tgBot> <mariogrip> recovery source :)
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Canonical doesn't give you?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They likely have an NDA between themselves, BQ (or Meizu), and Mediatek
<tgBot> <Jaume81> What's NDA?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Non-disclosure agreement
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Basically, they legally can't give it.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Then, is Meizu fuckin us?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not really
<tgBot> <Jaume81> How are the rumors about the OnePlus 3?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's common among all Android chipset manufacturers, Mediatek and Samsung especially more than Qualcomm though.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, That's how the android world is, that's what we are trying to change with an opensource os :) not are not 100% there yet, (we still need some drivers) but we are getting close
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> `make ubports-boot` makes me laugh every time I type it
<tgBot> <Jaume81> I was bought the Meizu because I think the development will be more easy. Because it has a UT version.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> But I'm wrong
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, Ubuntu part of it is all open source, it's just the drivers and recovery, but kernel ubuntu and all on top is open source
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @mariogrip, But with the recovery can they  get something?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, no, the recovery does not have network or anything
<tgBot> <Jaume81> By the way, thank you for the cursor keyboard, it's so exactly.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, you need to thank Mike Sheldon for that :)
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @mariogrip, Another reason for they are stupids. They can't get anything and fuckin. It's so easy, then it help to dev another OS and cheap to include functions.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @mariogrip, Then thank Mike Sheldon, is the same person that do the Podbird?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, Jep :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Jaume81, Yeah, i guess it's a simply way to hide bad code :P
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @mariogrip, And in future the OnePlus 3 will be a good choice?
<tgBot> <advocatux> Hey you all, thank you for your great work with OTA-3! … In related news, I can't use my mobile data connection in Nexus 5. Should I reopen this bug https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/10 or open a new one?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you have the newest version of Android installed before you switched to Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <advocatux> I think so
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you reboot into fastboot (power + Volume Down), what does it say for "Baseband version:"
<tgBot> <advocatux> M8974A-2.0.50.2.30
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @advocatux, Yep, that looks pretty new. Open a new bug with that information, maybe we can find a pattern.
<tgBot> <lastdon82> Got OTA3 yay
<tgBot> <advocatux> @UniversalSuperBox, Is there any other info that could be useful to include like logs (which ones)?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The standard ones can't hurt. https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/bugreporting.html
<tgBot> <advocatux> Dalton, thank you for your help! I'll file a bugreport tomorrow (now is too late here).
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem. Thanks!
#ubports 2017-12-22
<rapha> hi
<rapha> i just tried out apt and was disappointed to find that / is mounted ro
<rapha> is there a way to (at least temporarily) lift that
<rapha> apt install vim tmux etc would be rly nice
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, you can do `sudo mount -o rw,remount /` to make it read/write
<rapha> oh that easy
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :)
<rapha> okay my buddy says that's a real bad idea because it breaks updates, but he's still running ubuntu touch. is that still a problem with ubports?
<rapha> and no tmux in the repos! i protest!!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, It wont break the updates, but tmux might be override by an update. also there is always a risk using apt.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I use apt just fine for my devices, but as said there is a small risk
<rapha> that's a shame, i mean, that's sort of the point of wanting to have a non-android linux phone
<rapha> i'll just try for a while
<tgBot> <mariogrip> you can also just ignore those updates, and just use apt :) but that's not userfriendly
<tgBot> <mariogrip> that's why we use the image updates since thats more fit for users that dont know apt, and since apt is not the best for phones
<rapha> so the updates themselves are being performed through apt as the backend?
<rapha> ah, not so
<tgBot> <mariogrip> No
<rapha> what would be cool is if it was possible to completely disable the non-apt update facilities
<rapha> also, like i said, no tmux in repos. what repo should i add for that?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> But there is nothing wrong with using apt, just not userfriendly for an phone. since we need to update kernel and android drivers, and you cannot do that with apt
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, did you do apt update first?
<rapha> lol omg no
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :)
<rapha> wrt kernel and drivers, the nexus4 is marked legacy, so i'm guessing there won't be many such updates anyways?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, Legacy does not mean we wont update it, it mostly mean it will get newer feauters later or not at all (example snaps etc)
<rapha> i see
<rapha> bummer about the snaps
<tgBot> <mariogrip> but mostly because of limited hardware, and kernels
<rapha> but for the time being i'm happy to be able to play with this
<tgBot> <mariogrip> snaps was just an example, im sure that will get snaps at some point
<rapha> mariogrip: UI question ... after a new install there's always these sort of on-screen tutorials: swipe from right edge, etc. etc. the one saying to "long swipe from left edge for 'today' view" or something - i can't get anything like that to work. what gives?
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> There used to be one of those on screen tutorials.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, you will need to do a factory reset, since those will only run once. or you can use the phablet-config tool to enable it again
<rapha> nono
<rapha> i mean, the tutorial instructs me to do a "long" left-swipe
<rapha> but nothing ever happens when i try to do a "long" left-swipe
<rapha> (except when i'm in an app i get back to the apps scope. but there's nothing like the promised "today" view)
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Today Scope was removed some time ago.
<rapha> oic
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, oh yeah the today scope was removed
<rapha> should prolly remove it from the on-screen tutorial as well then ... confusing to new users
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, does it say that? can you send a pictue?
<rapha> is there any way i can get back something like a today scope (which ostensibly had info like appointments in it?)
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> It was nice. I miss it. It had problems though. Bugs.
<rapha> mariogrip: i guess i could do a factory reset and take a picture
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, ah no need, i can do it
<rapha> okay
<rapha> jarlathreidy: a calendar scope then?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @jarlathreidy, you can still get it
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> @mariogrip, Oh? I just searched Open Store but didn't find.
<rapha> oh, bummer, no compass in my phone? :(
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @jarlathreidy, https://github.com/mharrend/ubuntu-touch-day-scope/releases/tag/1.5.2
<tgBot> <mariogrip> `pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted Downloads/com.canonical.scopes.day_1.5.2_armhf.click`
<tgBot> <mariogrip> to install it
<rapha> as root?
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Nice! Thanks for the instructions.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, no need for root
<rapha> k
<rapha> hmmm no tab key in the keyboard?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Tap the terminal output
<rapha> thx!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any time
<rapha> you guys must be the most responsive FLOSS community ever :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, Awww thanks :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://soundcloud.com/ubports/i-never-sleep
<tgBot> <mariogrip> haha, I love that song
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh btw, I'm Dalton and I can confirm that
<rapha> UniversalSuperBox: is there an "up" and "down" key, too?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Drag up or down on the output
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And you can scroll the output with two fingers
<rapha> weird i tried that ... now it works
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> My favourite app
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not obvious, but it's an amazing terminal for touch and mobile use once you know it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Huge props to the devs at Canonical
<rapha> on android termux is /really/ good already. but this is better.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Hype! Today has been an awesome day with OTA-3, but don't be worry, the hype hasn't stopped yet! on Saturday (December 23, 2017) at 1900 UTC we will have our live Q/A, but this time we have en super exerting xmas gift that will make #UbuntuTouch A LOT better! (HYPE!) you dont want to miss this live stream! :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> marius
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> did you just pin a message in the news channel
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Yeah :P I learned i could do that today
<tgBot> <mariogrip> didn't know I could do that
<rapha> hah! you can just touch the .click file in the browser's download list, too :)
<rapha> speaking of browser, there wouldn't be a way to get that to sync with Firefox Sync, would there?
<tgBot> <Christopher> my nexus 5 still shows "Checking for updates... [Stop]"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> At the moment, that's not an option. Not sure what it'd take to implement it, either... probably a lot of work
<tgBot> <Christopher> is there anything I can do to help it to get the update?
<rapha> well at least it /is/ documented UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Christopher, Could you try closing the Setting and reopen it?
<tgBot> <Christopher> I'll try
<tgBot> <popeydc> Should I see an ota on my bq 4.5?
<tgBot> <Christopher> I've tried restarting the phone once or twice today
<rapha> sooo mariogrip the day-scope is installed but does not appear in the list of scopes?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @popeydc, Staged rollout. @mariogrip, how far has it moved?
<tgBot> <popeydc> Ok
<tgBot> <popeydc> No rush
<tgBot> <popeydc> I will do it tomorrow
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popeydc, As long as you are on ubports it will come pretty soon
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> @mariogrip, Ooooh, very exciting! I cant wait :)
<tgBot> <popeydc> Yeah. I am
<tgBot> <Christopher> Still "Checking for updates... [Stop]"
<rapha> WOW!!! srsly?! you guys got tuxracer?! how awesome is THAT!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popeydc, The stage number is pretty high now, maybe you're just unlicky
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Christopher, Can you reboop that guy?
<tgBot> <Christopher> ok
 * rapha is suddenly finding smartphones cool again
<tgBot> <popeydc> Nah. It's all good
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> I'm unlicky. Please don't lick me.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aww, he edited it
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @jarlathreidy, you didn't see that :P
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> :D
<rapha> and spotify
<rapha> this is getting better and better
 * rapha hooks up the phone to the oscilloscope to watch some muscic
<tgBot> <Christopher> rebooted and now... "Checking for updates... [Stop]"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. Does it stop if you click stop?
<tgBot> <Christopher> yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, that's a plus at least
<tgBot> <Christopher> "Software is up to date"
<tgBot> <popeydc> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/LGYztSGh/file_3051.jpg
<tgBot> <popeydc> I should see it there?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Version 509... were you on Devel before perchance?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popeydc, humm, it says version 509, are you sure this is ubports?
<tgBot> <popeydc> Uh
<tgBot> <popeydc> I thought I did
<tgBot> <Christopher> Mine looks like @popeydc 's but instead of Version 502, it shows Version 2
<tgBot> <popeydc> Maybe I only did my m10
<tgBot> <mariogrip> also there is no "update options" at the bottom, since we added that
<rapha> UniversalSuperBox: mystery solved, if you want to swipe up and down in the terminal you need to be in landscape mode
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popeydc, well, you have ubports installer preinstalled on your laptop haha :) #ubuconParis
<tgBot> <popeydc> Hah
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @rapha, Interesting... Not the case on my Fairphone
<rapha> hmm
<rapha> am i doing it wrong then?
<rapha> ah! i wasn't swiping straight enough
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Christopher, Have you recently changed channels?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, yeah that's a little issue on smaller screens
<rapha> can get used no prob
<rapha> waitasecond
<rapha> if i have apt, then i have pip
<rapha> if i have pip, then i can have platformio
<rapha> if i can have platformio, then i can flash MCUs from the phone
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If I have platformio, then I rule the world-er
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Christopher, Could you also send me `sudo cat /var/log/system-image/client.log`? I just need the latest messages, no need for the full log
<tgBot> <Christopher> @UniversalSuperBox I've never changed channels on this device
<rapha> lol
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, it's ubuntu. you can apt anything :P
<rapha> \o/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You do need to make the image read-write, which is not generally recommended, and all that
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're at your own risk
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, we have gone over that :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I figured
<rapha> finally a real handheld computer again! i haven't had this much fun with a handheld computer since my HP-200LX broke!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :D
<tgBot> <Christopher> I had things setup to easily go into the phone and get logs, but since then I've re-installed my Desktop … @mariogrip it'll take me some time to get stuff setup, but I'll do it
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Christopher, a tip, `sudo apt install android-tools-adb` that then `adb shell` (with developer mode on)
<tgBot> <Christopher> @mariogrip thanks I was going to ask you about that specifically
<tgBot> <Christopher> installing now
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :)
<tgBot> <Christopher> ```$ adb devices … List of devices attached … * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 * … *** Error in `adb': free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x0000560f7dc541b0 *** … ADB server didn't ACK … * failed to start daemon * … error: cannot connect to daemon```
<tgBot> <Christopher> maybe I need to restart or reinsert my phone
<tgBot> <Christopher> brb
<tgBot> <Christopher> device is listed now... what's the command to get into the phone?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> adb shell
<tgBot> <Christopher> ah thanks that's it
<tgBot> <Christopher> what is phablet's password?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Your PIN
<tgBot> <mariogrip> your passowrd
<tgBot> <mariogrip> or ping
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Dalton is faster then me
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is why I never get anything done
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :P
<tgBot> <Christopher> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/k0bll15l/file_3052.log
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Timeout. How's your internet connection?
<tgBot> <Christopher> hm I had Wi-Fi switched off
<tgBot> <mariogrip> oh :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That'll do it
<tgBot> <Christopher> its downloading :)
<tgBot> <Christopher> yay
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @rapha, Yeah. We can all quit now. Victory complete
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> He doesn't see which message you're replying to. :P
<tgBot> <Christopher> very  cool Installing Update w/ blinking robot screen...
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, ha :P Tuxracer is awersome true that
<tgBot> * UniversalSuperBox realizes that users of stable haven't seen that screen yet
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, Thats OK. He should upgrade to the new and awesome telegram :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, :D
<tgBot> <Christopher> everything looks good. I don't think I get many new goodies since I'm on hammerhead...
<tgBot> <Christopher> but I'm glad to know I'm using the latest freshest stable release
<rapha> wayneoutthere: well i'm still taking in the gravity of how cool this is.
<rapha> oh, "dmesg -w" doesn't work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it doesn't wait. That annoys me, too
<rapha> and my USB stick is not recognized :(
<rapha> so no using the USB port with random devices?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, it's possible that the older kernel doesn't have the drivers... Not sure about that one
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, works on xenial :D
<rapha> noooooo :(
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, huh? usb sticks should work, i use it with mine
<tgBot> <popeydc> ok, dug my laptop out
<tgBot> <popeydc> using ubports installer, it wont accept my password
<rapha> mariogrip: like UniversalSuperBox says, because of the older kernel on the Nexus4?
<tgBot> <popeydc> debug: checking password … debug: incorrect password
<tgBot> <popeydc> oh
<tgBot> <popeydc> I am a complete idiot
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popeydc, dumb question: did you type the correct password
<tgBot> <popeydc> it's my password, not the phone one :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :)
<tgBot> <popeydc> No, not a dumb question it turns out :)
<tgBot> <popeydc> hm
<tgBot> <mariogrip> yeah we did make it alot more clear in newer versions
<rapha> mariogrip: might there be any way to compile the USB driver as a module without having to recompile the entire kernel?
<tgBot> <popeydc> had to install fastboot on my laptop to make it proceed
<tgBot> <popeydc> downloading/installing
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, yes you can use modules, but it's not as easy, it would be better to rebuild the kernel with backpoted drivers
<tgBot> <popeydc> well done chaps!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> We now have a snap version also btw :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, (of the installer that is)
<rapha> mariogrip: any howto on that? also, will 11 gigs of space be enough of that?
<tgBot> <popeydc> yay
<rapha> s/of/for/
<tgBot> <popeydc> I happen to be using the appimage
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Rebuilding the kernel on the device definitely won't do very well
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, well adding backports might work, but it's not \easy\
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, 11 gigs sould be plenty
<tgBot> <mariogrip> what device is this btw?
<rapha> mariogrip: a nexus4
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, ah, you will need the android source for that one :( since it's build inside the android tree
<rapha> oh. ouch.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> not all our devices has out off tree kernel building support
<rapha> sounds like waiting for 16.04 to become available
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, will come pretty quick, we alredy have 16.04 on some devices, we will start expanding that after xmas :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> also I need to jump to bed now, it's pretty late here in norway :P
<rapha> yippeeee! :-D
<rapha> Germany as well, same time zone
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Yeah
<rapha> god natt mariogrip and takk!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @shenoy13, Tbf, when you make it so you need specialist equipment to replace the battery, you're already in a little bit of a pickle
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, :)
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Awesome job guys!! Loving it!
<tgBot> ii13s was added by: ii13s
<tgBot> <technicalbird> But on Nexus 5 last updated still struck on 70.
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Can anyone confirm that?
<tgBot> <shenoy13> @PhoenixLandPirate, Yes but it is unethical to show down phones. They can give it as optional to users to whether allow down the phone. Because even if user replaces battery, phone will be slow
<tgBot> Anthony Tonio was added by: Anthony Tonio
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> Hi! I have a Nexus 5. Even if I'm on OTA 3, I'm still stuck on 1970 in the update menu ;)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, the Recovery doesn't know what time it is but it gets to decide when the last update time "was"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's only cosmetic, though
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> Yes, I don't care... I just would rreport
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> bugs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If that bug is still open on the tracker, you could add a reaction to show that it affects you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thanks for the report!
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> if someone could explain how to connect to a VPN, it'd be nice ;)
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> or create a click app ^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. There's a great course for app development on the forums. Let me pull that up for you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/184/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/46
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We also have the app development documentation at https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That details using Clickable, which is likely how we are going to continue to recommend to build apps for the time being
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> Thanks! I'll watch it tomorrow ;) I love this OS
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> Good night ev'body
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :)
<tgBot> <Xenial> man fairphone 2 performs mutch better on 16.04 then 15.04 x)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Anthony Tonio, Thats what we wanna hear :)
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> I don't know if the podbird dev (Mike) is still active, but if Podbird is stalling for you too, please mark this bug as affecting you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/podbird/+bug/1739692
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1739692 in podbird "App freezes on startup" [Undecided,New]
<tgBot> <I Franci> Guys I got some problems. After 2-3 days my UT become very unstable, I got no 4g/3g signal, sometimes the phone won't reboot or keep displaying the google logo on startup (nexus 5). I'm thinking of flashing again..
<tgBot> <I Franci> Do you have any suggestion?
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @UniversalSuperBox, That bug is closed in OTA 3
<tgBot> <matv1> with the current succes we are having, this supergroup is increasingly getting on my nerves. so much good info is going to waste daily as there is no archiving or inteligent search in tg.
<tgBot> <matv1> there has to be a strickter way to redirect ppl to either ubports faq forum or github
<tgBot> <matv1> i find it a pity that currently ubports faq are not community- driven
<tgBot> <matv1> like for instance askubuntu
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @matv1, UBports docs are on github
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you can send a PR if you want to
<tgBot> <RenanPrastaJenie2> @wayneoutthere, thanks :)
<tgBot> Rohit was added by: Rohit
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Hi guys! I have big problem. I just upgraded my N5 to ota3 and my mobile data just exploded.. Settings cellular info shows 2g/3g option only. It doesnt connect anywhere..
<tgBot> <ritzth> @samitormanen, I've got the same Problem with my Nexus 5
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Can i download just n5 image and install it without wiping any data? I mean with ubuntu-device-flash? Luckily i had good old n4 with me so i can ask help. ☺
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @ritzth ohh, so maybe there is some bug then..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I tried 4 different radio firmwares, xxx.1.13, xxx.1.16, xxx.2.26, xxx.2.30. It's all same thing. No mobiledata..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Is this working at all?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Now n4 lost gsm and mobiledata. It asked few times sim pin and now i only get 'no sim'. Well moms wifi still works..
<tgBot> <Christopher> Yikes I hope OTA3 doesn't ruin my nexus 5 also
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Same problem for me too
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Always Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/aroxoEuy/file_3054
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @samitormanen, I believe there is a no-wipe option
<tgBot> <vanyasem> check the script for yourself
<tgBot> <peternerlich> In the Qt web engine we're likely to switch to, is there script/css injection stuff possible? I'd like to have stuff like http://peter.nerlich4u.de/nightreader there as well at some point
<tgBot> <Tina119> :D
<tgBot> <samitormanen> If i remember correct, ubuntu-device-flash without -bootstrap option will leave data intact..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I try it later. Is anyone tried install ota3 to n5 clean install? Is mobiledata working then..
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I think someone had that issue few days ago, I think he switched to devel and back to stable
<tgBot> <Javacookies> actually I can't clearly remember, it could be the other way around
<tgBot> spfox0 was added by: spfox0
<tgBot> <milkor73> @spfox0, Hello sp fox and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <advocatux> I've just filed a bugreport about Nexus5 and mobile data loss in OTA3. If you are affected too, you can say it there. … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/376
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Javacookies i think you are correct. When switching channels, whole image will be installed. Ota2->ota3 just 80mb or so was updated. I try it in few hours..
<tgBot> <Javacookies> anyone knows how to ssh via USB on windows? Sailfish OS has this in developers tools by default. I think this is will be useful on UT :)
<tgBot> AbouHatimG_ELBG was added by: AbouHatimG_ELBG
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Javacookies, it is possible with Halium. Windows is not supported and will never be, so you have to help yourself if you have any platform specific issues
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Welcome Anthony and Soufyane! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @AbouHatimG_ELBG, Welcome Abû! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Javacookies, https://askubuntu.com/a/599041 should also work from windows.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @matv1, We do try to grab major themes so that they can go in FAQ. It may not be obvious at the moment because we are awaiting a major revamp of the website
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @vanyasem, so it's not yet possible with Ubuntu Touch? halium isn't used yet right? only in 16.04?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Javacookies, I have no idea, I am a Halium developer, not UBports
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @samitormanen, -wipe is the option to wipeout data (http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/ubuntu-device-flash.1.html)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, I will just tell you to wait
<tgBot> <vanyasem> till 16.04 is released
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> Hi again! My nexus 5 lost mobile data after ota 3 too.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Anthony Tonio, stable, rc or devel?
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @Anthony Tonio, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/376
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> Stable
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> I am in devel and also happened.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> In my case, switching to stable do the trick. Once with mobile data back, I switched again to devel. (thanks @milkor73 )
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @DanChapman, I can't seem to get an IP address for the usb interface though...
<tgBot> <Lukas> Does anybody know if there is a german UBport group, too?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_Deutsch
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> I've upgraded to Dev channel version 271 and mobile data are back !!! Thanks to the Devs
<tgBot> <Anthony Tonio> I came back to stablechannel and mobile data are here again
<tgBot> <advocatux> AlanGriffiths follow up on N5 problem https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/377
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Devel 271 and mobiledata rocks once again! 😎
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Switching from rc to stable worked fine this morning on my BQ M10 FHD. Channel switching a bit random but it will work, with patience
<tgBot> <advocatux> Yep, switching to devel gets the mobile data back.
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Stereofont, I also experienced this problem once, switching channels. I remember I wanted to go back to rc but the phone seemed stuck in stable and not really switching nor updating....If I'm not wrong, I resolved this issue by deleting the cache of the Settings app and trying again the channel switch after a reboot.
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/JNl0W0gZ/file_3056.jpg
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> In OTA-3 we still need the Ubuntu One account for Telegram notifications?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @GiovanniStaiano, Yes, at least until some other method is found
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Matteo, FP2 also switched nicely from devel to stable this morning. Data works just fine on OTA3
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @Matteo, I wondered about that approach. Maybe after I finish work...
<tgBot> <samitormanen> if anyone has problem N5 hotspot. i tested few radio fw and seems like 2.50.1.16 and 2.0.50.2.30 are best for hotspot. with 2.0.50.2.26 it was really hard to get hotspot running. Battery wise 2.0.50.2.26 and 2.0.50.2.30 are best at least here in coutryside (middle of nowhere) of finland..
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Deleting cache might solve it but I found that trying again randomly was effective, without touching the cache
<tgBot> <advocatux> Ok I switched to devel and then returned to stable, and mobile data is working at least for now
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @Matteo, how did you delete Setting app chace?
<tgBot> <Matteo> @stefanomelchior, You have to use the app "UT Tweak Tools"
<tgBot> <Matteo> download it from the OpenStore, you search for the Settings app and there you go
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> I cleared cache from UT Tweak but it seems it didn't fix the upgrade issue
<tgBot> <Seumas> With all this talk about flashing new radio firmware for N5 to fix it's hotspot functionality, I guess I should try the same for my Pro 5. Has anyone done this for their MP5?
<tgBot> <Seumas> And perhaps should Ubports take it upon itself to package these firmware for it's users? Because correct me if I'm wrong but this is the accepted protocol for Android phones, right?
<tgBot> <Matteo> @stefanomelchior, I think I also cancelled the "data" using the same tool....but I'm not with my Ubuntu Touch phone now and I cannot confirm exactly...
<tgBot> <Seumas> *package and distribute
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Matteo, I don't use it as my daily driver yet
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Michele, Just included the pluging for  this. It's pretty simple to use as well
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/QJL3jXl2/file_3058.png
<tgBot> <Martin> @Stereofont, I do not have an ubuntu account, but telegram notifications work 🤔
<tgBot> achernar34 was added by: achernar34
<tgBot> <padraic7a> (Sticker, 512x309) https://irc.ubports.com/cK0CBt9l/file_3059
<tgBot> <padraic7a> (that was posted by mistake - was just checking out the channel stickers and couldn't read the text on this one)
<tgBot> <peternerlich> Hi @achernar34! I'm part of the UBports Welcoming Team. To get you up to speed, please first read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any questions, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot> <achernar34> @peternerlich, Ok
<tgBot> <achernar34> Is Ubuntu touch need kernel modification?
<tgBot> rodlimao was added by: rodlimao
<tgBot> <rodlimao> Hi
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/cYe8PVe4/file_3060
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hello
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/u1VVNkqx/file_3061
<tgBot> <rodlimao> Iḿ from Brazil.. so.. sorry about my english
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Hi Rod! :)
<tgBot> <samzn> What does that have to do with having poor English skills
<tgBot> <rodlimao> @samzn, Nice...
<tgBot> <rodlimao> I'll gone install Ubuntu Touch on my Galaxy Tab 3 Lite (SM-T110) … How can I report my steps to UBports?
<tgBot> <rodlimao> in website this devide is not listed...
<tgBot> <milkor73> @rodlimao, Did you already succeed ? or you want to try?  As Samsung is not supported.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> guys, i can just say that you are awesome. … It should be so hard the work you did. You did it successfull. Now, ubuntu touch-ubports it's more alive than never. … thankyou for all this hard work.
<tgBot> <rodlimao> @milkor73, well i not gonna try... i'm gonna do it, and i want contribute to UBports
<tgBot> <rodlimao> @j2g2rp, 👌🏼
<tgBot> <milkor73> @rodlimao, @UniversalSuperBox, forwarding you to our admin Dalton from Ubports team
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @rodlimao, ❤ Brazil.
<tgBot> <samzn> @matv1, This tbh
<tgBot> <rodlimao> @Crash_Burn, Thanks..
<tgBot> <rodlimao> @milkor73, Milian, I need to click on @UniversalSuperBox link?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @matv1, askubuntu considers ubuntu touch off-topic at the moment, because it's no longer maintained by canonical and we're not currently building on an lts release
<tgBot> <neothethird> but if there were enough demand in the community, maybe the'd accept it again
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @rapha, Yesterday I showed to my mom and we were laughing so hard we broke into tears... we suck at it... trees, out of rail... My mom was saying «poor penguin, what are we dooing to it» X___D
<tgBot> <neothethird> @cibersheep, maybe the backsory is that a gnu pushed him down the hill
<tgBot> <cibersheep> XD
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @rodlimao, Check out our Portuguese language room also. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <rodlimao> Nice Will.. thanks..
<rapha> cibersheep: the funny thing is i suck at it too but at the same time i absolutely love the game :-P
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @stefanomelchior, what upgrade issue?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, nog being able to switch channels?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @rodlimao, No, he should come to You, if not try later by your own
<tgBot> <rodlimao> @milkor73, ok,  thanks
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Fwd from DanChapman: https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/dekko2.dekkoproject christmas present released 😊 make sure to reboot your phone after updating
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @KrisJacewicz, Yes, I was on nexus5/devel and my radio worked fine. I tried to switch channel to stable to reproduce taht issue, I succeeded to downgrade the device, but radio still worked. so I decided to move back to devel, and my nexus5 could not switch back to devel. So - as suggested Matteo - I used UT tweak to clear system settings cache and application data and n5 rebooted and finally it could be able to upgrade to devel (r271)
<tgBot> <Matteo> @advocatux, There is this known bug @alan_griffiths recently filed
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Martin, Probably because authentication is so weak 😂
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @DanChapman Thanks :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fwd from DanChapman: https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/dekko2.dekkoproject christmas present released 😊 make sure to reboot your phone after updating
<tgBot> GabrieleDA was added by: GabrieleDA
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @stefanomelchior, but if u were to chose full wife than it wouldnt matter if u cleared cache or not?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @DanChapman, Awesome man. Can I also get by regular openstore app update?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, I always choose half wife. Full wife is too much to bear...
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @wayneoutthere, You might need to uninstall that click i sent you as they have the same version number. You data should be preserved
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> OK cool thanks. I will uninstall then do openstore update
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Amazing.  works great and even that funky forwarding thing is fixed. Looks great. Thank you so much for this
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Thanks @DanChapman!
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @wayneoutthere, 😊 that funky forwarding is still there it just depends on the type of message you are trying to forward. For instance if it has attachments it will convert the original message to a .eml and attach it (which is the funky view)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> v0.1.6 will be all about the composer and mail submission.
<tgBot> <Matteo> @wayneoutthere, Unfortunately this bug still affects my BQ E5....I just finished to update to the brand new version...the OS keeps freezing and crashing whenever I type the reply button....weird...I'm not able to answer to any email...but hey Dan, thank you for your hard work, very appreciated!
<tgBot> <DanChapman> did you restart your phone?
<tgBot> <Matteo> Mmmmmh nope...I try now!
<tgBot> <Marcos> Anyone knows why my system does not goes to rw when I do 'sudo mount -o rw,remount /'?
<tgBot> <Marcos> It happens from OTA 2 and persists on OTA 3
<tgBot> <Marcos> it' s E5
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Matteo, Now that I have my UT phone I recall..I used instead the app TweekGeek and I wiped only the data in System Settings. This worked and after I was able to switch channels again
<tgBot> <Marcos> before it worked...
<tgBot> <Marcos> and TweekGeek aldo does not do the trick
<tgBot> <Matteo> @DanChapman, Now I restarted it but always same problem Dan
<tgBot> <Matteo> Reply button and reply to all don't work, only if I press Forward than I have the new email window opened
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Ok, if possible could you `touch /tmp/dekko-debug` restart dekko and reproduce the issue. Then send me the log please
<tgBot> <Matteo> Yes, I try to be helpful, just a sec
<tgBot> <lduboeuf> @wayneoutthere, 😂
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, hahah
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @DanChapman, I think now, OpenStore goes by releases. The number of the version might be the same and see the update (or if you installed from an external click) :)
<tgBot> Jay_Zh was added by: Jay_Zh
<rapha> yesterday yalls were talking about an OTA for the Nexus 5 ... what channel was that in and what's that update called? 271?
<tgBot> <Oooy3ah> https://youtu.be/BxKfpt70rLI
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Jay_Zh, Hello Jay Zh and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <milkor73> @GabrieleDA, Hello Gabriel and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <GabrieleDA> Hello everyone
<tgBot> <achernar34> Is xiaomi phone support ubuntu touch?
<rapha> achernar34: you can see supported devices at  https://devices.ubports.com/#/ ...  unfortunately yours doesn't seem to be on that list
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen how did you update the N5 radio FW?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Can we make a guide for that?
<tgBot> <achernar34> Can i port this? Is Ubuntu touch need kernel modification?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Fwd from Seumas: With all this talk about flashing new radio firmware for N5 to fix it's hotspot functionality, I guess I should try the same for my Pro 5. Has anyone done this for their MP5?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Will ask again. Big ET might know.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @achernar34, The Qualcomm processor is somewhat positive but it would take months of work on your part to get a Xiaomi phone working with UT
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @marcos sudo mount / -o remount,rw
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Our porting information begins at https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Flohack, I downloaded N5 factory image from here developers.google.com. Then I extracted package. Took radio.xxxxxxxx.img to desktop. Phone to fastboot, then fastboot flash radio radio.xxxxxxx.img and nothing else.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, oh cool that easy. Wil ltake a look what I have
<tgBot> <Seumas> @Flohack @mariogrip etc, do you feel these radio firmware should be pushed by Ubports to users in instances where e.g. the hotspot function of the device isn't working? Or should it be left to the users?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, kernel changes are required. You can find our porting information at docs.ubports.com, under the Porting Information section
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Nexus 5 has many different radio fw and seems like also many different features between releases. I think different areas in world, may others perform better.. Its worth a try if problems.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Seumas, I think we cannot do this safely for all users, since it involves flashing in fastboot. But we can write a good guide probably
<tgBot> <Seumas> I do wonder (and hope!) if this procedure will actually help the MP5 grow hotspot functionality. Would really dig it if other users of the phone could speak up.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I fixed N4 gps problem by flashing older radio fw..
<tgBot> <Seumas> And obviously I hope by doing this it doesn't cause anything else e.g. the Bluetooth to regress! (I'm a n00b on these matters though and expect to be swiftly schooled)
<tgBot> <Marcos> @stefanomelchior. Also tried with no lucky...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, Can we make a step by step guide? developer.google.com is a bit too generic, for what things to search there, or can we publish a deep link to the download etc
<tgBot> <Seumas> You can't lose things like hotspot by cutting down your SIM card from Micro to Nano size, can you?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Wait a minute florian..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> ☺
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, kernel changes are required. Our porting information begins at https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<tgBot> <padraic7a> Is updating the radio something that would apply to most (or even more) of the devices?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, Got 2.0.50.1.16
<tgBot> <Flohack> jezz how many subsubsubrevisions they use
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, All you are removing is plastic. It makes zero difference
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @florian https://developers.google.com/android/images#hammerhead
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Seumas, I went to our Turkish mobile shop and they have special clippers for that 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, This one: https://developers.google.com/android/images#hammerhead
<tgBot> <samitormanen> yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> And which android version?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/v0QgJHDP/file_3063.jpg extracted..
<tgBot> <Flohack> and why you took m4b30z?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> a have now latest radio installed
<tgBot> <Flohack> just bc its the latest?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> ok roger that. Guide upcoming
<tgBot> <samitormanen> i tested only major versions...
<tgBot> <samitormanen> like 5.1.1 etc
<tgBot> <samitormanen> seems like when there are some diffence in numbering, there is some "fixes" included
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @DanChapman, Hey Dan, thanks for the update! It seems I still have to turn on access to less secure apps in Google in order for Dekko2 to fetch mail, which is not the case in Dekko 1. Anyway to get around this without making my mail account less secure?
<tgBot> Riojhe was added by: Riojhe
<tgBot> <stefanomelchior> @marcos you  can try with ut tweak app
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Riojhe, Hello Rio. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @TomasOqvist, No not at the moment. Dekko 2 doesn't support oauth yet.
<tgBot> <Riojhe> @Stereofont, Ok
<tgBot> <vanyasem> that's all the innovation for you
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Seumas, you're cutting pure plastic
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, https://forums.ubports.com/topic/815/howto-n5-update-baseband-firmware what do you think
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Flohack 👍
<tgBot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, Hmm I dont have a SIM now for this phone... Lets see if I can get a benefit also without radio ^^
<tgBot> <samitormanen> today morning i flashed A LOT of radios because after ota3 update mobiledata didn't work. luckily moving to devel image solved problem..
<tgBot> <Flohack> hmm we did not in any way change low level HAL or other stuff in this OTA
<tgBot> <Flohack> Only high level fixes. I am totally stunned by this effect
<tgBot> <samitormanen> i think it has something to do with only partial update.. my update size from ota2 to ota3 was something like 80mb. maybe it only occurs when update like that. if others had devel or rc installed, upgrading to stable will install whole image and wont cause problems..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> just a guess.. i dont know much about these things 😄
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @DanChapman, Ok, sounds like you plan to include it in the future, which would be great! Until then I will have to stick to Dekko 1. Thanks for your effort, I really love Dekko!
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Flohack cell signal strength: cd /usr/share/ofono/scripts , watch -n 1 './list-modems | grep Strength' , move aroud inhouse/outdoor and reading will change. i noticed a lot of variation between different radio fw.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> if we could get that cell info in settings, it would be useful IMO
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so no, you cant
<tgBot> First Name Last Name was added by: First Name Last Name
<tgBot> <Seumas> Don't worry my hotspot was missing before OTA-3 @Flohack so it (and the team) are not to blame  in this case :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> Hi, after upgrade to RC version 19 I had 2 reboot... I noticed after browser use. Any idea?
<tgBot> <RoccoOPO> 2 reboot in one day
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @TomasOqvist, Ok cool. Note it won't be soon though. You can always create an app specific password in you google account to use with dekko 2. Provides the same security and you don't have to give dekko your password to find out google won't give you access. (which is the big floor in the whole "less secure apps" business)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185833?hl=en
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @DanChapman, Not sure how to do that. The account I am using is my corporate account, which uses Google's servers. They seem very picky with logins, because I am getting the "Someone is trying to log into your account" whenever I log in from a new place or a new unit.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Ah ok it's a gapps 4 business account, i think your gapps adminstrator can setup the app passwords.
<tgBot> <milkor73> @First Name Last Name, Hello First name Last name and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> anne017 was added by: anne017
<tgBot> <anne017> Hi! I am a French translator and would like to install Ubuntu Touch to test my translations in a real context. Could anyone help me? … A couple of weeks ago, I tried to install Ubuntu Touch OTA 2 on my new Fairphone 2 with the ubports-installer 0.1.7 beta. I was stucked at the bootloader step (Fairphone powered by Android black screen OK but nothing happens after). … After that, I used the magic-device-tool to wipe my device and install the stab
<tgBot> But due to the recent screen module, I got a blue screen (and no OS anymore on my phone). … Now the OTA 3 is available, I tried the installation with  ubports-installer 0.1.9 beta and same issue at the bootloader step. With the magic-device-tool, I am also stucked at this step: … Detecting device … no permissions fastboot … Device detected ! … Flashing legacy channel … < waiting for device > … On Ubuntu 16.04, multiple USB cables used, multiple 
<tgBot> <Tina119> viv
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> In addition to the above, I would like to provide Irish language translations.
<tgBot> <Marcos> @stefanomelchior, SteX. Also tried but no success...
<tgBot> <Marcos> still no rw permission
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack hello Flo, I have a question. Any chance to get separate settings for the general speaker volume and the headphone volume?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, yes, issues already in the tracker. This is a more complpex thing though. But its a little bit pain in the ass how it is now
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> right now its very messy because when I am listening to some music with my headphones I have to lower the volume but then when I stop listening music, I have to put the volume up. Then after that when I am back to music, the sound is still so loud and I keep forgetting to lower that my ears get hurts
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It happens to me all day..
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thank you Flo. I understand
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Glad to know that is already in the tracker
<tgBot> Lee 李 was added by: Lee 李
<tgBot> <Lee 李> hi
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Also it would be good to have the option to just use the ear speakers when listening to some Telegram audio voice message instead of the main speakers
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> hi Lee!, Welcome. The welcome team will approach you soon, just sit and wait :)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @samitormanen, Sami, hope everything is good. It would be nice to have a list with your recommendations in the Flo thread so everyone can help trying stuff and debugging
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thank you for testing and messing with these things :)
<tgBot> <milkor73> @anne017, Hello Anne Onyme and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Lee 李, Hello Lee and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Lee 李> ok
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> And another news item about the News Desk has been dropped in the official news feed.  To learn more about that, just click this to subscribe: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <milkor73> @anne017, Pls join the welcome room
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @anne017, https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lhJ4XRotoeGk1QxuRQ Hi Anne, I'd be happy to assist you in our Welcome room.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Can somebody give to @anne017 the link to ubports french, please.
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @anne017 https://t.me/UBports_French Here you go :)
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Thanks for her
<tgBot> <peternerlich> It's all in the welcome document, though
<tgBot> <anne017> @exar_kun Thanks!
<tgBot> <Seumas> How do we check our device's radio firmware prior to upgrading it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's in the Fastboot screen, "BASEBAND FW" or similar
<tgBot> <Seumas> Nice, I'll check it out when I get home tonight.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Of course, don't download the Nexus 5 baseband for your Pro 5
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or... what it was
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's almost a surefire way to brick your phone
<tgBot> <Seumas> Haha yep no frickin chance!
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Stereofont, I added the Ubuntu One account but the notifications do not arrive
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @GiovanniStaiano, Did you restart after? You are now on OTA3? You updated Telegram?
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Stereofont, OTA-3 latest version of Telegram and after restarting
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Did you authorise in System Settings: Notifications?
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Yes
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I suggest delete the Telegram app then reinstall
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Sometimes the notifications option in the Telegram settings is deactivated
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Stereofont, Now I try
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @GiovanniStaiano, If you have Telegram on another device you could try to adjust the settings there
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox Vaisakh also has the Moto G5. ROM developer who is interested in the port. Many hands etc?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fwd from mvaisakh: Moto G5
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Stereofont, OK. Then I have one last problem: WiFi sometimes does not start. Sometimes I turn on the smartphone and everything works fine. Other times the smartphone starts with the WiFi off and it can not be switched on, because the option to activate it is blocked
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @GiovanniStaiano, Can you remind me which device?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @GiovanniStaiano, This happens to me...I usually end up rebooting the device.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: I got the G5 far enough that I can start working on some of the supporting software for 16.04
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I was correct 😎
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Stereofont, \o/
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Stereofont, Nexus 5 @Crash_Burn
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @GiovanniStaiano, Going to try this to see if it improves. … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/815/howto-n5-update-baseband-firmware
<tgBot> <mvaisakh> @Stereofont, Omg
<tgBot> <mvaisakh> Awesome!
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Crash_Burn, Done! I hope it can solve the problem of WiFi
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've the G5 plus. Different enough to not be compatible
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @GiovanniStaiano, Me too, testing now
<tgBot> <mvaisakh> @UniversalSuperBox, Damn
<tgBot> <mvaisakh> @UniversalSuperBox, In the Android rom side, both the trees are almost similar. I don't know about halium.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @GiovanniStaiano, I have similar strangeness, like hotspot not spooling up nicely, and when turning off, not releasing cleanly and breaking wifi.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Radio update seems to have completely broken 4g. I cant switch to it, and if I reboot into 4g it doesn't route data.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> (Sticker, 512x300) https://irc.ubports.com/N1sCl5g6/file_3064.webp
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Crash_Burn which one N5 you have, d821 or d820? just wondering if there are different modem requirements.. mine is d821.
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Crash_Burn, I have no 4G offer on this phone but the 4G option seems to work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mvaisakh, Hey, I'd love some help
<tgBot> <samitormanen> mine works beautifully with latest radio. hotspot works everytime, what it wasn't with older radios.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @samitormanen, D820 I asked about this awhile ago but never found out.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hahaha...no love for the US.  lol
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Figures ;P
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Crash_Burn, It is the only road
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Crash_Burn, When you look at the stats, it's easy to see why
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I can get hotspot working...but it takes 10 minutes if switching it on/off from both locations.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Crash_Burn i would test another version. maybe some works better. by the way, i always switch hotspot from settting menu, not from indicator menu..
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know if you can downgrade radio
<tgBot> <samitormanen> yes you can, download older factory image, extract and flash
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I don't think I upgraded/downgraded, flashed same version. Let me check.
<tgBot> <Seumas> I'll try to switch hotspot from settings, but logically it should not make a difference.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> i have done it many many times while trying to get my n5 working better
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Crash_Burn you can check it from terminal also. open terminal and "cd /usr/share/ofono/scripts" and run "./list-modems". Look then line "Revision".
<tgBot> <Seumas> Is there a script/log to help probe the status of hotspot?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @samitormanen, Ya...you taught me about this a few days ago. Was playing around with it. Thanks.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> ahh, ok 🤘
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> OK, so a boot into fastboot got 4g working. Well 4g icon is up and data is working.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Online = 1 …     Powered = 1 …     Revision = S333_M86_20151002_CHNOPEN_MZ024 …     Manufacturer = Fake Manufacturer …     Model = Fake Modem Model …     Features = gprs ussd net sms rat sim  …     Type = hardware …     [ org.ofono.ConnectionManager ] …         RoamingAllowed = 0 …         Bearer = lte …         Powered = 1 …         Attached = 1 …         Suspended = 0 …     [ org.ofono.CallForwarding ]
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Android hardware. -.-
<tgBot> <Seumas> That's part of my list-modems.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Any irregularities?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Crash_Burn, good 👍
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Revision: M8974A-2.0.50.2.30
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> still have issues lanuching hotspot...
<tgBot> <samitormanen> if i remember correct, i did have a problem once, i had better success with auto generated pw than my own pw
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Dec 22 15:50:03 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1406]: <error> [1513975803.2686] modprobe: '/sbin/modprobe ip_tables' exited with error 256 (modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:557 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.4.0-cyanogenmod-g2669fa0/modules.dep.bin') … Dec 22 15:50:03 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1406]: <error> [1513975803.2858] modprobe: '/sbin/modprobe iptable_nat' exited with error 256 (modprobe: ERROR:
<tgBot> ../libkmod/libkmod.c:557 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.4.0-cyanogenmod-g2669fa0/modules.dep.bin') … Dec 22 15:50:03 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1406]: <error> [1513975803.2933] modprobe: '/sbin/modprobe nf_nat_ftp' exited with error 256 (modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:557 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.4.0-cyanogenmod-g2669fa0/modules.dep.bin')
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Dec 22 15:51:39 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  559.142394] CFG80211-ERROR) wl_cfg80211_del_station : Disconnect STA : b4:9d:0b:4f:ff:b9 scb_val.val 3
<tgBot> <samitormanen> that error sounds familiar, but i dont remember in what occasion i did get it
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> is there a command to reset wifi without a reboot? … `sudo systemctl restart Networkmanager`
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> network-manager
<tgBot> <samitormanen> in desktop restart is " sudo serviice network-managet restart" but i havent tested it on phone
<tgBot> <samitormanen> a lot of typos.. sudo service network-manager restart
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Dongle Host Driver, version 1.88.45 (r) … I blame it on the Dongle Driver :)  lol
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 😁
<tgBot> <samitormanen> my netbook (ubuntu 16.04) have sometimes problems when connecting to hotspot. network-manager restart from netbook helps.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> My guess is its that fact that d820 and d821 are close enough that it hasn't been reported.  The d820 clearly has an issue with wifi/hotspot.  Can anyone else with D820 confirm?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Dec 22 16:12:49 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 1828.976865] CFG80211-ERROR) wl_cfg80211_del_station : Disconnect STA : b4:9d:0b:4f:ff:b9 scb_val.val 3 … Even with hotspot running... M10 isn't able to connect
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> CFG80211-ERROR) __wl_cfg80211_scan : Invalid Scan Command at SoftAP mode
<tgBot> Andreu was added by: Andreu
<tgBot> <samitormanen> i have had same errors. that i can remember but when is a good question
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Crash_Burn do you have your own pw in hotspot?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> or auto generated?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hi Andreu and welcome
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @samitormanen, I have hotspot set up with password... what do you mean?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> if i remember correct, it generates pw for you if you leave pw empty
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @samitormanen, This works are restart nm... but doesn't bring wifi back to life
<tgBot> <samitormanen> when creating hotspot
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, I love exerting gifts
<tgBot> <milkor73> @Andreu, Hello Andreu and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @samitormanen, I set a pw.. so if hotsport manages to launch on N5, then the next step is getting devices to attach... if there is a problem, the M10 will ask for a password, if not it will attach.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I use it all the time with the kids... like I said.. its a matter of turning it on/off a bunch of times.  Right now I can't seem to get it going though. :P
<tgBot> <samitormanen> try this: create new hotspot on your N5, leave pw empty. after saving hotspot check what passwd it has generated to you. use that when connecting..
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @samitormanen, ok, cool.  Thanks.. keep playing ;)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> i am very sure that i had big problem with my own password. only way to get connected was to use generated passwd
<tgBot> <samitormanen> after that i still use that autogenerated passwd 😆
<rapha> trying to OTA my Nexus 5 to 271, download was okay, but touching "Reboot and install" just makes the dialog vanish. No reboot. Help? :}
<tgBot> <samitormanen> rapha, have you waited long time. i had to wait couple of minutes before it rebooted by itself
<rapha> samitormanen: around 10 hours by now.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> rapha, damn.. strange.
<rapha> Hmm might just re-flash. Is 271 the update everyone was talking about the last two days, though?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> i have devel 271
<tgBot> <samitormanen> and its working good
<rapha> so that's that big one everybody was on about?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> i had mobile data problems with ota3 stable so i changed to latest devel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you reboot into recovery, the update will start
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So reboot and hold volume down, then select Recovery
<rapha> that phone has a broken sim card slot so i wouldnt even notice somethinglike that :)
<rapha> UniversalSuperBox: thank you!
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @UniversalSuperBox that was new info. good to know 👍
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The files all get put in the right place, but for some reason the reboot doesn't go through
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Android hardware. :/
<tgBot> <samitormanen> is this in wiki? it is good troubleshooting info @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd rather see it on the forum. We aren't planning on keeping the wiki around much longer.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> every tip like that should be writed somewhere. some FAQ maybe if update fails or something..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> ok
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Crash_Burn, I tried both D820 and D821 in us, as i remember the us was getting the 4g.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> yeah there is some differences between supported bands.
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Are these 3 the only current targets for translation?
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> (Photo, 625x339) https://irc.ubports.com/zuc0uNek/file_3066.jpg
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Just checking I'm doing it right.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @rapha, No, OTA 3 is on stable channel
<rapha> dohbee: any idea when it might be rolled out to everyone?
<tgBot> <milkor73> @jarlathreidy, No, there is much more, You should speak with Florian / @Flohack as he can review why You do not see all
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Ern_st, What about switching hotspot on/off?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @rapha, Development channel is updated daily. Release candidate weekly. Stable every few weeks. OTA3 is about Stable. All of the bug fixes and features are already in Development and rc
<tgBot> <dohbee> @rapha, Already is
<rapha> weird am i not seeing it because i already downloaded 271 from dev?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The 3 refers to the version number in the stable channel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You've had all of the OTA-3 fixes since before it launched
<rapha> oh!
<tgBot> <dohbee> Right. Different channels
<rapha> mmm i think it's a misunderstanding
<rapha> i installed stable
<rapha> then looked for updates - none
<rapha> so switched to devel and downloaded 271, but didn't yet reboot into recovery, so still on stable
<tgBot> <dohbee> Well, if you installed stable after the OTA, you already got it
<tgBot> <dohbee> What version do you have?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Once it's downloaded, I don't know how to cancel the update. So... I guess you're going to devel. :P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No worries, you can go back.
<rapha> lol
<rapha> "last updated: 23/10/1970"
<tgBot> <vanyasem> same on my device
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The recovery can't tell time
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's shown in about
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Good job on not letting your phone battery die for 10 months, though
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, that is true, it's always plugged in
<tgBot> <vanyasem> dev device
<tgBot> <vanyasem> is that something to worry about?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @rapha, What version does it say?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> 26.08.70
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x716) https://irc.ubports.com/uPvfjvnx/file_3068.jpg
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And still on 15.04? Damn...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> 16.04 is not usable yet
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I have it installed on my second dev device though
<tgBot> <vanyasem> :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I was joking because that's like 53 years into the future
<tgBot> <vanyasem> lol
<tgBot> <vanyasem> how do I get rid of that @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You... don't?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's cosmetic.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The recovery can't keep time
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so last update time won't ever get updated?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> what's the purpose of it then?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, when you update
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's just that it'll be wrong
<tgBot> jackman93 was added by: jackman93
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Android RTC's always start at 0 epoch and count up. The OS is responsible for storing the diff between the RTC epoch and the real current time
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, Qualcomm and Mediatek RTC's at least
<tgBot> <jackman93> Salve
<rapha> dohbee: i'm sorry i can't find the current version
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @jackman93, Hi!
<tgBot> <jackman93> Ci sono italiani nel gruppo?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's a link on the Telegram welcome page! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/ubportsitaliano
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> or that
<tgBot> <jackman93> Thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Prego
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Is there any blog post from last meet up? Thanks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm... It would appear that there's not one published
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> I would post a song from talk talk: Such a shame......but I won't :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @rapha, It's immediately above the last update time
<rapha> dohbee: too late, going dev now :P
<tgBot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, Fix the code to store the correct time somewhere at download time, instead
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or implement Timekeep in the recovery
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @UniversalSuperBox, Timekeep in the recovery?????!!!????
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, I know how hard timekeep was
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm just saying how you'd fix that things g
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Stereofont, I solved by reinstalling Telegram
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Now I can only report that notifications arrive late compared to Android (about 30 seconds) and the stickers are not notified
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @UniversalSuperBox, But is not implemented on the recovery
<tgBot> <dohbee> or just get rid of that "last updated" time in the UI
<tgBot> <milkor73> @jackman93, Hello Giavomo and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Well is implemented on init.rc file of the device
#ubports 2017-12-23
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Crash_Burn, Never tried.
<rapha> ooookeey
<rapha> so 271 is working fine
<rapha> no idea why i wasnt on development before
<rapha> "last updated" still says "1970" which is amusing :)
<rapha> dohbee: is there a way to disable the message on the lock screen that says how many photos were taken today? i would /really/ rather not know.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Double tap the stat to switch to a different one
<rapha> UniversalSuperBox: it fades away for a short moment then fades back in. but i'll put it a different way: i'd prefer if noone knew anything from looking at my lockscreen, except perhaps for the date and time of day, those are okay.
<rapha> also i've been meaning to ask: what is the purpose of the white-transparent-ish "half-moon" on the lock screen, and of the dots in the circle being shaped circle/filled circle/waterdrop-shaped?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sounds like you don't have any other stats then
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let me find and forward my messages
<rapha> oh, okay
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: Heheh, the circle is actually much more!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: The dots around the edge are the days of the month.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: Each one will get a larger circle around it that denotes how much time you used the device that day
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: And inside the circle is a random stat from one of your apps, such as how many calls you received today
<rapha> oh!
<rapha> that's genius with the dots!
<rapha> and the half-moon thingy is the actual moon phase?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thank Canonical Design for that one
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it's how much your device has been used
<rapha> uuur
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or how much that stat occurred on that day
<rapha> i don't mean the water-drop-shaped dot
<rapha> i eman the large feature to the lower left of the circle of dots
<rapha> *scratches head*
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I, uh, dunno
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip double trouble!
<rapha> looks exactly the same on both the nexus4 and nexus5
<rapha> doesn't look like the moon currently looks, though
<rapha> so doesn't seem to be the moon phase
<rapha> although that'd be cool
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, sup?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's the thing he's talking about?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, I'm going to see The Last Jedi! Wish me luck!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, nerrrrd! :P
<rapha> UniversalSuperBox: wish much fun you i do!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, huh?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> that was a response to "doesn't look like the moon currently looks, though"
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I keep forgetting irc cannot see when i quote
<rapha> mariogrip: lock screen. white-transparent-ish thingy to the southwest of the circle of dots, which is shaped like a 3/4 moon.
<tgBot> <Seumas> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/SyPSk9HD/file_3070.jpg
<tgBot> <Seumas> You mean the lower diagonal edge?
<rapha> oh! i only have one of these Seumas, and it's in the southwest. yours are all over the place.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Seumas, ah, the "circle" that's just random, i dont think there is any patten to it
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (but im not 100% sure
<tgBot> <Seumas> Those are stats e.g. how many texts/calls/what have you, have I made in a day?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @rapha, There's a setting in privacy and security settings iirc
<rapha> oooh thank god!
<rapha> hmm
<rapha> also makes the calendar circle thingy disappear though
<rapha> shame, i did like that
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I dont think much off it, it just keep reminding me i haz no friends haha :P
<tgBot> <Seumas> I think that's what Mr Durst explained before :)
<rapha> mariogrip: and in Seumas screen, what's the top left icon that looks like a letter envelope? it seems related to notifications, but there are none, and the icon is still there?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Notifications.
<rapha> but there are no notifications...
<tgBot> <mariogrip> would be alot more usefull to display notifacations there tbh (but  with an options to hide them) xenial maybe
<tgBot> <dohbee> Yes. It's always there. Fills in when there is a notification
<rapha> oic
<tgBot> <Seumas> SD card mounted/ejected, Telegram messages, SMS, calls...
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, it's green when you have notifacations
 * rapha doesnt have a sim card for the nexus4 yet and the nexus5's sim card slot is broken
<tgBot> <Seumas> YOU HAVE MAIL *ding*
<tgBot> <dohbee> It needs fixed to be hidden without any notifications
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/dNZFvm0Z/file_3072.jpg
<rapha> going to be at 34C3 next week and there's bound to be people with infrared reflow ovens, gonna try to reflow the nexus5 there
<tgBot> <Seumas> Ooh Marius, only 13% battery?! You bad man, expected better from a leading developer... :P
<rapha> lol
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Seumas, haha, I make software not electrons
<rapha> perhaps someone should implement "phone shutdown at 20% remaining" ;)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, well you cannot make electrons, i mean i don't excite them
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, oh no, if someone did that, my phone would be off most the time
<rapha> *g*
<tgBot> <Seumas> What devices do you rockstar, Marius?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Seumas, I use the oneplus one as my daily driver now (if that what you asked) but i switch between them
<tgBot> <Seumas> Pretty much, just which devices do you own in total.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> all of our supported devices exept bq 5, nexus 7 and meizu mx4
<tgBot> <mariogrip> and I dont have the HD tablet, i have the FHD, but they are pretty much the same
<tgBot> <Seumas> If you aren't familiar with the expression, "rocking" something means owning/using it with a badass purpose, e.g. rawking the guitar, rocking a supercharged Delorean, etc.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I kinda need to have evey of them to be able to development
<tgBot> <Seumas> Hear you. Awesome.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Seumas, ah! good to know :D
<rapha> pics, mariogrip! :)
<tgBot> <Seumas> Is your Pro 5 32 or 64GB?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> oh god my desk is super messy
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Seumas, dunno
<tgBot> <Seumas> Please check if you can :) perhaps you can help narrow down the problems I've had with it's hotspot.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/PWUzwmgU/file_3074.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I know, my desk is super messy
<tgBot> <Seumas> Mmm I think white is probably 32GB? My BAMF black/chrome model is 64GB.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> yeah, its says 25GB free, so it have to be the 32GB one, since i dont have much on it
<rapha> mariogrip: after "super messy" i was gonna write "i'll go first then", but you beat me to it. here's mine in its totality, not much better: https://imgur.com/a/e2Y68
<tgBot> <Seumas> Can you do a quick check of the hotspot on it? If you currentpy have a SIM loaded inside it
<tgBot> <Seumas> *currently
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Seumas, I dont have sim in my pro5
<tgBot> <mariogrip> but it has been working before for me
<tgBot> <Seumas> Ok no worries.
<tgBot> <Seumas> I wonder if you and I have the same radio firmware for it.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, It's way better then my electronics "work" desk though :P I ran out of space after i got a new bigger 3d printer.... so I now have to stack stuff in upwards... so it's a big pain to find thins
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Seumas, mine came with ubuntu, so it came with that
<tgBot> <Seumas> Will have to ask someone to test it. Would you be able to?
<rapha> https://imgur.com/gallery/wuJTU o_O
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rapha, ohohoh what's in there :D
<rapha> i mean, who gets _ebay_ as their secret santa
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @mariogrip, It's just suggestion.. is it possible to release 3.1 for Nexus 5 with network signal and date fix??
<rapha> so on the nexus5 with newer ubports usb works just fine
<tgBot> <mvaisakh> @UniversalSuperBox, Sure thing! I'll try my best!
<rapha> sd card management needs to be renamed tho
<rapha> removable storage management or something
<tgBot> <Seumas> @mariogrip ? This would be very quick, you just need to run a script on your Pro 5 and paste the output.
<rapha> oh. and a free reboot upon pulling out the usb stick. that's not nice.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @mariogrip, Ding ding ding... @wayneoutthere  ;)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @mariogrip, It just keep getting better!!
<rapha> huh
<rapha> no lsusb
<rapha> can that be installed?
<rapha> ah usbutils
<rapha> okay, so, flashing microcontrollers does not work from ubports
<rapha> i'm wondering why, though
<rapha> the USB-to-Serial adapter does appear in lsusb
<rapha> oh, apparently these things are not simple enough not to need a driver
<rapha> so i do have to get a ubports build environment going
<rapha> not tonight anymore though
<rapha> sleep well all!
<tgBot> jeffstoner was added by: jeffstoner
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello @jeffstoner and welcome! I'm part of the UBports welcoming team. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <jeffstoner> thank you @Crash_Burn
<rapha> sleep well all!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Space romp
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That was pretty good, pretty. Good.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mvaisakh, Ping me if you need the manifest. Repos are on my account, GitHub.com/universalsuperbox
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Actually, I'll post the manifest when I get home but before I sleep
<tgBot> <mvaisakh> @UniversalSuperBox, Sure thing!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 45 minutes or so
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Here it is, @mvaisakh. Hope you know what to do with it. :P https://paste.ubuntu.com/26236737/
<tgBot> <mvaisakh> Aah!
<tgBot> <mvaisakh> Boulzordev
<tgBot> <mvaisakh> Wait we should do this in pm maybe😂
<tgBot> <prpleXist> Morning anybody having problems with Telegram not allowing me to add contacts?
<lotuspsychje> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> my bq 4.5 acting weird after ota3
<lotuspsychje> getting blue screens of death i cant go out from, unless i branch power cord
<lotuspsychje> anyone else getting symptons like that?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Lotus, it is more likely unrelated to OTA3 but coincidental timing of a fault. Try switching to development channel and see if the problem persists?
<lotuspsychje> i think im on stable sterefont
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Lotus, go to Updates in System Settings. Bottom left find Update Settings and choose Development from the list. Then swipe two pages back. Plug in your charger first
<lotuspsychje> stereofont, yes?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @prpleXist, Sorry never heard anything like this. How you try to add them?
<lotuspsychje> stereofont, enabled dev channel what should it do?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Lotus, swipe back two pages. It should download
<lotuspsychje> stereofont: worked, downloading 400mb version 60
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Lotus, great. More likely it is a memory leak problem. Just guessing
<lotuspsychje> stereofont, allrighty tnx! is my system now on development channel or both with stable?
<tgBot> asierurbi was added by: asierurbi
<tgBot> <asierurbi> hello all!
<tgBot> <asierurbi> with the new update via ota-3 i am having really serious problems with network management
<tgBot> talzion was added by: talzion
<tgBot> <asierurbi> the mobile does not connect to internet with 4G
<tgBot> <asierurbi> and it seems that it tries to use wifi all the time
<tgBot> <asierurbi> but the wifi connection is not working either ;-(
<tgBot> <asierurbi> anyone has the same problem?
<tgBot> <asierurbi> and also when i reboot the device, the screen gets blacked and with a tiny light
<tgBot> <asierurbi> but it does not reboot
<tgBot> <asierurbi> i am using ubports in nexus 5 device
<tgBot> <asierurbi> thank you!!!
<tgBot> <milkor73> @asierurbi, Known issue here, what helps is switching among channel devel to stable and than again back or viceversa
<tgBot> <asierurbi> i was working with stable, so... i must config to development channel and after that to stable again?
<tgBot> <milkor73> Yes in settings
<tgBot> <asierurbi> ok thanks! lets try!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @lotuspsychje, Lotus, now just development. Does your problem continue?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Welcome Tal and Urbi! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @asierurbi, Also Nexus 5 seem to have old radio firmware which struggles with the new software. Newer firmware may help
<tgBot> <asierurbi> newer firmware = development channel?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/815/howto-n5-update-baseband-firmware  This!
<tgBot> <asierurbi> ok thanks!
<tgBot> <asierurbi> i will try it later on!
<tgBot> <asierurbi> are there any other trick like this one for nexus 5?
<tgBot> <asierurbi> :D
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @asierurbi, Not really. It is just old hardware and has some difficulty keeping up 😎
<tgBot> <asierurbi> ok thanks!!!
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Great job on OTA3. This boottime issue with the bq m10 tablet was really annoying!:)
<tgBot> <jacobmdekker> @DanChapman, Hi Dan, libertine -container-manager update gives errors (OTA-3, BQ M10). Fout http://ports.ubuntu.com vivid/main armhf Packages …   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.150 80]
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @jacobmdekker, The patch to libertine wouldn't fix current containers. You would need to create a new container or edit the apt sources of you current container manually
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @mariogrip, The circle are the days of the current month
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I can't make libertine to work on my Nexus 5 :(
<tgBot> <jacobmdekker> @DanChapman, Thanks, editng ~/.cache/libertine-container/vivid/rootfs/etc/apt/sources.list did the trick and is much easier then creating a new container.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot> <skrech> hey guys, probably somebody asked it already but is there a way to upgrade to OTA3 not needing a PC?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @skrech, You can do it from system settings on your phone
<tgBot> <skrech> system settings -> Updates?
<tgBot> <skrech> shows no new updates
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @mariogrip @neothethird should the OTA have rolled out to all devices by now?
<tgBot> <neothethird> yes
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Which device
<tgBot> <neothethird> but there seems to have benn a problem with the nexus 7
<tgBot> <skrech> E4.5
<tgBot> <neothethird> @skrech, that is weird, can you run `system-image-cli -i`?
<tgBot> <skrech> run it where? terminal on the phone?
<tgBot> <neothethird> yeah
<tgBot> <skrech> will try now
<tgBot> <skrech> what info do you need from there?
<tgBot> <skrech> current build is 2
<tgBot> <skrech> channel is ubports stable
<tgBot> <neothethird> Hmm
<tgBot> <skrech> i'll try to reboot the device
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> usually fails, don't know why
<tgBot> <skrech> what fails usually?
<tgBot> <skrech> is there a command from the terminal that would start the update?
<tgBot> <skrech> to be more precise it stays on "checking for updates..."
<tgBot> <skrech> If click on Update settings -> Channels it's stays on "fetching channels..."
<tgBot> <skrech> but never shows a result
<tgBot> <theMitu> Hi I have a technical question. … I've stumbled upon some new baseband versions for Meizu Pro 5 - forexample the latest I can find on XDA: https://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-pro-5/development/meizu-pro5-baseband-25-10-2017-t3699239 … I have an Ubuntu Edition (bought with Ubuntu) with Ubports' OTA-3. … Can I install the other baseband (for example the one I've linked) and it will work or does Ubuntu require some different, modified or the s
<tgBot> of baseband?
<tgBot> <skrech> can i ping the server to see whether its connection error?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Any advice on how to flash a modem.bin file to the Pro 5 via fastboot?
<tgBot> <Seumas> fastboot flash radio modem.bin … target didn't report max-download-size … sending 'radio' (34521 KB)... … OKAY [  0.901s] … writing 'radio'... … FAILED (remote: partition does not exist) … finished. total time: 0.901s
<tgBot> <Seumas> I just saw @theMitu asked a question along similar lines, really hope people can help us Pro 5 users out who want the best modem firmware for their device.
<tgBot> <Seumas> I did see a link somewhere saying to be careful as to which Android sub-version you have relative to the firmware you install; 5.1 Lollipop in our case.
<tgBot> <Ratattuile> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/nAnNfk7H/file_3076.mp4
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Are you trying to kill people with epilepsy? :P
<tgBot> <Ratattuile> (Sticker, 280x512) https://irc.ubports.com/9v8uc0UW/file_3077
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/PWVg4h0k/file_3078
<tgBot> <Seumas> (groping in the dark for a theory):
<tgBot> <Seumas> Perhaps the modem partition the script wants (if it exists in Ubuntu Touch) is named differently to what it would be under Android?
<tgBot> Spuddl was added by: Spuddl
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Spuddl, Hello Spuddl. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Seumas> Relatedly, after installing Ubports to the MP5, does it retain TWRP? I don't think I can access it via a key combination bootup. But it feels like if it is there, it would handle the modem upgrade like a boss.
<tgBot> <jacobmdekker> Hi, I use BQ M10 on daily basis and Citrix receiver in Libertine container to have secure access to the Windows / Office environment at the office. Is there any progress on Bug #1573470 'GLX apps (including Libreoffice Impress presentation mode) on ARM devices display wrong colors'? This bug als effects Citrix / Windows. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1573470
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1573470 in Canonical System Image "GLX apps (including Libreoffice Impress presentation mode) on ARM devices display wrong colors" [High,Confirmed]
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Ratattuile, 2 days
<tgBot> Gashaak was added by: Gashaak
<tgBot> <jacobmdekker> (Photo, 265x353) https://irc.ubports.com/0tUNbYhK/file_3080.jpg This is how it looks
<tgBot> <Matteo> @skrech, I also had this problem. The workaround I did to switch again among the channel is to open the TweakGeek app (you can download it from OpenStore). Once open you go to Application and you search the System Settings app. Once found, you click on it and you delete the "data" option, by clicking on the relevant garbage bin. After that you shall only reboot your phone and you'll be able again to switch to the desired channel.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gashaak, Hello Abdelhak. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, TWRP is an Android bootloader,  so no - wiped
<tgBot> <Seumas> Ok guys, I have to go out for Christmas errands. Can check Telegram on the phone but obviously can't flash stuff without a desktop. I would *really* appreciate it if a user with a development/burner Pro 5 (e.g. @mariogrip , maybe @Flohack ?) would be willing to trial the modem update procedure for me because it isn't working yet. Taking care to avoid problems installing a baseband for an Android version greater than Lollipop if possible (or testing i
<tgBot> indeed creates problems for UT?). Also, testing if these modem.bin files are appropriate for the firmware update, or do we actually need a .img file to pull it off? The goal is to get this Revision = S333_M86_20151002_CHNOPEN_MZ024 upgraded, and hopefully that will allow mobile hotspot to work among other perks. Obviously you will need to plug your SIM in to test these things (even if hotspot does currently work for you). Hopefully through the magic of being 
<tgBot> computer for a few hours will help the hivemind come up with a solution!
<tgBot> <Seumas> Cheers :)
<tgBot> <jacobmdekker> @jacobmdekker, In this post you can see how it is and how it should be. https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JaapDekkerJMD/posts/4g6c6WQkBGL
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> @milkor73, Thanks. Ill do the Music app first and then ask :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Seumas, Sorry dont have a Pro5
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @Stereofont, Cool hint! Should I also update bootloader version or is that related to UBports?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @nfsprodriver, It seems to be only Nexus 5, which is getting a bit tired. Also only about what is functionally useful, not cosmetic. If splash screens sow Mickey Mouse it doesn't really matter [apart from copyright infringement] 😂
<tgBot> <tydell> Bq E4.5 is my daily driver. Last week i saw that sometimes when battery is empty and then plugged AC adapter in my phone is starting to load baterry from 62% not from 0%. Is there possibility to do some battery calibration or maybe reset battery settings or something?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, This statement makes no sense wrt Nexus 5
<tgBot> <Flohack> @tydell, No Idea but its also possible that battery is dying slowly. BQ did not put in the greatest batteries, and already last year ppl complained about dying batteries on those devices
<tgBot> <dohbee> Maybe just replace the battery
<tgBot> <dohbee> E4.5 is like 4 years old now
<tgBot> <tydell> I also think that battery is dying, this is something like 3-4 years old phone but  i don't need anything more, it suits me well with UT :)
<tgBot> <Mattias> Anyone else with battery issues after updating to ota-3? I did a full charge and reboot, but the power curve is still going steep downwards :( I am using a meizu mx4
<tgBot> <Mattias> After 4 hours the phone has only 60% left with almost no usage
<tgBot> <dohbee> does `top` in Terminal app show something using the CPU constantly or such?
<tgBot> <Rawcode> hi guys. i'm trying to develop some stuff, but i get this error if i use clickable command
<tgBot> <Rawcode> Asking for root to start docker … [sudo] password di federico:  … Asking for root to start docker … Command '['docker', 'ps']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<tgBot> <Rawcode> is that normal?
<tgBot> <Mattias> @dohbee, Not really, terminal itself and for the rest unity8 related processes, but not more than a few %
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok, maybe something preventing deep sleep, but not sure what
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Is ota 3 out on the bq e5hd? This is what i gwt with systemimagecli i
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/j0wRlrMB/file_3082.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Rawcode, Paging @neothethird or @bhdouglass
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jo_Led, You haven't installed Ubuntu Touch from UBports yet
<tgBot> <bhdouglass> @Rawcode, Do you have docker installed and running?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Rawcode, did you set it up correctly? http://clickable.bhdouglass.com/en/latest/install.html
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Zzz really? I did install with mdt a while ago and thought this is the legacy version and thats why its different than the tablet.
<tgBot> <gouchi> is it related to this issue https://github.com/bhdouglass/clickable/issues/20 ?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Jo_Led, MDT is not maintained by us, so maybe it still linked to the old version. You can use the ubports installer to switch to ubports, make sure not to select the wipe option to keep your data: github.com/ubports/ubports-installer
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, 'Legacy' in MDT means UBports UT revision 1
<tgBot> <bhdouglass> @gouchi, Seems unlikely. Did you use the ppa?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Stereofont, but he's still on canonical
<tgBot> <gouchi> @bhdouglass, I use snap and I  got the issue mentioned in the ticket
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @neothethird, Seems like MDT didn't work. Installer should fix, for sure
<tgBot> <Seumas> @Flohack going back to my question yesterday about should Ubports provide these baseband updates. You think it might not be safe. But why, exactly, if Android devices can provide these in their own OTAs? Surely there isn't a UT limitation preventing this feature? And if it isn't safe for everyone and requires a little more CLI skills, perhaps you could offer it to those who request it, with a diaclaimer and safety warning?
<tgBot> <bhdouglass> @gouchi, Try using the ppa, see if that works better for you
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @neothethird, Thanks. Will try now. Backing up first though.
<tgBot> <gouchi> @bhdouglass, Ok I will try and report if I get an issue
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Seumas, the way updates work in android vs ubuntu is quite different, indeed. i'm not sure if there is any way to update the radio firmware too, from the ubuntu update process
<tgBot> <bhdouglass> @gouchi, 👍
<tgBot> <Seumas> *disclaimer
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Seumas, it's always a good idea to test something with more tech-savy users first, if we see that no issues come up, we can make it the default and for example flash it in the installation process, but we can't just ship it and ask questions later
<tgBot> <neothethird> not that we can't do release early release often, but we can't risk bricking devices
<tgBot> <Seumas> I'm reasonably tech-savvy, but hints in the right direction do help.
<tgBot> <Seumas> So does anyone know where the "modem partition" is?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Seumas, no idea what it is, as i've never seen such message on a nexus device
<tgBot> <Seumas> Seems odd that firmware can be successfully flashed to N5 but I'm having trouble on the Pro 5.
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, not terribly odd. n5 is older, and pro 5 is exynos so may do some things differently than standard
<tgBot> <Javacookies> anyone tried exagear desktop? is it good and possibly compatible with UT?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Well I don't think you would have seen it as a matter of course unless you tried to update radio firmware from a desktop terminal and the phone in fastboot.
<tgBot> <dohbee> sure, but i've flashed radio firmware on both n4 and n5 multiple times
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Javacookies, they are not tsrgeting ut. i emailed them but they think that ut is end of life.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Well then the fastboot script on your desktop would have mentioned it. Albeit not necessarily where this partition is located.
<tgBot> <Seumas> And I'll ask again: can I get TWRP on this device or does UT preclude it? Did UT overwrite and wipe it on installation?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Seumas, I don't think you can use stock TWRP no. Ubuntu has its own recovery and does occasionally replace it on updates
<tgBot> <Seumas> So I can't install it temporarily just to update the baseband?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Seumas, TBF the retail Ubuntu phone devices had different partitioning from the Android versions, and that is not done on Nexus and other ported devices as such. I don't know why that repartitioning at factory level would have removed any such "modem partition" though
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Seumas, I don't think it will help you to update the baseband, if the problem is a missing partition
<tgBot> <dohbee> did you have to repartition your phone to install ubuntu on it?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @KrisJacewicz, I see...it's a paid software anyway :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Javacookies, i would love to see more good paid software on Linux.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> LOL, I thought the notification sound in UT sounded exactly the same for telegram in desktop
<tgBot> <Seumas> No, I don't think I repartitioned it. Unless flashing the recovery.turbo.img caused that to happen but no, no manual repartitioning on my part.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> then I realized i have Windows on DVI with telegram on and my Nexus 5 (currently using) on HDMI, :D
<tgBot> <Seumas> How do we list the partitions?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If Meizu doesn't have official instructions for flashing the modem, I wouldn't do it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the 'other OS' that runs on your phone, and nothing will work correctly if it is missing or incorrect. You will have a brick.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Those official instructions are probably available somewhere, and it seems trivial for Android users to do.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Seumas, u can use gparted, it works very well but need to isntall on rootfs  not in a container
<tgBot> <Seumas> This goes back to why I requested that an owner of a development/burner Pro 5 could test this first. Optimally, even, they may have one Pro 5 on Flyme and another on UT. Then they could test the fastboot flash with both, using the Flyme as a control.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @KrisJacewicz, Nope, would not recommend that at all.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Android partitioning is super weird, as you know. Poking it with any stick is potentially very dangerous. :(
<tgBot> <Seumas> It would also help for them to tell me the size of their SWAP partition, as I asked last week, because that would further explain possible differences in the partitioning of my phone to their's (which may be an official Ubuntu device rather than reflashed from Flyme).
<tgBot> <Seumas> #ForScience
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is no swap partition
<tgBot> <Seumas> Sure about that?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah. There's a swapfile in some cases, that would be located on `userdata`
<tgBot> <Seumas> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/Gh1Y3DAc/file_3084.jpg
<tgBot> <Seumas> I thought swapfiles weren't a thing until Zesty or so?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep! That's probably `userdata/something.SWP`
<tgBot> <Seumas> Why would you disencourage a temporary installation of gparted?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The partitions on Android devices are not to be toyed with. Changing one can and will render the phone unusable.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Wow, previously i had problem when calling in speaker mode, my wife always said that she hear her own voice as terrible echo. Just finished call with her and now echo was gone! She said that voice was super clear. Just wondering which was the fix, ota3 or radio fw update..? I am very happy now.. 🙂👍
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> (Photo, 800x624) https://irc.ubports.com/Y1XTnxNI/file_3086.jpg
<tgBot> <Seumas> If I used it hands off, essentially as a microscope, read only and no changes though?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> I am connected. Device was in developer mode and was now put unto fastboot mode and nothing happens
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which installer and which platform are you on?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> ubports installer 0.1.9-beta
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> AppImage?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> no .deb installed with gdebi package manager
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> started from applications list
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It might work if you do `sudo ubports-installer` from a terminal.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox, I did not suggest gparted fr toying with partitions but just to browse them. If he decides to toy with them, it is his call and he should understand that it is a complicated problem.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Still, if something requires knowing where a partition is or how large it is on the phone, you're likely barking up the wrong tree
<tgBot> <dohbee> isn't fdisk installed by default anyway?
<tgBot> <dohbee> just do `fdisk -l /dev/mmc0` or whatever
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's just a super bad idea to poke at the partitioning, command line, GUI, or othetwise
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @UniversalSuperBox fdisk comes preinstalled. It's there to use it. gparted is just gui. There is nothing wrong in listing things. And that is what he asked for. If he is going to change partition layout, that is a hole another story on its own.
<tgBot> brhnkaya was added by: brhnkaya
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, well, in either case `fdisk -l` seems like much better advice than `make your / writable and install a bunch of extra stuff you don't actually need, just to list the partitions`
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @brhnkaya, Hello Burhan. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Seumas  you are talking about Pro 5, yes? Does it run on mediatek ? Because MX4 is, and there is a dedicated flashing software for it. You can read/write any partition or any writable flash memory on it. You can backup anything, even NVRAM. You can even clone from another device, whoch would clone IMEI and MAC. Which is considered illegal in many countires. But there is tool for that. It even comes for Linux but I was only able to get it to wor
<tgBot> Windows.
<tgBot> <brhnkaya> @Stereofont, Thx 😊
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @dohbee, absolutely yes
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, no, Pro 5 is Exynos SoC
<tgBot> <dohbee> well you can always pop open the thing, solder JTAG pins on, and have at it, too :P
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Jo_Led, I cant seem to exit this stupid fastboot mode.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @brhnkaya, Have you got Ubuntu Touch or a supported device?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jo_Led, Hold the power button until it reboots or do `fastboot continue` in a terminal
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, Phablet tools not installed maybe?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> i am even unplugged now
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Jo_Led, are you in fastboot on the phone? You sure you are waiting for fastboot not adb mode?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> holding power with all kinds of comoinations with the volume buttons doesnt do shit.
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> its black screen and says "=> FASTBOOT mode..."
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, Nexus 5? Power button?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> maybe cable problem, I had that couple of times
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> BQ E5HD
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> well i doubt its the cable because i could connect the phone to laptop and the ubports installer put it in this fastboot mode
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Jo_Led, it might not be the cable at all, but cable problem is not binary: good or bad cable. Sometimes it is in between. I had that few times.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, Unfortunately, can still be
<tgBot> <dohbee> plug in to usb and run "fastboot reboot"
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> with this dumb phone i cant even remove the battery. *annoyed*
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, i doubt the usb cable has any bearing on whether an untethered device can reboot out of fastboot
<tgBot> <dohbee> although it's a bit weird if the menu selection doesn't work at all
<tgBot> <dohbee> anyway, i have to go for now
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, I suggest Welcome Room to review the install. Install discussions can go on a long time
<tgBot> <Seumas> Will state again, I want to observe only, not to experiment :)
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Stereofont, finally it just rebooted after pressing randomly on the buttons of the phone again.... trying daltons sudo command now
<tgBot> <Seumas> I appreciate your warnings about the risks of upgrading these firmware. But at the same time, that's basically asking me to be content with no hotspot. Every modern smartphone should have that functionality, or a route to regain that functionality.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Seumas, You might need Odin on windows. There might not be a regular fastboot. Really not sure, that's why I stuttet
<tgBot> <Seumas> Odin is a Samsung thing, right? Does that apply here though?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> that's the problem ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd only do it with official (or XDA confirmed, I guess) instructions.
<tgBot> <Seumas> The problem is we don't know, you mean? Is the chipset by Samsung?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, Exynos is Samsung's thing
<tgBot> <Seumas> Right OK.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> it is possible to create hotspot with "nmcli". i used to use that when n4 was my daily driver.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, Have you checked with a couple of other random SIMs in case it is a problem with your network provider?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @UniversalSuperBox, That seems to have done it. Strange, because it asked me for my password when started from the applications list, and then the problem happenend. now it says downloading file 1 of 12. and its progressing in %. thanks!
<tgBot> <Seumas> Let's go down a bit of hypothesis here. In the temporary absence of @mariogrip you might be able to speak for him Dalton. If he were to test this on his Pro 5, and in the unlikely event of a brick, wouldn't he be able to refresh back to UT? As it isn't his daily driver, he might be able to accept this. Again though, hypotheticals!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The radio firmware can break the everything. I have no doubt about that.
<tgBot> <Seumas> @Stereofont I will try that if my parents will lend me their SIMs and if they are Nano size. But hotspot worked beautifully on my MX4 with the same SIM I cut down for the MP5.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Dalton, so the word is "can" or "may" rather than "will"?
<tgBot> <Seumas> And, you're saying a tester wouldn't be able to recover a brick? I thought that was achievable with "soft bricks".
<tgBot> <samitormanen> i have experience only N4 and N5 with radio fw flashing. i dont know is it possible to do in other devices
<tgBot> <Seumas> You don't have other devices?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> nexus devices may be different because they are designed to be developer devices. bricking nexus is hard..
<tgBot> <samzn> Bricking any modern phone is hard
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Seumas, no
<tgBot> <samzn> Except iphones and the N9, theyre nigh impossible
<tgBot> <samzn> I remember when I've accidentally zeroed the bootloader partition
<tgBot> <Seumas> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: The radio firmware can break the everything. I have no doubt about that.
<tgBot> <Seumas> @UniversalSuperBox ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, Lebara, Asda. <£1
<tgBot> <Seumas> One fact I can cling to is that upgrading radio firmware is most definitely achievable on the MP5 for Android. So the hardware is not a problem.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Right, but I'm a little cheapskate and moreover want fast gratification :)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> what phone we are talking about?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, You could reinstall Android and then return
<tgBot> <Seumas> Pro 5, MP5 and turbo plus are my nicknames for it.
<tgBot> <Seumas> Lionel, you mean to upgrade the baseband then come back to UT?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, Exactly
<tgBot> <Seumas> I considered that but then I remembered I spent half an hour after getting the phone messing around with it on Flyme, upgrading etc. So surely the baseband would have been upgraded to. But then the version wasn't retained as I flashed over to UT... I guess?
<tgBot> <Seumas> *upgraded too
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, The Meizu cannot upgrade the radio by flashing it with fastboot only?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, I think that is maybe the point. You have the latest firmware version already and still it doesn't work
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, You get 4g but can't create a hotspot?
<tgBot> <Seumas> It *might* be able to @Flohack but the issue might be that I've tried to upgrade it with .bin files rather than .img files (the latter of which I can't seem to find).
<tgBot> <Seumas> @Stereofont yes very much so. Actually, I can create it, see the indicator options go green, even have the little hotspot indicator logo come up, but my other devices do not see the WiFi network.
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> thanks for LSD.. i needed it..
<tgBot> <Seumas> Fwd from Stereofont: I think that is maybe the point. You have the latest firmware version already and still it doesn't work
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @andreasimonetti, As in drugs?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, Have you tried WiFi Scanner with your tablet?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Georgecloon, Pounds, shillings, pence
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> LSD as in currency?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> limited slip differential 😃
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Don't forget today's community update will begin in just over 2 hours.  Go and get the link at the official News Stream: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot> <Seumas> I don't think so. If we look at my readout from list-modems, we see that the firmware is dated October 2015. There's been many since then.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, WiFi Scanner will show whether there is a signal or not
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> is a game😁
<tgBot> <Seumas> Will try WiFiScanner in a minute.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> what's the surprise??? too bad it's already 12:30 am here :(
<tgBot> <Seumas> If this whole hotspot issue gets some airtime on the community update, that would be great :(
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @Jo_Led, Zzzzzzzz... Adp push failed to push those 13 downloaded files. Love it
<tgBot> <Seumas> Here we have ample evidence that MP5 at least *appears* to be pushing a hotspot:
<tgBot> <Seumas> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/v0T4QcYl/file_3088.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, Are you looking on 2.5 or 5?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Just about to load the scanner on my M10.
<tgBot> <Seumas> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/gxY40urg/file_3093.jpg
<tgBot> <Seumas> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/hy0RJ8Ad/file_3091.jpg
<tgBot> <Seumas> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/1Mw0CV1r/file_3094.jpg
<tgBot> <Seumas> Nada.
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Now after trying again it fails when flashing recovery and boot images:
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> debug: Using native platform tools! … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb kill-server … debug:  … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb -P 5038 kill-server … debug:  … debug: Running platform tool exec asar cmd [object Object] -P 5038 start-server … debug: adb shell: echo 1 … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb -P 5038 shell echo 1 … debug:  … debug: adb shell: getprop ro.product.device … debug: Running platform to
<tgBot> getprop ro.product.device … debug:  … debug: getprop: vegetahd … debug: adb shell: cat /etc/system-image/channel.ini … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb -P 5038 shell cat /etc/system-image/channel.ini … debug:  … debug: adb shell: echo 1 … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb -P 5038 shell echo 1 … debug:  … debug: reboot to bootloader … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb -P 5038 reboot bootloader … debug: fastboot: w
<tgBot> platform tool exec asar cmd fastboot devices … debug:  … debug: reboot to bootloader [DONE] err:null … debug: Running platform tool exec asar cmd fastboot devices … debug: Running platform tool exec asar cmd fastboot devices … info: Download startCheck … info: checked: recovery-vegetahd.img … info: Exists /home/johannes/.cache/ubports/images/vegetahd/recovery-vegetahd.img … info: Download complete … info: done downloading(once listener) … 
<tgBot> Object] … debug: Running platform tool exec asar cmd fastboot flash recovery "/home/johannes/.cache/ubports/images/vegetahd/recovery-vegetahd.img" … error: Devices: Error: Fastboot: Unknown error:  sending 'recovery' (10046 KB)... … FAILED (data transfer failure (Protocol error)) … finished. total time: 0.342s
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> (Photo, 802x626) https://irc.ubports.com/NYlEBrsu/file_3096.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you try yo do that last command exactly as it did on the terminal?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> ?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> sudo ubports-installer?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, When you turn hotspot 'off' and run WiFi Scanner again, do any of those disappear?
<tgBot> <Seumas> Will try. Should I switch it off from the indicator or from settings menu?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> i use hotspot always from settings
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Settings seems more final. It would eliminate any naming problem
<tgBot> <samitormanen> i had some problems using indicator menu
<tgBot> <samitormanen> there is some problem if user use OWN password when creating hotspot. i use generated one
<tgBot> <Seumas> Always use generated ones.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> at least with N5. and N4 hotspot never worked without commandline wizardness
<tgBot> <samitormanen> using nmcli i had only open hotspot but it was better than nothing. i used it only middle of nowhere ideep in the woods 😁
<tgBot> <Seumas> A couple of the networks flashed on and off over the space of a couple minutes, but I mean, they're clearly just home WiFi networks.
<tgBot> <Seumas> OK Sami, please talk me through running the hotspot via nmcli?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Seumas, If you could limit connections to one, it wouldn't matter quite so much about being open?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Seumas, +1
<tgBot> <Seumas> Good point!
<tgBot> <samitormanen> ok. let me find my memos..
<tgBot> <Seumas> Hahaha :)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> ok. first. open terminal. run command "nmcli con show"
<tgBot> <samitormanen> you should see all wifi connections and hotspots
<tgBot> <samitormanen> run "nmcli connection add type wifi ifname '*' con-name my-hotspot autoconnect no ssid my-local-hotspot"
<tgBot> <samitormanen> nmcli connection modify my-hotspot 802-11-wireless.mode ap 802-11-wireless.band bg ipv4.method shared
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Seumas if you now run that first command again. nmcli con show , you should see that new hotspot available
<tgBot> <samitormanen> you can now enable it with "nmcli con up my-hotspot"
<tgBot> <samitormanen> "nmcli con show" again and you should see it active ready to connect some device to it
<tgBot> <samitormanen> basically thats it. when you dont need it anymore, use command "nmcli con down my-hotspot" to disable it. next time you enable it again with "nmcli con up my-hotspot" and so on..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> that is open hotspot so passwd required.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> #Unofficial #DontDoAtHome … So I added new funtion to ATU root tools for resizing your rootfs. Most of you will not want to make rootfs writable, and it's alright. But some of you are doing it anyways. So to those of you I want to say that if you already to remount your rootfs as wrtable, then you might as well just resize it. On Nexus 5 the rootfs is a loopback device, not a partition, so this process is very easy. And on Meizu MX4 the rootf
<tgBot> actually a partition, and ATU will not let you resize it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/z7c6lqmw/file_3098.jpg Nexus5, default rootfs size is 2G, but the internal storage is 32G (some models have 16G)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/gtM1rlpT/file_3100.jpg switching over to ATU root tools
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/LRjr2MH9/file_3102.jpg open the "rootfs size" drawer...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/JcqlLEm2/file_3104.jpg set your new size in GB...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/iP5wZhWo/file_3106.jpg I set 10G
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0nTQw9NL/file_3107.jpg after pressing resize you will need to confirm
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/5pHCBVI1/file_3109.jpg it will resize on the fly
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/DTFDqBb4/file_3111.jpg then will ask you to reboot, best use the button
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/8YS9uxnb/file_3112.jpg after reboot I hv 10G on my rootfs. On my other nexus5 I have 15G
<tgBot> <Ringo Kätzel> Hey folk,  … I was wondering what would be the easiest and most direct way to get an device already flashed with ubports. So, why not offering and buying within the community?! My suggestion would be to set up a kind of classified ads in the forum or directly on the page on ubports next to the recommended phones.  … What do you think?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @KrisJacewicz damn, thats cool! 👍
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @samitormanen, thank you, more fun stuff will be coming ;)
<bshah> (FYI you can resize rootfs without making it read-write I believe)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bshah, yes, ATU does it without making rootfs writable
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ACTUALLY, it does ensure it is read-only before resizing. Even if it was rw, the ATU will make it ro, then resize.
<tgBot> <Michele> what are the advantages to resize the rootfs?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Ringo Kätzel, Probably there are some with BQ phones or Meizu MX4 who want to move on. Those could be good for beginners who just want to try UT. Otherwise, a relationship with a phone brand would be a very convenient 'out-of-the-box' option
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @Michele, if you want to install apps via apt directly to your device
<tgBot> <Javacookies> like what I'm doing right now becuase I can't make libertine work LOL
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Michele, basically rootfs on UT is read-only and users should not need to use it, or care about how big or small it is. Some of us users here want to use it though. We remount it from read-only to writable. And then the extra space is useful to us. But it is not something that a regular ut user would ever need to care about. If you are just running click apps, you wiull never need this. … If you are interested in xmir, then Libertine is the
<tgBot> official suggested way, but for different reasons not all of us here are interested in libertine.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I'm interested with libertine but it's not working :P
<tgBot> <Michele> ah ok, thanks. it's a useful feature, then
<tgBot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/pmUH11co/file_3114.jpg
<tgBot> <Javacookies> if you do it, you can have something like this on your phone! :D
<tgBot> <Javacookies> oh no, I'm being talkative again, I might get banned again from Supergroups :P
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Javacookies, +1, we're using nexus5 in the same way, but I also use ssh with x forwarding a lot, because I don't always hv bt kbd with me
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @KrisJacewicz Are there some details on each functions?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @nfsprodriver, yes, I started wiki, here for the root tools: https://sourceforge.net/p/all-things-ubuntu-library/wiki/Root%20tools/
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the rootfs resizing is a function I just added today, so have not yet updated the wiki, will do it tomorrow
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and will keep updating as time goes
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Great! Do you know issues about system updates after resizing rootfs or should it work without problems?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> it worked on my Nexus 7...it's still on Canonical image though and not sure if it'll mess up OTAs
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz your job is simply amazing and very welcome as usual. Thank you for your effort.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @nfsprodriver, ATU only allows resizing rootfs that is a loopback device. So ie on MX4 you will not see that option. OTA update will replace your entire rootfs with a new one. After OTA, your rootfs will again be 2G. So keep your data on your userspace. After OTA, resize rootfs again if you want it big, and re-run all your apt-get install... (can save a script in your home somewhere for using after OTA )
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Kris. Is I install ATU now. When you launch newer versions I will have to update it manually right ?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @malditobastardo, thank you, so far root tools were getting updates, but I am soon going to release bunch of new gfeatures for non-root ATU, for everyone to enjoy, not only those who play around with rootfs.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Download from sourceF again and reinstall right?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @malditobastardo, yes, I have not yet implemented automatic updates. But I will.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @KrisJacewicz, Uhm, okay. I'll try. Thank you :D
<tgBot> <Javacookies> and please improve the UI if possible.... make it look somewhat modern? :D
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies, Lol. Tbh. I love the classic old look
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> On my N5 it's said: resizing loopback device failed.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Javacookies, I have so little time that UI is at the end of my concerns. But anyone who want to contribute welcome. Including UX design.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz, Indeed
<tgBot> <Javacookies> do you also get notifications for this supergroup? it's turned off but I still get them
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @nfsprodriver, I can help you tomorrow, cuz heading to bed now. hit me up on PM, and I can see tomorrow what is different on your n5
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Don't hurry 😅
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @KrisJacewicz, hopefully u installed dependencies (see the README on the ATU page)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Good night!
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Good night kris
<tgBot> <Javacookies> there were a lot of development going on before Canonical dropped Unity8...multiple windows in xmir, menus, workspace switcher,etc....I wonder when we'll get them on UBports...perhaps after 16.04
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Javacookies, from my sleep: you hv multiple windows in xmir, you jist dont hv any window manager by default. U can install one yourself though.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I installed matchbox it's good enough
<tgBot> <Javacookies> but there was an on-going development before to actually put other windows into separate windows
<tgBot> <Javacookies> and there were parent child windows, you can move them together ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> matchbox is very limited and maximizes evey window.  … I installed xvfb on my Nexust i ran entire xfce hraphical session in it. Used it with VNC. … I literally am.puttin gmy phon in airplane mode now cuz otherwise i keep checking this chat :P
<tgBot> <Javacookies> you should share your setup with me first thing in the morning LOL
<tgBot> <Javacookies> and BTW, I just got x forwarding working via USB on Windows
<tgBot> <Javacookies> looks like I will be distracted when I get back to work :P
<tgBot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/8FUcYvqD/file_3116.jpg
<tgBot> <Javacookies> okay time to sleep and stop annoying people here :D
<tgBot> <Marcos> I got the code of a click software (knowndict) from sourgefoce. The author told me it is an IDE project. I tried to compile with sdk but I was unable to do it (not so familiar with programming). Anyone knows an easy way to compile it to get the click package?
<tgBot> <gouchi> @gouchi, @bhdouglass I reproduce the issue with the PPA https://github.com/bhdouglass/clickable/issues/20
<tgBot> <samitormanen> voin kuvitella 😱
<tgBot> <bhdouglass> Ok, so if your issue is with the docker group already existing then you shouldn't have to run setup-docker. You should be good to start developing
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1066x1042) https://irc.ubports.com/Qq7qFe2D/file_3118.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ....go, go, gadget Community Update!  I love the tension.  That's quality drama.  Bait... hook.
<tgBot> <gouchi> @bhdouglass, ok thank you
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> BOOM
<tgBot> <bhdouglass> @gouchi, You're welcome!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UBports News Channel: and.... … WE ARE LIVE! … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyp5xI54j5M
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Pin with notifications. ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that hat is something awesome, Flo.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @wayneoutthere, 🤘
<tgBot> <XavierXX> So is there a list of all the telegram channels related to ubports?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Looks like a Bob Marley wig...
<tgBot> T2hhbmEK was added by: T2hhbmEK
<tgBot> <Andi_friede> Yeahhh already on...😎
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Welcome @T2hhbmEK and tune into YT right now :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Bye Bye Cannon Nickels!
<tgBot> <XavierXX> Is there any crypto wallet app for ubports currently?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Marius is selling BUNS again
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @wayneoutthere, True. Dalton also!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Mr. Grips is influencing our pronunciation!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> OTA-3 happened and high five
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @T2hhbmEK, Hello Liwei.Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Sorry to break the party but if the camera/video playback is not possible on the hammerhad (Nexus 5 if is still any one who do not know what is that) is it possible to remove N5 from supported devices?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @T2hhbmEK, Check out our Chinese language group!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> ❤️❤️❤️
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> great job ubports team!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> smart idea! use a 'Fiscal Year End' method and set the date as you like
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @wayneoutthere, +1
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Honey... But I still have feelings for you?  Is it over?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/V9Ckm3VX/file_3120.jpg
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Hiw to watch on ubport community update
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ebetonro, Is this a question you want to be answered by us live?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> If you want and can
<tgBot> <Flohack> Lets see
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I'm not pushing but I need to know if I need a new phone model
<tgBot> <ebetonro> ty @Flohack
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 364x544) https://irc.ubports.com/GfIHUsRj/file_3122.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/6Z7y0002/file_3123.jpg
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> 😂 I'd seen this...
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @wayneoutthere tooo small
<tgBot> <ebetonro> way to small
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> true
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 😀
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> 😂😱
<tgBot> <ebetonro> we need marius hat to get biggerrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<tgBot> clannad was added by: clannad
<tgBot> <anpok> @wayneoutthere, thanks for wearing trouseres!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @clannad, Hello Haruhi. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko was added by: AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @anpok, +1
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> @Stereofont, Thanks
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> :D
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Same guy as @clannad
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @anpok, you have given me new ideas..
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Seems my other account is having problems in public groups
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko, Hello Mikuru-chan Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <ebetonro> no no no no ... @wayneoutthere please noooooo
<tgBot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, no fanks
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> pg-13!! pg-13 !!
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @wayneoutthere, You can (not) wear anything you want in the podcasts!
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Crash_Burn, agree
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> alright
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Love you Gripsgarden
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Btw was going to ask about how to start support for a new device
<tgBot> <ebetonro> https://ubports.com/survey/fill/upvote-your-device-5/89600f04-531e-4ca6-b9a3-2e9a1b14dcb4
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/qdtB5RSi/file_3125.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko, There is a live broadcast right now so you will not get a very immediate response 😀
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Oneplus 2, I'm halfway through creating an aosp device tree
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Stereofont, I just give him the link
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Just need to fix these kernel headers
<tgBot> <ebetonro> https://ubports.com/survey/fill/upvote-your-device-5/89600f04-531e-4ca6-b9a3-2e9a1b14dcb4
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyp5xI54j5M
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Fully agree.  The amount of progress in 8 months has been amazing and 2018 will be exponential
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Thanks Flo for all your hard work!
<tgBot> <XavierXX> It's such a shame ubports is not dual bootable as I can't dedicate  my phone to it as I need it for work software
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> 🎉🎉🎉
<tgBot> <samitormanen> How many users do we have right now?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 10000?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Well, about 30000 downloads and I"m guessing that 5% or more must be users
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> just my guess
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> stats.ubports.com is only useful in aggregate
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Does that mean UT is number 3 worldwide?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, hat'
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, that's why i made a low ball guess out of it
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Crash_Burn, 😂😂😂
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox this livestream is missing some christmas music
<tgBot> <vanyasem> as well as christmas decorations
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it's not as warm as i want it to be
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @vanyasem, look at Marius and think again
<tgBot> <ebetonro> :D
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I love that hat btw @mariogrip
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i have a question for @neothethird. when will the t-shirts get out? i really want one!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> WHA??????
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> tell us ...HOW
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Woooooooowwwww
<tgBot> <samitormanen> damn!!!
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> Mindblown!!!
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> yay
<tgBot> <vanyasem> OOOOOOOH
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Man, you did it!!!
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> WE WON!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> HYPE TRAIN.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> BOOM
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> The world is ours!!!!!
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 🤘🤘🤘🤘🤘
<tgBot> <Tina119> I hate you,Wayne 🙄
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @mariogrip  I`m going to kill you all :))) total world mobilde domination is one step close
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Oooohh yeah
<tgBot> <ebetonro> :D
<tgBot> <albincepa> 😄
<tgBot> <samitormanen> this will help a lot.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> to get more users.. wow
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Will you release the instruction? 😂
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip
<tgBot> <ebetonro> no hardware support is what we want and need
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> yep
<tgBot> <ebetonro> stay in your box you damn app
<tgBot> <Christof> was hoping for a new supported device, but for many (potential) users this will be great news and may boost ubports usage
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> i have a feeling this will be shit for bq phones
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Jo_Led, +1
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Christof, join @halium and look for porting progress here: https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> called it.
<tgBot> <Christof> @vanyasem, thanks for the links, very useful!
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> Will FP2 and the Pro5 get android apps?
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> being a core device I supose FP2 would, but does it have hardware capable of that?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> QUESTION: Marius said no for BQ phones. Does he also mean no for BQ Tablet (M10) for this Anbox?
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Candy crush 😝😝
<tgBot> <XavierXX> So the oneplus one is currently unsupported by halium :(
<tgBot> <samitormanen> is N5 powerful enough?
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> With this I think you maybe won't need dual boot.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Snapdragon 800, hm, should be :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Christof, you can also ping me for details, i do porting myself as a part of halium project
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @samitormanen, Yes! all core devices will be supported
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> will snaps not be availlable at all or will they only be considerer only for core devices?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @mariogrip wonderful! Good job guys!!!!
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Marius and all others, you made my Christmas best I ever had 😂. Even if it eventually won't work (on N5).
<tgBot> <XavierXX> Is the one plus one considered legacy or core?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @XavierXX, Core
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> I can't handle so many good news in one go
<tgBot> <XavierXX> @Flohack, Thank you :)
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> tell us more about snaps
<tgBot> <Tina119> @wayneoutthere, You are BAD 🙄
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> @ebetonro, But why
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Hmm what's happening?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> But don't get us all wrong: The focus should be Xenial itself, not Anbox, right?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (not watching live stream at moment)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Whatsapp for ut
<tgBot> <dohbee> notsapp
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @Flohack a big bow to you old champ thank you
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> You can playback Videos on N5 using my UTmedia app ;)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> is there any phone anywhere near daily driver with 16.04? @mariogrip
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bhushanshah, You missed the big think
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/R5ZraeGY/file_3127.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/c5zCGQt4/file_3129.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/m96g3Gpo/file_3131.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> @mariogrip, @bhushanshah
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> Wow you got anbox to run??
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Nice
<tgBot> <Flohack> @rogieroudshoorn, yesss
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Is it 16.04?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @nfsprodriver, do not get me wrong but I want the videoplayback for apps :D
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/s5n8Nlet/file_3132
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Anbox default with 16.04 or 16.04 before anbox? :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> snaps :(
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> (Sticker, 512x465) https://irc.ubports.com/1EaZH7cs/file_3133
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @ebetonro, Of course, but as a workaround it works.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, This
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Utmedia got updated today
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> As a great workaround   thank you @nfsprodriver
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yes, just a blind update of the mediaelement base. https://www.github.com/mediaelement/mediaelement
<tgBot> <dohbee> with the death of "ubuntu personal" snaps are going to be a massive pain
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @nfsprodriver, agree and thank you for that but you said it yourself it is a temporary workarround
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Guys
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> I asked if there are any instructions on adding support for a device
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> I certainly did not want to just "upvote" a device
<tgBot> <Flohack> @AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko, Bad timing, everyone is hyping smth else... You are an experienced porter/Android dev?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> When will we be able to run windows phone apps?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko, Sorry I thought you wanted a device to get supported by the team that is my fault
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> @ebetonro, Nah
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @PhoenixLandPirate, 😳🤣
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Im preparing an aosp tree to support this
<tgBot> <ebetonro> big appologies
<tgBot> <Flohack> @AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko, Please join this group: https://t.me/halium
<tgBot> <Flohack> You need a Halium comaptible tree for furhter steps towards Ubuntu Touch support
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> When do we expect an RC for 16.04?
<tgBot> <XavierXX> Is there any Native high def audio player available for ubtouch currently?
<tgBot> <dohbee> what does "high def audio" mean?
<tgBot> <XavierXX> Formats like Flac
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't think any of the phones have Intel HDA chipsets
<tgBot> <dohbee> does flac not work in stock music app?
<tgBot> <anpok> it does
<tgBot> <XavierXX> Great ;) as the stock android one doesn't
<tgBot> <anpok> high def audio player imo means players that support USB DAC
<tgBot> <anpok> i.e. mpd
<tgBot> <dohbee> lol
<tgBot> <dohbee> "high def audio" makes no sense to me. it's not like audio is made of pixels
<tgBot> <ebetonro> One question from me: What Did Santa Prepare for upbports community? Answer: Antbox :D
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ebetonro, 😍😍😍
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Thanks everyone for making Ubuntu interesting again. All of the work and progress is impressive and encouraging. @mariogrip et al, and the whole community
<tgBot> <dohbee> a box of ants?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @dohbee, a big one
<tgBot> <Alex_WLBI> You are so great guys!
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Thank you!! 🤘🤘🤘
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Great 2017... and here is to 2018 !!  Congrats everyone !
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Will Flo still work on telegram Ubuntu edition?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Happy Holidays. 🍹
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @PhoenixLandPirate, hope that will do
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> great guys, thanks so much
<tgBot> <ebetonro> now is time to prepare my trip
<tgBot> <ebetonro> see you guys in 2 weeks
<tgBot> <ebetonro> :D I have a plain to catch
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ❤️
<tgBot> <neothethird> @PhoenixLandPirate, yes
<tgBot> <Tina119> @wayneoutthere, I hate you 💔
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/79R8JPaP/file_3134
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Tina119, :(
<tgBot> <Tina119> @UniversalSuperBox, And I hate you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uhm... You okay?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Tina was in fact, not okay
<tgBot> <Tina119> @PhoenixLandPirate, I hate you too
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/yYS2sJQQ/file_3135.webp
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey, can we stop with that? We're all friends here
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or at least aquantinces
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or however you spell that
<tgBot> <Tina119> @UniversalSuperBox, I hate English...
<tgBot> <Tina119> I want to change to Chinese here
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/D0bqw9Cb/file_3136
<tgBot> <Tina119> (Photo, 782x766) https://irc.ubports.com/cdIgOlW8/file_3137.jpg
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Thank you to remove that. We have chicken at home 😳
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> So what was the big news, in short form? I can’t really watch a video here.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Android apps on the Ubuntu phone
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @stuartlangridge
<tgBot> <samitormanen> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0P61A2SA/file_3139.jpg
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> And focus is now on 16.04
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> Ah, gotcha. F-Droid? Or is Play Services support in the plan?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> We are going to rule the world !!🤠
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Android apps
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @stuartlangridge, F-droid yes
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> cool. That'll be useful for some people then!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Play services, I'm pretty sure Google has some restrictions for that kinda stuff
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Thanks guys qa update was awesome. Keep up the good work. I too wish you a Merry Christmas .. @mariogrip @UniversalSuperBox @neothethird  @Flohack and others who made all this possible. I also felt quite bad when I saw the news that canonical dropped the ut. That's when I joined the tg group. We came a long way from that place . Thanks to you guys who  made it to survive and flourish.  … And I wish all of you a happy new year. 😊
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @stuartlangridge, You can install play services if you want, or amazon appstore. really anything should work
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> OK. Interesting stuff!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jo_Led, Tablet is more powerful. My understanding is it will get
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Stereofont, Yes, the tablets will get it :)
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @mariogrip, Weeeeeee
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, I wish you a very merry Christmas and a happy new year, :)
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> The M10 family are the quintessential UT tablets. They should always get lots of love.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, Merry Chrismas tand a happy new year to you too ❤️
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @stuartlangridge A random, unrelated thought: Did you learn about Code-7? … https://goodwolfstudio.itch.io/code-7 … It's my present for the holidays
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @cibersheep, interesting. I'll take a look at the demo!
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @stuartlangridge, I've heard on Destination Linux that you like Graphical Adventures / IF so...
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> I do indeed.
<tgBot> Tom van den Brink was added by: Tom van den Brink
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> Thank you for the tip! And I'm happy to talk more about the subject too, although maybe in the DL channel rather than ubports :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, +1😍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Tom van den Brink, Hello Tom. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @stuartlangridge, I'm glad to know the «other one» interested in :D … CiberSheep is looking for te DL group in 3, 2, ...
<tgBot> <Tom van den Brink> @Stereofont, Thanks
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @Tom van den Brink, UBports also has a Dutch group. Your name seems Dutch, at least. https://t.me/UBports_NL
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @mariogrip, Ty
<tgBot> Gorsh2 was added by: Gorsh2
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, Hello Gorsh  Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> @Stereofont, This is such a bad bot
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> 😂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko, Haha. Who are you calling a bot?
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> @Stereofont, Everyone is a bot, if you see correctly
<tgBot> <OnurAltun> @AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko, too deep
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko, In part, but not only 😎
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Hi people... and bots
<tgBot> <T2hhbmEK> Just found a small filepath issue when I try to install Ubuntu touch on my macbook. Whoever interested may have a look at the new pull request I created.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, Have you got Ubuntu Touch or a compatible device?
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> @Stereofont, Yeah, a Nexus 4. I bought it just to try UT
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> though I still have it on dual boot using MultiROM
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @T2hhbmEK, 'On' a Macbook would be a first 😀
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Mostly because I'm not sure the LTE hack works on Ubuntu alone
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, It won't (easily) run on multiboot
<tgBot> <T2hhbmEK> @Stereofont, Ignore my crappy English
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Español?
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> @Stereofont, A guy ran HaruhiOS with stock kernel on multirom
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Since the stock kernel enforces selinux right from boot whole thing crashed
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, We have a Spanish group
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Sorry, I thought you were Lionelb, Lionel is a spanish name
<tgBot> <AstonishedByTheLackOfNeko> Because paths changed and selinux started denying everything
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> @Stereofont, Pasa el link :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, Also French and English 😀
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Indeed.
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Anyway, I'm trying to bring my phone to enjoy and support the UBports magic, but that stops me...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> UBports_es
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> There's not much I use in the Android side; but I'd like to keep the LTE hack and I'm not sure it would work after I install ubuntu only
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Thanks/Gracias
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, Join the Welcome Room from the welcome link
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> On it...
<tgBot> <T2hhbmEK> Well, install Ubuntu Touch on my oneplus one with a mbp. Believe or not, I've double checked my words with Google Translate. 😂
<tgBot> <Bolly> @Gorsh2 https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Thanks!
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, Lte hack?
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Yeah, the N4 had an LTE capable modem but Google for some reason didn't ship it as available.
<tgBot> <dohbee> They did, but a radio update disabled it
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Oh, ok. I don't have the full story...
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> The thing is, there's files around to enable it.
<tgBot> <dohbee> But if you flash the old radio fw, Ubuntu doesn't replace it
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Great then
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> The thing is, last time I checked (long time now) the Ubuntu official image didn't even have a LTE option for mako
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Like, I could flash the radio firmware, but then I had (to my limited knowledge) a way to tell my phone it should use it
<tgBot> <dohbee> You might need to run a script to do it.
<tgBot> <dohbee> What exactly was the "hack" you mentioned though?
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Well, that in itself.
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Perhaps "hack" isn't the proper term
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Anyone have a Nexus 4 on UT? Have 4g?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, pinging @wayneoutthere
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> I'll try it out anyway and tell you how it goes
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, So, you're saying 4g works under Ubuntu while using multirom?
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Yes.
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> installed the fw, changed the android settings, and it works on Ubuntu too
<tgBot> <dohbee> Weird
<tgBot> <dohbee> Should still work then with only Ubuntu
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Cool. I'll try it out in the next days and come back here to confirm then
<tgBot> Fabio7891 was added by: Fabio7891
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> Hello Ubports group ! … Is that true that in Ubuntu Touch there are web-apps instead designed apps like in Android and iOS ?
<tgBot> <mimecar> no, you have native apps
<tgBot> <mimecar> both class of apps
<tgBot> <dohbee> And html5 apps
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Fabio7891, Welcome Fabio! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Fabio7891, Have you tried Ubuntu Touch on a device yet?
<tgBot> <petya230> How can i build ubuntu touch with nougat device.tree?
<tgBot> <Mattias> (Photo, 1152x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/VUBMUFH0/file_3141.jpg
<tgBot> <sopernam> @Mattias, 😍
<tgBot> <Mattias> Still issues with the battery on mx4, any advice?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @petya230, I think there are a lot of misunderstandings there. Ubuntu Touch is not a derivative of Android
<tgBot> <dohbee> Technically, it sort of is
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Mattias, what issues? You don't know what the true percentage of the battery is, you mean?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @petya230, You can use Halium to get Ubuntu Touch running with an Android device tree
<tgBot> <dohbee> But I think you want the halium channel to discuss that
<tgBot> <petya230> @JBBgameich, I heard about this halium, but i dont know, how to use it, after i built it :l
<tgBot> <koni_raid> (Sticker, 357x512) https://irc.ubports.com/sgh12joN/file_3142
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mattias, It may be problems with what the app reports,  more than the actual state of the battery
<tgBot> <petya230> @dohbee, lol, halium has a channel?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @petya230, Yeah, it's where we chat about Halium
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And support porters
<tgBot> <petya230> Hm
<tgBot> <petya230> Kk
<tgBot> <petya230> Thanks!
<tgBot> <dohbee> Don't recall the URL though
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> If that's what you mean, I recommend you power off the phone and charge it. When you see the blue battery symbol charging, that is the *actual* percentage of the battery. The one UT reports is not always the same as this. Charge it to 100% while the phone is powered off, and when you turn it on again, the UT reported percentage should agree with it *for a while*, hopefully at least until you need to recharge it again.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I like to point people right to the Halium docs to start: http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> AFAIK this is not a software issue, but a hardware one, it also affects Android users of the MX4.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> @samitormanen thank you for your advice earlier, I will try to set up the hotspot via the terminal soon. I fell asleep (overworked before these holidays) then I watched Hobo With A Shotgun, so haven't had time to try it yet :P
<tgBot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Great movie
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> My parents didn't dig it though, sadly. I warned them it was a grand Guigonol grindhouse gorefest!
<tgBot> <dohbee> Lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> @JBBgameich, ...if Ubuntu Touch would boot with Halium, yes ^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It sure does
<tgBot> <samzn> 16.04 is halium based, isnt it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, not on the current devices
<tgBot> <samzn> Only with upstart instead of systemd
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> @Stereofont, Not yet. I am discovering this new OS for smartphones
<tgBot> antoniohuertes was added by: antoniohuertes
<tgBot> jmnemonix was added by: jmnemonix
<tgBot> <jmnemonix> @UniversalSuperBox, 👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @jmnemonix, Welcome Jano! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <jmnemonix> @Stereofont, thank you
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Fabio7891, Just for information, we also have a group in Italian
<tgBot> <Mark> I appreciate the efforts being made to keep our ageing phones running as you develop Ubuntu Touch for newer devices. I don't like the idea of having to give up on a device when the hardware still works fine. I donated to UBports as a thank you for your commitment. OTA3 seems to be running fine on my daily use E4.5. Can you 'see' how many of these so called legacy phones are still in daily use? I'll buy a core device if/when the old BQ decides to die bu
<tgBot> could still be quite a while away.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We don't have much for tracking of those devices.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://stats.ubports.com/ … The "total devices" stat is complete bogus, but the aggregated stats are useful
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> For example, Germany makes up about a quarter of our userbase.
<tgBot> <Schyken> @UniversalSuperBox, LOL, how does it manage to come up with that number?
<tgBot> <Mark> Mine gets used in Germany too but mostly in Scotland :) (wee Granddaughter in Hamburg)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Schyken, Long story
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @UniversalSuperBox, Could the push server be passed a model number? Non-identifying obviously.
#ubports 2017-12-24
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Hi! How can i install Anbox in my Ubuntu touch bq 5?
<tgBot> eszklar was added by: eszklar
<tgBot> <Fabio7891> @Stereofont, Yes yes. I have joined
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Is it possible to install Anbox in my Ubuntu touch bq 5?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> No, doesnt seem like it. Too weak. Tablet will get it though they Marius said.
<tgBot> <Jyoti> The tablet bq M5 already can get the Anbox?
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> M10 is said to get it after the 16.04 rebase is what i gathered.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 2018
<tgBot> <Jyoti> I have a BQ M10 tablet. I had Ubuntu and when Canonical anounced the end of Ubuntu Touch i changed it toAndroid. Maybe is time to come back to UBports, dont think so? ;-)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Jyoti you won't get an answer faster if you ask your question 10 times in 30 minutes
<tgBot> <vanyasem> no, it's not. instructions aren't out yet, anbox was just announced today
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it will be possible in the future I believe
<tgBot> <Jyoti> Sorry for asking so many times. But, the first time, i asked about the phone, the second time, i asked about the tablet (i have both)  :-) but, thanks a lot for the answer
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Just listening to todays video. "Hail to Xenial " ! This is fantastic news that older BQ devices might be supported for even longer! Also, a great summary of the 8 months of this project. Great work and thanks to all!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @XavierXX, @Javacookies has ut on multirom on Nezus 5, so he can twll u how to get dual boot, tripple boot, quadruplw boot, hexaduple boot... you get the meaning ;)
<tgBot> <technicalbird> @mariogrip thank you.. I was watching community update! And stopped immediately as you showed what's app working.. it was really required app. At least from Indian community its necessary features.. lots of love from India!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> wow i wake up scroll thru fees and left in shock how anbox landed out of suddwn! Super thankful for all that work in conspiracy to make this this xmas gift :D
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, Boom!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> A snowball rolling down a hill...getting bigger...gaining speed...getting stronger...
<tgBot> <dohbee> that's just IR blur
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but it is even more wondering on the second thought: … UT with halium sort of runs atop of android stack, and so, it becomes a sort of android in ut in android kind of russian matrioshka, lol (oversimplifying)
<tgBot> <dohbee> ut has always ran atop an android stack
<tgBot> <dohbee> like, a bunch of stuff is tied pretty tightly to android being underneath
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Its turtles all the way down.
<tgBot> <dohbee> turtledroids
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, there's a lot of tooling based on having Android in a container
<tgBot> <dohbee> the point of halium is not breaking it out of a container, is it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> nono
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a standardized way to have the container
<tgBot> <dohbee> ok, good
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It does break the Android system.img out of ubuntu.img, though
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just a mounting difference
<tgBot> <dohbee> will it allow clean locking of bootloader with that?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can the bootloader not be locked cleanly right now?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm pretty sure lock just means, "This image has the only signing key you should accept."
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Can I try anbox on Nexus 5 on 16.04 development Channel?
<tgBot> <dohbee> not sure about retail devices, but definitely not on nexus and such
<tgBot> <dohbee> because ubuntu is in the data partition, and locking apparently deletes the data
<tgBot> <dohbee> ie, ubuntu
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @technicalbird, Not yet. Install information hasn't been released yet.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Inside the next couple of weeks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Yeah, that happens.
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Ok.. thank you Dalton.. I will wait
<tgBot> <dohbee> too bad
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Even now, it should be possible to move `ubuntu.img` to the system partition
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> With a few changes to the initrd
<tgBot> <dohbee> is it large enough?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> System? Should be
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Some phones have a System partition > 4GB
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The problem is that System shouldn't be mounted read-write. Ever.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nor should anything inside of it. So that means no `mount / -o remount,rw`
<tgBot> <dohbee> well make the ubuntu rootfs a squashfs?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Overlayfs would make things pretty easy.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But overlayfs didn't hit the kernel until 3.18, so only Nougat or newer phones would hvae it
<tgBot> <dohbee> or backporting stuff
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Backporting a filesystem, though... That seems daunting
<tgBot> <dohbee> bah, why can't phones use UEFI and hardware with open source drivers and whatnot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because Qualcomm
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And the FCC
<tgBot> <dohbee> and the kleptocracy
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Qualcomm is starting to show signs of getting better, though
<tgBot> <dohbee> (not that i'm having much luck shopping for x86 hardware at the moment either)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Say what you will about Purism, but they're the only ones trying to rally around that idea
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Fascinating conversation, thanks guys.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is where problems get solved. :P
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, my current problem (for shopping for new ryzen system) isn't really related to drivers. AMD is doing pretty well in that respect
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ryzen is great. I can build a Halium tree in 12 minutes.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Without ccache
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> also typing `make -j16` is just fun
<tgBot> <dohbee> heh, yeah, and that's the early model :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If I may ask, where did you fit in the Ubuntu for Devices project @dohbee ?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> How does anbox play with Librem 5 then? (Speculation I know.)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Crash_Burn, Just like it plays on an x86 computer or an ARM phone
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not linked to the Android container at all.
<tgBot> <dohbee> i worked on the app/store scopes, app purchasing (and in app purchases), and middleware bits mostly
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ahhhhh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> To be clear: The Android container for hardware compatibility is not used to run apps. Anbox is another piece of software entirely.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks, that helps a lot.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @dohbee, I did purchase Cut the Rope ;P
<tgBot> <dohbee> heh
<tgBot> <Javacookies> how does switching channels through the update settings work? I want to use it but it could mess up with MultiROM setup … OTAs do work fine though
<lotuspsychje> streofont: changing channel to devel did the trick, tnx again mate!
<lotuspsychje> stereofont: ^
<tgBot> <technicalbird> Screenshot (Dec 24, 2017 10:56:03 AM)
<tgBot> <technicalbird> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/whP7aRac/file_3144.jpg Screenshot (Dec 24, 2017 10:56:03 AM)
<tgBot> <technicalbird> In community update 17.. it's concluded that there won't be any what's app.. but in community update 19 you did demo of it!! Technology is changing in weeks time
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Crash_Burn, It is actually cool conversation... Agreed
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Oneplus one daily driver users, i am interested about it's battery life? After yesterdays Community Update, my wife said that she wants Ubports compatible phone, with good battery life..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I know in my own experiance that N5 isn't very good in battery life even with new battery..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> That Anbox news was game changer to her, she has been testing Ubports occasionally, but lack of native, good working eg. whatsapp and instagram apps i am not been able to convince her to move Ubports.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Just an idea but, i could be cool if we have some battery stats app. Screen on time, app list with usage time per app.. Like android had. I am not a dev so i have not any idea how hard it is to make such an app..
<tgBot> <Ruben> @samitormanen, About 2 days with medium use. Easily 1 day with heavy use. Running on development chanbel.
<tgBot> <Ruben> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Z0EjyJ90/file_3146.jpg
<tgBot> <Ruben> @samitormanen, This is with a few hours playing music via bluetooth, browsing (wife and cellular), and about 30 minutes playing music video.
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Javacookies Kugi how did you make work SSH x-forwarding over USB in Windows? I'm interested too. Could you give the details? Maybe if you would like to share it and make it permanent by posting on UBports forum it would be great! Thanks.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> it's actually quite easy... install putty and xming (x server), enable rndis in UT … if you know how to enable ssh in UT then that's almost it
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I'll try to post in the forum when I have the time ;)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok. Thanks Ruben. Sounds good. 👍
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Javacookies, Thanks! I really appreciate! 😁👍 From what you said I only miss the rndis part.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> it's in the ADB settings in UT Tweak Tool
<tgBot> <Javacookies> it'll give your device an IP address when connected via USB
<tgBot> <Daniel> What a battery life compared to my FP2 with 14 hours without using it!
<tgBot> <samitormanen> With mobile data on, N5 survives maybe 20h at max, depending a lot of location. Wifi connected battery lasts near 50h. With gsm only (all data off) about 4-5 days.
<tgBot> <Ruben> Stable channel v2 gave me about 10 hours.  … Dev latest version and connecting to eduroam (wifi for universities, schools etc.) eats the battery in about 12 hours.
<tgBot> <Ruben> So there is still room for improvement
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Hey guys... I'm trying to flash UBports on a Nexus 4 (a.k.a. mako) following the website instructions, but it says "Channel ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu not found on server http://system-image.ubports.com"
<tgBot> Michi was added by: Michi
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> I thought it tried to get the devel image?
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Nevermind. I just made a mess with the lines break
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> It's loading now... wish me luck
<tgBot> <Flohack> @stuartlangridge, The push server indeed knows the model number and channel, since it was used by Canonical to send a broadcast about new updates to all devices. But also for the system image server where current stats come from we already have an idea to make the stats better looking
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Javacookies, Ok. Thanks for the hints. I will try whenever I'll have the chance to. The idea behind is to use UT apps on a Voghera screen when I'm at office, where unfortunately all the PC run the hated Windows 😉
<tgBot> <Javacookies> yeah, we have windows as well
<tgBot> <Javacookies> BTW, just to be clear, only x apps can be forwarded...not sure if native Qt apps are possible
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I hope that Anbox thingie can save my day with working android banking app. My bank refuses to fix their site, so i can't use it at all now. It is blocking my browser.. Only some crappy pda view is possible with near non usable ui..
<tgBot> <Aury88> Hi guys. Is it possible to extract the number of UBpotrs devices by the new notification service?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @lotuspsychje, Lotus: great that it fixed your problem!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @eszklar, Welcome Edward and Michi! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Guys, quick question... If I'm flashing with fastboot...should the phone (in FB mode obviously) say anything? Or it's just stay the same and I need to be patient?
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> It did nothing
<tgBot> <gouster4> Just wait. It should say momething that its sending it to phone at start of process, and then it should say when its done.
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> It didn't. Now I reboot and everything is the same...
<tgBot> <gouster4> Can u send me screenshot of cmdline, or log?
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> On the computer side?
<tgBot> <gouster4> Yeah
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Just the same
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=mako —channel=15.04/devel —bootstrap … [sudo] password for gorsh:  … 2017/12/24 05:53:45 Device is |mako| … 2017/12/24 05:53:45 Flashing version 172 from 15.04/devel channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device mako
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> And stays there
<tgBot> <gouster4> 2017/12/24 05:53:45 Flashing version 172 from 15.04/devel channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device mako … That should be maybe that message of sending it. Idk, i was using fastboot only in win.  … Can you type another command after that, or is that terminal busy? It should say you if its flashin, or not.
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> It stays busy
<tgBot> <gouster4> It should be good. But as i sayd, i was not using fastboos on GNU/Linux, so idk.
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> But it doesn't show anything on the phone side?
<tgBot> <gouster4> On my XZ my screen is not even initialized in fastboot, but when i had asus tablet, it should say somethin like downloading from pc. Just give it time about few hours, u will see.
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> I guess I'll go to bed then...
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> What scares me is that my usb port is flimsy. But I did check first with "fastboot devices" and didn't move it again, so hopefully it hasnt disconnected...
<tgBot> <gouster4> Maybe try it before goin to bed, and let it do until morning. As i sayd, i cannot help u more in that. Maybe someone with more skills in that.
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Don't worry... I need to sleep so that's how it's gonna be.
<tgBot> <gouster4> I recommend checkin if its connected using fastboot devices before flashing.
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> That's what I did
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> Anyway
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> thanks!
<tgBot> <gouster4> No problem.  Good luck.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, The installer says it is flashing when it isn't.  It is only flashing when you get a progress bar
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> But isn't that for downloading only?
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> The progress bar?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It says 'flashing one of 13'
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/509/looking-for-new-maintainer-developer-for-textsecure-signal-app Looking for a Signal dev
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Javacookies, Yeah, that's clear to me. Kris helped me to install an x-app in the UT background and I succeeded to start up it from my laptop by SSH; I didn't find out a way though to start up an app with SSH which lives into a Libertine container I got installed...Any clue to do so?
<tgBot> <Javacookies> libertine doesn't work on my Nexus 5 so I don't know
<tgBot> <Gorsh2> @Gorsh2, So; installed and I can confirm it took my LTE modem right away.
<tgBot> <Matteo> @Javacookies, I know that's a known issue with Nexus 5. On BQ devices it works like a charm.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> yeah...so I'm stuck with direct installs....so I will try resizing my rootfs..thanks Kris :D
<tgBot> luntik2012 was added by: luntik2012
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @jarlathreidy, ^____^ Absolutely amazing
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @luntik2012, Hello Nikita and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @technicalbird, Wire has a similar politics. No support for any device that we don't want type off.. There's the webapp though
<tgBot> <cibersheep> We might focus on Telegram and Matrix
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @cibersheep, 👍🏻 but Signal we need too.
<tgBot> <cibersheep> But they're not too kin to let others develp for it... so.
<tgBot> <cibersheep> What I mean is: we can put some effort to develop something that might get banned, get admited, get cutoff or put some effort into something that is welcoming development. … Of course, everyonw should center on what they want to do. Obviously
<tgBot> <advocatux> @cibersheep, In the link Florian has posted above, he said "Looking for a developer for Signal. Will get support from OpenWhisperSystems, we have established contact with them."
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @advocatux, Nice
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, Excellent! That is s big step forward
<tgBot> <Flohack> @cibersheep, Yes we were poking hard now xD but we need niw 1-2 devs to do our part
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Flohack, That sounds like a proper call :)
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Waldbursche, Sooooo... :)
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @cibersheep, And very achieval
<tgBot> Джаваскрипт уулу Эрмек was added by: Джаваскрипт уулу Эрмек
<tgBot> <Flohack> TBH we are lacking people who want to accept a challenge like this. Its for sure hard, but we cannot wait until we have a comfortable SDK and all documented. Calling all the hackers whoi do not need documents ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> You are coding with vi? Perfect, thats possible with UT, too.
<tgBot> <advocatux> I've just watched last Community Update. Great info & great hats, specially Marius's 😂 … I don't like antbox and I don't like such project sucking Ubports dev resources, but I understand the decision. So be it. … Merry Christmas And Happy New Year! … To conquer the World!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Джаваскрипт уулу Эрмек, Hello Эрмек and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @advocatux, Marius did all in his free time up to now ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> So no resources invested. Though now we need to put a little bit resources inside
<tgBot> <Ern_st> So further work will only happen to on xenial, correct ? Does ubuntu sdk will work with that ?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Yes the sdk should function as normal on xenial
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Just requires creating new build containers
<tgBot> <advocatux> Wishlist for 2018. Marius must get appropriate sleeping time 👍
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Ok, thanks.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, Or we all buy shares in Monster 😉
<tgBot> <advocatux> 🤣
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Flohack, ❤️
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @samitormanen, This is my exact story buy Kakao Talk
<tgBot> <Sunshine> hello everyone。Today, we have one, big news.The anbox running on    ubuntu touch.  in Version R19，What about pro5？
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> What I got from it, is that pro5 will be able to run it
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> I think we have more than one
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> the news about the BQ is also very good
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> I have multiple BQ
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> So I'm very happy
<tgBot> <Sunshine> Nowadays, pro5 is R14,  when can We have it.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> As far as Anbox goes, I remember using it on desktop Xenial and had some trouble installing/uninstalling programs on it. Something to do with the way the snap was set up and maybe updating it would have helped (but then again sudo snap refresh hardly *ever* seems to actually update snaps?!). And I think I maybe I uninstalled Anbox but then couldn't reinstall it? So I hope the R&D + testing for Anbox on Ubuntu Touch makes apps as easily
<tgBot> installable/removable as they are on Android itself.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Sunshine, It is experimental on Pro 5. In a couple of weeks you will be able to join that experiment but it will have some crashes and gaps
<tgBot> <Jonathan> Look forward to it being on pro 5 ☺
<tgBot> <Sunshine> wow, This is best news for half a year.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Sunshine, R14? You are still using Canonical version?
<tgBot> arpitjindal1997 was added by: arpitjindal1997
<tgBot> <Sunshine> no, i'm from ubports DEV version 61
<tgBot> <Sunshine> Why is pro5 always newer than other phones? Can he be changed?   pro5 is Superman.Please.....
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @TartanSpartan, I think snaps check for update four times a day anyway, so most of the time it’ll already have the update if there is one?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @arpitjindal1997, Hello Arpit and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Pro 5 isn't the hero we need, but the hero we deserve.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> @stuartlangridge interesting but I thought even with snaps the user is meant to authorise the uodates for the program?
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @TartanSpartan, Not updates, I think, just initial installation. But I may be wrong; I am no expert.
<tgBot> <Sunshine> Excuse me.I don't understand ，when pro5 can join core project？
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @TartanSpartan, Excuse me.I don't understand ，when pro5 can join core project？
<tgBot> <Callum Pearson> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/8agipc6I/file_3148.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> news has leaked: … http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-phones-will-soon-run-android-apps-thanks-to-anbox-says-ubports-519118.shtml
<tgBot> <Sunshine> (Sticker, 362x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ireP1Y5x/file_3149
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Sorry, I was making a joke. I do hope the Pro 5 can join the core project.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, hey... welcome back, where've you been? :)
<tgBot> <Callum Pearson> I keep getting stuck here when trying to go to 16.04, the phone has gone into fastboot mode, tried different usb cables, different usb slots, and even Mac OS, and Ubuntu OS
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @Flohack, Help me. when pro5 can join core project？
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @wayneoutthere, The announcement was public, wasn’t it? News coverage is good, not a leak? :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yes i was being awesomely funny
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'm glad you agreed
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it's a weird time though how news is instant...
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Callum Pearson, launch the ubports installer from terminal to see the debug messages
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Callum Pearson, I don't think MX4 can handle 16.04 at all yet?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> there is a 16.04 devel image for arale
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/16.04/devel/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Callum Pearson, Maybe Welcome Room to review the install?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> Callum type "cat ~/.cache/ubports/ubports-installer.log" in terminal
<tgBot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere, Negotiating with Charon. He agreed to wait for awhile 😋
<tgBot> <advocatux> And thank you for the welcoming
<tgBot> <Callum Pearson> @popescu_sorin, Basically just keeps running sudo -s fastboot devices, so for whatever reason it isn't detecting the phone in fastboot
<tgBot> <stuartlangridge> @wayneoutthere, Ah, sorry :) I’ll try harder
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Callum Pearson, are you on 17.10?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> anyway... you can open an issue here if you like https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues
<tgBot> <Callum Pearson> @popescu_sorin, Yeah 17.10, got it working by installing android-tools-adb and android-toos-fastboot. I just assumed ubports installer would have installed the dependencies
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/RRqv2eAu/file_3151.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ^^ on 16.04 using ubports 0.1.9 appimage
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it does see the mx4
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Callum Pearson, yeah :D looks like a bug to me, maybe this one https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/60
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Sounds like some missing udev rules
<tgBot> <askme765cs> Fwd from askme765cs: hello everyone~
<tgBot> <askme765cs> Fwd from askme765cs: Any wps-office user here?
<tgBot> <askme765cs> Fwd from askme765cs: I have found that wps offered version 10.1.0.6117 for deepin and ubuntu kylin
<tgBot> <askme765cs> Fwd from askme765cs: while the lastest version on its website is 10.1.0.5707 alpha
<tgBot> <askme765cs> Fwd from askme765cs: it is strange we'd better upgrade it to newest version
<tgBot> <askme765cs> Fwd from askme765cs: source is not realsed ,however its deb is available, it would'be too difficult
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I added all the udev rules before that
<tgBot> Denny was added by: Denny
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/2wDmJL53/file_3153.jpg
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> It's done. 3 devices with ubports. *hopefully* 😅
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, Don't need rndis for this. cf phablet-shell
<tgBot> <Mattia> What are these devices? @Waldbursche
<tgBot> <Waldbursche> @Mattia, M10FHD, BQ E5, Nexus5
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, Qt is just a toolkit and works fine on xorg, but lose some niceties when doing so with the sdk phone apps
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Denny, Hello Denny  Welcome to the community! Check  this out right away: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Waldbursche, 🤘👏😎
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Matteo, Same way as you would do if you needed to run an x app in a chroot on a remote server
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, What doesn't work exactly?
<tgBot> <Mattia> @Waldbursche, Ok wow, good
<tgBot> shivam887 was added by: shivam887
<tgBot> <shivam887> hi
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/8SkVVipD/file_3154
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hello
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello and welcome shivam887.  If you are new to Ubuntu Touch please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and let us know if you have any questions.  Happy to have you here.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @stuartlangridge, It will auto-install updates, but if you keep the app open, you'll still be running the old app in memory, until you restart. I'm not sure what the semantics for removing old versions are, though.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Callum Pearson, Also phablet tools
<tgBot> <Sunshine> @Waldbursche, Wow it's beautiful.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Denny, Hello Denny. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <dohbee> @dohbee, this is one of the huge things i really do not like about snapd. no way to turn off auto-update afaik, and it doesn't integrate with the system at all, so user has no idea when things do get updated, or need restarted.
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh nice, the irc bridge bot makes it look like you're talking to yourself, when you do such a thing to provide context in telegram
<tgBot> Xray2000 was added by: Xray2000
<tgBot> <Xray2000> Hi do anyone know if Anbox would be supported on a Oneplus One device ?
<tgBot> <dohbee> hi Rudi
<tgBot> <dohbee> I understand it will, as OPO is a core device
<tgBot> <Xray2000> Ok thanks i ask this becoss my old device is broke before i buy a new one
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, the device marius showed it running on, in the livestream, was the OPO, so i think it's a pretty safe bet it will work there
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, Hello Rudi. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <Xray2000> @dohbee, Thanks, now hope it happens soon ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, Marius is working on OP3 port so consider that too
<tgBot> <Matteo> @dohbee, Rodney, you mean it is possible for you to run an app confined in a container? And how?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, Difficult time for decisions. Get a replacement phone and then regret that choice, four weeks later …
<tgBot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, Nice but the are expansif here 9;
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Matteo, well, there are multiple ways to do it, depending on the container. but bind mounting /tmp/.X11-unix tends to work
<tgBot> <Matteo> I used this command, once reached the libertine folder: … $ export GDK_BACKEND= … $ export MIR_DISPLAY= … $ libertine-container-manager exec -i ubuntu -c "evince"
<tgBot> <Matteo> evince is a pdf reader
<tgBot> <Matteo> But it was thrown an error
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, you can't do it that way really.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, I thought that was the mx5
<tgBot> <dohbee> right, because it still is trying to launch it with Xmir
<tgBot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate, no, and the mx5 is not even supported :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> But Marius always promotes oneplus one as his recommended device
<tgBot> <Matteo> @dohbee, Ok thank you Rodney. I will investigate starting from your tip and try to do so in a different way...
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Matteo, you need to treat it as a normal chroot in this case, or make a fake Xmir and set $PATH so it runs your fake Xmir which does nothing and just launches the app with correct $DISPLAY
<tgBot> <Matteo> @dohbee, Wow... that sounds challenging for my capacities. But I like the challenges and will try....I desperately want to improve my linux skills which are not so good I have to admit....😜
<tgBot> <dohbee> yeah, it's not super trivial to run libertine or click apps on the phone remotely, but it is doable
<tgBot> <dohbee> maybe i'll hack a quick PR together to make it easier to do
<tgBot> <dohbee> though i guess libertine might be a bit harder to do. hrmm
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh well, i better go do real world things
<tgBot> <Matteo> @dohbee, If you have time...I'm available. Thank you anyway Rodney, I really appreciate.
<tgBot> <RoyNL> @TartanSpartan, This morning installed anbox on xenial desktop. Installed f-droid with .apk. After that used f-droid to install apps. Worked well.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, was able to create containers and install apps but all apps doesn't open
<tgBot> <jarlathreidy> Netflix? :)
<tgBot> subins2000 was added by: subins2000
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hello @subins2000
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/o2Pn8wZ4/file_3155
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @subins2000, Hello Subin. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Heard the good news about Anbox on Ubuntu Phone
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Gr8 news indeed
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Will it be available on bq e5 hd?
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Any idea?
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> I have e5 hd ubuntu edition
<tgBot> <Alex_WLBI> @Nikhil Bhalwankar Probably not. I am not very sure, but I already tried one time to install Android on my BQ E4.5, which is the same hardware than the E5 and it was sooooo slow.  … But never know, maybe they doing some magic again 😁
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> He means Anbox. :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @nikhilbhalwankar, If I understood right, it will be on the BQ tablets but not on the legacy phones. Hardware just not up to it. 16.04 will happen though
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Ohh
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Ok
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> Lets hope they do something magical
<tgBot> <nikhilbhalwankar> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes. Dalton. Will I get it? On e5 jd?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Initial signs point to no as the e5's kernel doesn't have the needed support for Anbox built into it. We aren't really able to roll a new one, either.
<tgBot> AlonsoT9 was added by: AlonsoT9
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @AlonsoT9, Hello Alonso. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <AlonsoT9> Thank you✌️🏾🧔🏾
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @AlonsoT9, Got Ubuntu Touch yet?
<tgBot> <spfox0> So, Ubuntu Touch is currently being developed in 32bit architectures only?
<tgBot> <AlonsoT9> Not yet
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @AlonsoT9, A suitable device?
<tgBot> npatel33 was added by: npatel33
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> @samitormanen my friend, thank you for the guide to set up a hotspot connection via command line. It seems very sound advice. But I'm afraid my M10 still doesn't seem to see it. I think I still need to upgrade the baseband/radio firmware of my Pro 5, and I don't know if this will be possible based on what people have said :/
<tgBot> ybotd was added by: ybotd
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's a forum post on it
<tgBot> <developerfect> @ybotd, Hello turkish group member
<tgBot> <ybotd> @developerfect, Hello :) thanks
<tgBot> SpEcHIDe was added by: SpEcHIDe
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> @KrisJacewicz yesterday we were talking about using Gparted #ForScience to look at my partitions and see if the partition for installing new radio firmware actually exists etc. So just now I made the image writable and installed it. But I try and get:
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> sudo gparted … Failed to get D-Bus connection: Operation not permitted … Too few arguments.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Any tips there? If not I will just use fdisk -l on a desktop so I can scroll through the output, it's not all visible on the phone's terminal.
<tgBot> <advocatux> Our Welcoming no-bot is failing. … So welcome @npatel33 @ybotd & @SpEcHIDe
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> And everyone, trust me, I will not screw with my phone's parititions. This is for observation only, not tweaking. I'm not dumb.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @TartanSpartan, are u using it over ssh?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i run it without any problema howeber with gksudo not sudo
<tgBot> <npatel33> @advocatux, Thanks.
<tgBot> <advocatux> I forget to include this link https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @TartanSpartan, a rule of a thumb is that you should never use normal sudo for GUI apps, and always use gksudo instead. It will prevent files in your homw folder to have root ownership. I sometimes violate this rule but i run gparted with gksudo on both my Meizu MX4 and Nexus 5 without any problems or special setup.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @advocatux, LOL... thanks guys
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh hey, @TartanSpartan here it is. https://forums.ubports.com/topic/823/pro-5-basebands
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You were totally correct in needing TWRP installed.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Anbox is great at bringing in new members! :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> After you have it installed, you can reinstall the UBports recovery from http://cdimage.ubports.com/devices/recovery-turbo.img
<tgBot> <Big ET> @UniversalSuperBox, can we not trigger the update process from the twrp image?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, there are some scripts custom to Ubuntu that handle the delta imates
<tgBot> <Big ET> I mean boot recovery in twrp and log in with adb and do some things manually.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you had the scripts and the delta updater, I guess
<tgBot> <Big ET> @UniversalSuperBox, how many scripts can them not be copied over to the twrp? where are them?
<tgBot> <Big ET> in the ut recovery I presume. but where exactly?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're gonna make me look for them
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh well that was easy
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/android_bootable_recovery
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not scripts
<tgBot> <Big ET> why some one will use so much C where some bash or other script will do is paculiar. But I will try to do the next update with a twrp + the binaries. We will see.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because there's a lot going on in an update and it was more effective to use a C program/
<tgBot> <Big ET> That is a matter of opinion, you cound compile xdelta and low simple parts in C and then write some lua/bash/perl, heck even python. to do the high level. I think that the orinal developer was more of a C only guy. No matter as long as it works.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> @KrisJacewicz
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gksudo gparted … bash: gksudo: command not found … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo apt-get install gksudo … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … E: Unable to locate package gksudo
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> But yeah probably best to just adb-shell into the phone and use fdisk -l.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> $ sudo apt-get install gksu
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> OIC
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> gksudo is the command but the package name is gksu
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gksudo gparted … (gksudo:10263): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Remember I'm doing this all on the phone, no desktop yet.
<tgBot> <Big ET> why whould you want to run gparted instead of the cli version parted?
<tgBot> <Big ET> anyway. do ssh -Y to your phablet and then you will run X11 application on your phone with the gui running on your desktop
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> The phone's terminal won't let me scroll the output.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @TartanSpartan, gparted wont atart on the phone. You can use it over ssh WITH X FORWARDING.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Ok time to boot up the desktop.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Big ET, or -YC for compression of x headers, i find it work smoother
<tgBot> <Big ET> tehnically you can run it on your phone completelely. let me look at the script.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @TartanSpartan, you can pipe the stdput to a file but yes, as much i i love UT Terminal app it lacks scrollong and copy/paste :( … and it dows not follow standard rules on some bash scripts
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> @UniversalSuperBox thank you for the link about the Pro 5's baseband, very timely and relevant.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Big ET, something prevents it from runni gon my Nexus 5 on the phone directly
<tgBot> <Big ET> the UT terminal has scroll and copy&paste
<tgBot> <Big ET> you scroll with two fingers
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Big ET, well, you live and you learn
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @TartanSpartan, Swipe up and down with two fingers should work. I know, it’s a bit weird
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Don't worry guys, the desktop will suffice.
<tgBot> <Big ET> and to do select copy paste you hold the finger for a while and a menu will apear
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Big ET, you just made my life hole lot better!
<tgBot> <Big ET> you can then select and copy&paste
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @KrisJacewicz, Awesome to still find these little secrets! :)  lol
<tgBot> <Javacookies> now, you can also hold the spacebar and then you'll be able to simulate up/down and left/right ;)
<tgBot> <Big ET> there was (hope it still is) a wiki page telling you how to add commands to the bottom so you can add your own shortcuts.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Javacookies, I was just about to write this ;P  Thanks to Jan for this (i think).
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Big ET, then last thinf i wish the ut terminal did is start using standard bash scripts like .bash_profile
<tgBot> <Stereofont> (Photo, 1280x947) https://irc.ubports.com/Zg86X1H6/file_3157.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> The bears say Happy Christmas
<tgBot> <Big ET> yes you have to do . .profile at every terminal you start. :)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> .bash_profile is good place to set up PATH, because it only loads once at every interactive login. ssh will invoke it but ut terminal will not.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> finally i would like ut terminal to accept script from command line.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but otherwise it is a truly beautiful terminal experience on a smartphone.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> wait for the reboot, it looks so much better ;) I wonder though when it'll land on phones/tablets..I have it on my desktop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Javacookies, looking forward to see it but even the curent one is really fantastic.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> @theMitu Hi I think you made this forum topic?
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/823/pro-5-basebands
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Does this mean you also had problems with your Pro 5's mobile hotpot? And you were able to fix it by upgrading the baseband?
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> In this fashion?
<tgBot> <Big ET> for the ones that want ot run X11 apps under UT directly after installing then with apt, this means that you have to make the root readwrite
<tgBot> <Big ET> cat xrun.sh  … #!/bin/bash … ( … export TMPDIR=/tmp … export DISPLAY=:1 … Xmir $DISPLAY —desktop_file_hint=unity8 & … sleep 1 … # xlogo … # xeyes … # x11vnc -forever -nopw -quiet -display $DISPLAY & … matchbox-window-manager & … sleep 1 … "$@" … ) 2>&1 2» /tmp/test.log
<tgBot> <Big ET> Iuse it to run thunferbird.
<tgBot> <Big ET> that libertine suff is an overkill for me I prefere the bear ubuntu not a container that holds a copy of it. but this is not for the faint harted.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Also @UniversalSuperBox with respect, do you think you were perhaps being over-cautious in warning users not to upgrade the baseband, when it seems that @theMitu  has done so with no untoward outcome?
<tgBot> <Big ET> has the format for the history data base for UT changed in ubports ota3 from UT(original) ota15? I know that an upgrade will not work so I want to backup and then restore my history (messges and phone calls are there)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> It is always possible that something go wrong when flashing things..
<tgBot> <theMitu> @TartanSpartan, No, not with the hotspot. I had a problem with phone constantly dropping the data connection or the entire carrier signal at all.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> If I do this I will be very careful.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Oh I see.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> But the process of upgrading the baseband, after installing TWRP, was very straightforward and non-harmful, correct?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, is there an error? how are you launching them?
<tgBot> <theMitu> @TartanSpartan, I think so. It's just flashing a recovery via Fastboot and flashing a zip in recovery.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> haven't really investigated much....not sure where to check logs :) … I use the Desktop apps scope
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Excellent. And another question: do you happen to know what your baseband version was before you flashed the new one? Mine was dated October, 2015.
<tgBot> <theMitu> However, I don't know how can it influence future OTA updates.
<tgBot> <Javacookies> actually, if libertine works on other Nexus 5, perhaps it's because I used MultiROM
<tgBot> <dohbee> @KrisJacewicz, you should use pkexec, not gksu(do)
<tgBot> <theMitu> @TartanSpartan, It was 2017-10 I think.
<tgBot> <theMitu> Ah before I flashed. No, I don't know.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> I think I would go like: install TWRP, flash new baseband, test hotspot, then if successful move the recovery from TWRP back to recovery-turbo.img so future OTAs hopefully won't be affected.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, wouldn't expect multirom to have anything to do with it. it should still work
<tgBot> <theMitu> I think that OTA-s may be influenced also by the fact that your image is now different. But I'm not sure
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, maybe in ~/.cache/upstart/unity-scopes.log or something like that
<tgBot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, I don't know...maybe UT has a modified kernel? unlike in MultiROM setup, default android kernel is used
<tgBot> <Javacookies> I don't know, TBH, I'm not really interested with Libertine now...installing directly is better for now :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, i would expect ubuntu to fail miserably if it wasn't using the kernel built for ubuntu in that case.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Perhaps a risk worth taking to get the hotspot functionality back which as I said, is really a necessary capability for any modern smartphone. If it REALLY prevented an upgrade to 16.04, say, I would grit my teeth, backup and go through the whole process of reflashing to 16.04, with or without hotspot. #WorthTheRisk
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, whatever
<tgBot> <theMitu> IIRC, 16.04 will need a reflash anyway (do I have correct info on this?), and there will be no more 15.04 OTAs, so it doesn't really matter for me if I break OTA updates now.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> I remember in the past few days one of the dev team saying that they would find a painless upgrade process, so in effect, 16.04/Xenial OTA-1 from 15.04/Vivid OTA-3.
<tgBot> <theMitu> Wow, I didn't know that. Anyway, I just hope that xenial will come with a working baseband for Pro 5, reflash is OK for me if I need it.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Also though, IDK if flashing a different radio firmware would really flag the phone's image up as different from any other? I mean, people have different basebands to begin with, right? So what's the difference if you flash your's or not?
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Agreed.
<tgBot> <theMitu> So far the one I'm using now seems better, but I think that the data connection has dropped once for a moment while the phone still showed H icon. But still it seems to sit on 4G most of the time and be pretty fast compared to what I experienced eariler - and I'm in the rural area right now :)
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Nice. I'm in a suburban part of a pretty big city so will report how it works.
<tgBot> <theMitu> I'll post an update on the forum in a week or two after I have more reliable information.
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, there are still some weird cases probably where nm and rfkill don't play nicely together, and things can get weird (icon shows a connection, but it doesn't work). it's not a device-specific problem, and i've seen it on nexus 5 in the past too
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee  are you still talking with @Javacookies or are you switching focus to @theMitu  and myself?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, the nm/rfkill comment was definitely related to your discussion
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> I see.
<tgBot> Xeon_Zolt was added by: Xeon_Zolt
<tgBot> <Big ET> @UniversalSuperBox, After looking in the commits mariogrip has done over the vanila cyanogen recovery it seams that you shoud do only 2 things: … 1. upload to the twrp the script system-image-upgrater (https://github.com/ubports/android_bootable_recovery/blob/ubp-5.1/system-image-upgrader) … 2. run: system-image-upgrader /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command
<tgBot> <Big ET> I'll try it on the next OTA
<tgBot> <Big ET> ota's for the devel channels are weekly or dayly?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> daily
<tgBot> tuna_mert was added by: tuna_mert
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> @UniversalSuperBox my buddy, did you see my question for you?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> hmm
<tgBot> <matv1> @UniversalSuperBox could you please confirm deny that video's arnt playing in cnn.com in the webbrowser app
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 447x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6VxC9GZ3/file_3158
<tgBot> <matv1> its probably related to the webbrowser-is-unsupported issue but i wanna rule out that my location(europe has something to do with is)
<tgBot> <matv1> it was working fine up to a couple of weeks ago
<tgBot> <matv1> @UniversalSuperBox, I mean could yu just try it on yur phone :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Link?
<tgBot> <matv1> cnn.com
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, yeah
<tgBot> <matv1> are you sure? all the video's apear to hang but only AFTER the ad finishes
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Would it be possible to import them as a media stream into VLC?
<tgBot> <matv1> @TartanSpartan, is that regarding my issue? or r you talking about something else?
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Yes your issue.
<tgBot> <dohbee> @matv1, it's playing "ok" in my vm with unity8 in webbrowser-app
<tgBot> <dohbee> the ads are kind of broken (sadly not enough so that they just get skipped), but video is still playing ok
<tgBot> <matv1> mhmm that makes it weird. iHave 4 different UT devices. non of them will play cnn.com videos (except fr the intro adds, which do play). but on desktop unity 7  with FF the videos play correctly
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Plays on my FP2
<tgBot> * matv1 is stumped
<tgBot> <dohbee> must be the mind control waves
<tgBot> <matv1> @dohbee, very helpfull thank you :D
<tgBot> <matv1> @dohbee you are in the states as well right?
<tgBot> <dohbee> yes
<tgBot> <matv1> @TartanSpartan, @TartanSpartan are you in europe?
<tgBot> <matv1> do they play fr you?
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> I am, UK, I will test them shortly.
<tgBot> <matv1> cool thanks!
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/yYk9dt2K/file_3160.jpg
<tgBot> <jakko> Hi all! Great news, that anbox is working … ! Is the option of using Chromecast, via anbox-android app working?
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Seems to work fine for me. Sorry if the headline/story is in poor taste for anyone! :P
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> @matv1 perhaps you should use a UK, USA/other location VPN? What country are you in?
<tgBot> <dohbee> nl
<tgBot> <matv1> @dohbee haha thats scary, but yeah netherlands
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Hmm can you view them on non-UT computers/devices?
<tgBot> <matv1> yes
<tgBot> <matv1> thats whats makes it weird.
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Odd, wonder why that is.
<tgBot> <matv1> me too
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Obvious question, but... Have you cleared the browser cache?
<tgBot> <matv1> no didnt consider it as it aoccurs on all the devices
<tgBot> <matv1> easy enough to try though
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xeon_Zolt, Hello Xeon and Tuna. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot> <matv1> @UniversalSuperBox, doesnt help unfortuantely.
<tgBot> <matv1> thanks everyone i will investigate further. get some local friends to try it, if they get it too, try a vpn setup.
<tgBot> <dohbee> doh. apparently i don't recall how to use gobject introspect in python correctly
<tgBot> <matv1> @matv1, oh i now have confirmation from another NL user. same thing happens. video hangs on playback start (after playing intro-add)
<tgBot> <npatel33> Hi guys, I am having trouble with building Notes app from source. It seems that source code is still old and hasn't been updated?
<tgBot> <advocatux> @matv1, Yep that happened to me too testing it but I've noticed something interesting. If a click the ad while playing it sends me to advertisementfeature.cnn.com and when I went back to the video, when the ad has finished, I can watch the "real" video. … So maybe is a problem with how the browser is handling a cookie or something like that. … I'm in Europe (Spain).
<tgBot> <advocatux> After the steps I said before, when trying to play another video, briefly tries to start the ad but stops and plays the "real" video
<tgBot> <matv1> @advocatux, Thats very interesting, and also makes even less sense considering that this doesnt happen for the pll above from the US or UK
<tgBot> <matv1> But I have to add that I can not recreate your scenario. After following the ad link, that opens in anther tab the real video stil doesnt play for me
<tgBot> <advocatux> When you click the ad, it keeps you in the same tab or opens a new tab?
<tgBot> <matv1> a new one
<tgBot> <advocatux> and you try to play the "real" video in the old or in the new one?
<tgBot> <matv1> in the old one. that is what you did too right?
<tgBot> <advocatux> Yes that's what I did. I'm trying now with a new video and is working too
<tgBot> <dohbee> you both are on 15.04 right?
<tgBot> <matv1> yes
<tgBot> <matv1> I am
<tgBot> <advocatux> Yes, tried in a N5 (stable) and a BQ E4.5 (devel)
<tgBot> <dohbee> if it's a browser bug, could be something that was fixed in 16.04 (assuming the code is different here)
<tgBot> <dohbee> but could also be a bug in the media backend too
<tgBot> <dohbee> i think oxide is using the gstreamer magic there to use the hardware decoding, but not 100% sure
<tgBot> <matv1> but if that is the case, i dont understand why the vids play on yours and other devices
<tgBot> <dohbee> well, i'm in a 16.04 vm on x86, so it's not using the android layer stuff
<tgBot> <matv1> ah
<tgBot> <dohbee> and if it's in the layer dealing with android stuff, could be something that might only happen in certain situations, so might only show up on certain device configs
<tgBot> <matv1> okay
<tgBot> <dohbee> but this is still a pretty wild guess :)
<tgBot> <matv1> right
<tgBot> <matv1> oh this browser. what are we gonna do with it
<tgBot> <matv1> with anbox coming it would seem that would solve the whole issue by just using an android browser
<tgBot> <dohbee> that would be awful
<tgBot> <matv1> otoh i expect to see other difficultees wrt contenthub, downloaded files etc
<tgBot> <dohbee> webapps
<tgBot> <dohbee> embedded web widgets
<tgBot> <matv1> yeah. another world of hurt :D
<tgBot> <advocatux> But I'm running 15.04 and it works...sort of
<tgBot> <matv1> @advocatux, ota3?
<tgBot> <advocatux> Now I'm wondering how to delete the cookies in a clean way
<tgBot> <advocatux> I mean, not playing with cookies.sqlite
<tgBot> <advocatux> Yep ota3
<tgBot> <XavierXX> Do android apps that require root working in anbox or is there an native alternative to drivedroid?
<tgBot> <dohbee> @advocatux, use webapp? then it gets its own cookies db in its own confinement
<tgBot> <XavierXX> As that's one of the apps I really need for my work
<tgBot> <dohbee> what is drivedroid and why would you need root on a phone for your work
<tgBot> <XavierXX> It's an app that enables the mounting of ISO's and IMG files to enable the use of a phone as a live USB
<tgBot> <advocatux> @dohbee, Yep I know. What I mean is you can delete history & cache within the browser but you can't delete cookies. For that you have to go to /home/phablet/.local/share/webbrowser-app/cookies.sqlite and delete it or delete just some fields
<tgBot> <dohbee> oh
<tgBot> <dohbee> @XavierXX, i'm guessing that won't work in anbox.
<tgBot> <XavierXX> This is an open source alternative: https://github.com/Streetwalrus/android_usb_msd/issues
<tgBot> <advocatux> I've to leave now, family is bugging me 😆 Have a good night everybody!
<tgBot> <XavierXX> Night
<tgBot> <matv1> @advocatux, thanks you too :)
<tgBot> <dohbee> could probably build a native app to do something like that
<tgBot> <dohbee> eww
<tgBot> <dohbee> it's a nasty bunch of shell script inside the java or whatever as an array
<tgBot> <dohbee> gotta be a better way to do that
<tgBot> <XavierXX> It would be an awesome future that looks like it could also work well with convergence
<tgBot> <dohbee> ?
<tgBot> <XavierXX> Convergence would basically be the same concept except this would be isolated and would be using the hardware of the device it would be plugged into instead of the phone's hardware
<tgBot> <XavierXX> At least from my perspective ;)
<tgBot> <dohbee> that is not convergence
<tgBot> <XavierXX> Then I've understood it wrong :)
<tgBot> <petya230> ninja: error: '/home/petya230/halium/out/host/linux-x86/framework/signapk.jar', needed by '/home/petya230/halium/out/target/product/vns/obj/APPS/gnss_supl20service_hisi_intermediates/package.apk', missing and no known rule to make it … Who can help me? xD
<tgBot> <Flohack> @petya230, Join Halium group plz ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> @npatel33, Which trouble do you have? Which branch are you building
<tgBot> <petya230> @Flohack, i joined already … but nothing, this group is dead :(
<tgBot> <Flohack> @petya230, No this group has multiple 100 messages / day but today is Christmas eve
<tgBot> <Flohack> I wonder what you guys are doing right now
<tgBot> <petya230> @Flohack, hm..
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Photo, 261x60) https://irc.ubports.com/rcyC2j5Y/file_3162.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> See?
<tgBot> <petya230> lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> And I look there 1 to 2 times a day
<tgBot> <petya230> i see
<tgBot> <Flohack> Be patient. Try again. Its community. Dont expect someone waiting just for your problem
<tgBot> <npatel33> @Flohack, I am building for 15.04
<tgBot> <petya230> @Flohack, im trying.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @npatel33, Ok that was obvious. But whats your problem
<tgBot> <dohbee> @Flohack, well, it's not 2300 here :P
<tgBot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Eh you start Christmas that late? how come
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its all over here and its 23:00
<tgBot> <Flohack> 😆
<tgBot> <dohbee> i don't do christmas
<tgBot> <dohbee> so whatever
<tgBot> <npatel33> @Flohack, Actually, I was able to build it but I can't push it to device because click can't download Ubuntu SDK 15.04 armhf target for chroot building. Target is not under this URL : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/Release … because 15.04 is no longer supported.
<tgBot> <dohbee> you need to fix the urls
<tgBot> <dohbee> to point at old-releases.ubuntu.com
<tgBot> <npatel33> However, I don't know how to specify http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/ to click
<tgBot> <npatel33> @dohbee, exactly
<tgBot> <Flohack> @npatel33, You reminded me to connect notes-app to our Jenkins server: http://ci.ubports.com/blue/organizations/jenkins/notes-app/detail/master/2/pipeline
<tgBot> <Flohack> Thanks ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> So it will try to build everything automatically on all changes
<tgBot> <npatel33> Great.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Christmas starts at midnight, but the party/present opening and actual celebrations don't start till like 6am in this house
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Hi @theMitu I followed your upgrade guide, but with list-modems I see:
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> Model = Fake Modem Model …     Revision = S333_M86_20151002_CHNOPEN_MZ024 …     Interfaces = org.ofono.ConnectionManager org.ofono.CallForwarding org.ofono.CallBarring org.ofono.CallSettings org.ofono.SupplementaryServices org.ofono.NetworkRegistration org.ofono.Phonebook org.ofono.PushNotification org.ofono.MessageManager org.ofono.NetworkTime org.ofono.MessageWaiting org.ofono.RadioSettings org.ofono.SimManager org.ofono.CallVolume
<tgBot> org.ofono.VoiceCallManager  …     Powered = 1 …     Type = hardware …     Features = gprs ussd net sms rat sim  …     Manufacturer = Fake Manufacturer …     Lockdown = 0 …     [ org.ofono.ConnectionManager ]                         …         Suspended = 0                                       …         Powered = 1                                         …         Bearer = lte                                        …         Attached = 1
<tgBot> …         RoamingAllowed = 0 …     [ org.ofono.CallForwarding ] …     [ org.ofono.CallBarring ]
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> The revision date is still October, 2015. So it looks like it didn't actually upgrade the baseband?
<tgBot> <TartanSpartan> I don't see why not.
